# AIUTO X FAVORE



## rossi (7 Settembre 2011)

sono uan donna di 38 anni con 3bimbi

marito in carriera 

inizialmente grand eintesa poi anni difficili lui lontano problemi di soldi in poche parole sono 2 anni che non andiamo a letto insieme, se ne parla si discute..lui dice che pensa troppo alla carriera, che ha sbagliato che vuole riconquistarmi



io per questa mancanza di desiderio sua ci ho pianto ho fatto scenate, nulla

non so come sia possibile siano passati due anni eppure

forse potevo cercarlo di più io ma con me non faceva che dormire

lui sostiene di non avere altre e gli credo, troppo pigro lo conosco

solo che nel frattempo io..ho fatto il danno

inizio a sentirmi con un conoscente con moglie depressa con la quale dice aver provato ogni sorta di aiuto , è sfinito stanco e davvero tra di noi non c'è nulla se non un reciproco appoggio, sfogo, giuro non ho cercato nulla, è nata questa simpatia ma era senza secondi fini

lui ès erio affidabile vedo tutti i tentativi che fa con la moglie

ma una sera siamo finiti nlle braccia uno dell'altro scoprendo un'attrazione pazzesca condita da un'attrazione di testa altrettanto forte

stiamo facendo di tutto per evitarci ma è più forte di noi

so che sarò bersaglio di critiche, me le merito, ce le meritiamo, due egoisti..ma sul serio non riusciamo a governare questo sentimento, io mi distruggo, piango, faccio di tutto per recuperare con mio marito ma penso all'altro

non è solo sesso, non è solo quello, credetemi

io sto tentando la terapia di coppia con mio marito

anche altra coppia proverà

ma nella testa nel cuore nella pancia io ho l'altro


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

rossi ha detto:


> sono uan donna di 38 anni con 3bimbi
> 
> marito in carriera
> 
> ...


Ciao Rossi,
tuo marito sa qualcosa? 
Il tuo conoscente ha figli?
Credo sia difficile recuperare ora che sei cosi frastornata.
Passato il pianto e la distruzione, magari puoi fare piu chiarezza con te.
Ma cosa esattamente ti fa piangere? Il pensiero di non poter stare con l altro o i sensi di colpa per quello che succede?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Settembre 2011)

Durante la lettura stavo facendo il tifo per te e il tuo amante......

Poi ho letto questo

_non è solo sesso, non è solo quello, credetemi_

e mi sono cadute le braccia........

Bong...braccio destro

Bong bong bong bong braccio sinistro (ha fatto qualche rimbalzo)


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Durante la lettura stavo facendo il tifo per te e il tuo amante......
> 
> Poi ho letto questo
> 
> ...


Perchè?
So che ti rivolgevi a Rossi, ma credo che lei, come me, non possa capire appieno il senso.


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Benvenuta rossi! 

Ma sei sicura che questa grande attrazione per l'altro non sia solo il frutto dei due anni di frustrazione che hai vissuto?

Anche io non ho mangiato la nutella per un anno, e quando finalmente l'ho rimangiata a fine dieta...non riuscivo a staccarmi più dal barattolo!
Cioè il paragone mi sembrava consono...:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Benvenuta rossi!
> 
> Ma sei sicura che questa grande attrazione per l'altro non sia solo il frutto dei due anni di frustrazione che hai vissuto?
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Durante la lettura stavo facendo il tifo per te e il tuo amante......
> 
> Poi ho letto questo
> 
> ...


Bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo su cos'è il 'solo sesso'.

Se il solo sesso è il soddisfacimento sessuale in sè, fine a se stesso, credo che alla fine quasi nessuno tradisca solo per quello.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cioè il paragone mi sembrava consono...:singleeye:


Sesso : Nutella = x : Barattolo 

Trova la x


----------



## rossi (7 Settembre 2011)

temo di no
mi piace la sia testa
come pensa
la sua dolcezza

fosse x quello soloa vrei ceduto prima in altre occasioni dove invece mi sono sempre tenuta ben lontana


----------



## Tubarao (7 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo su cos'è il 'solo sesso'.
> 
> Se il solo sesso è il soddisfacimento sessuale in sè, fine a se stesso, credo che alla fine quasi nessuno tradisca solo per quello.


In questo caso l'ho inteso come un raggio di sole, una ventata di leggerezza e freschezza, semplicemente la possibilità di non pensare a nulla se non il regalarsi un momento in cui chiudere fuori tutti i casini.....e più che altro non mi riferisco al sesso...ma al puro e semplice incontro dell'altro uomo

I due attori di questa storia sembrava ne avessero veramente un gran bisogno...e si sono invece andati a incasinare ulteriormente...infilandoci l'aMMMore...


----------



## Ospite2 (7 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo su cos'è il 'solo sesso'.
> 
> Se il solo sesso è il soddisfacimento sessuale in sè, fine a se stesso, credo che alla fine quasi nessuno tradisca solo per quello.


Concordo.
del resto se per due anni non c'è sesso è difficile che ci sia dialogo, visto che lui rifiuta di considerarlo un problema.

Rossi credi che sia impossibile considerare l'idea di separarsi per entrambi? 
Non dico di mettersi insieme subito, ma almeno potreste considerare l'idea che i vostri matrimoni siano finiti.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Benvenuta rossi!
> 
> Ma sei sicura che questa grande attrazione per l'altro non sia solo il frutto dei due anni di frustrazione che hai vissuto?
> 
> ...


A parte solo che trombando nun s'ingrassa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In questo caso l'ho inteso come un raggio di sole, una ventata di leggerezza e freschezza, semplicemente la possibilità di non pensare a nulla se non il regalarsi un momento in cui chiudere fuori tutti i casini.....
> 
> I due attori di questa storia sembrava ne avessero veramente un gran bisogno...e si sono invece andati a incasinare ulteriormente...


se questo è il "solo sesso" è comunque pericolosissimo.
pericolosissimissimissimo.


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

rossi ha detto:


> temo di no
> mi piace la sia testa
> come pensa
> la sua dolcezza
> ...


 Io non parlavo solo di sesso. Ma attenzioni, dolcezza.
In fondo se quest'uomo sta/ha vissuto la tua stessa situazione sarà anche lui desideroso di dare e ricevere tutto ciò, ma ciò non vuol dire che sia perché c'è qualcosa di speciale tra di voi...



Tubarao ha detto:


> Sesso : Nutella = x : Barattolo
> 
> Trova la x


 Stavolta non ci casco! Una volta ti avrei risposto...ma ore la trota si è evoluta in carpa! :mexican:
Come sono orgogliosa di me!

E comunque il concetto non cambia.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

rossi ha detto:


> sono uan donna di 38 anni con 3bimbi
> 
> marito in carriera
> 
> ...


AMEN!


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma ciò non vuol dire che sia perché c'è qualcosa di speciale tra di voi...
> 
> 
> E comunque il concetto non cambia.


Eliade
sei sicura di questo?


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A parte solo che trombando nun s'ingrassa...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E vabè...quanti particolari.. Sempre li a ricordarmi che la nutella fa ingrassare! :unhappy:
Va bene...non l'ho mangiata più da quando mi sono attaccata al barattolo! Contenti?


----------



## ROSSI (7 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In questo caso l'ho inteso come un raggio di sole, una ventata di leggerezza e freschezza, semplicemente la possibilità di non pensare a nulla se non il regalarsi un momento in cui chiudere fuori tutti i casini.....e più che altro non mi riferisco al sesso...ma al puro e semplice incontro dell'altro uomo
> 
> I due attori di questa storia sembrava ne avessero veramente un gran bisogno...e si sono invece andati a incasinare ulteriormente...infilandoci l'aMMMore...


NON LO SO...ho timori..amore proprio no..cotta tosta si..amore direi no però, per adesso
cmq hai ragione, quello dovrebbe  essere
mi chiedo solo come si possa concialire con un matrimonio che dovrebbe essere in ripresa


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> se questo è il "solo sesso" è comunque pericolosissimo.
> pericolosissimissimissimo.


cosa c'è di cosi pericoloso nel solo sesso?


----------



## Eliade (7 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Eliade
> sei sicura di questo?


 Beh scusa Eleanor. Si sono avvicinati per una situazione comune, si sono capiti, ma è sicura che in altre occasioni si sarebbero avvicinati?
Io penso che in una situazione del genere l'avvicinamento sia stato un po' forzato dalle loro lacune personali, non da un interesse sfociato da una normale frequentazione.


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa c'è di cosi pericoloso nel solo sesso?


Simy, lei intendeva nel solo sesso come l'ha inteso Tuba, una ventata di freschezza e... boh, non mi ricordo ma mi pare che la ventata ci fosse!


----------



## Tubarao (7 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cosa c'è di cosi pericoloso nel solo sesso?


Eleanor non si riferiva al solo sesso...ma più che altro alla definizione che ne ho dato io......


----------



## Simy (7 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Simy, lei intendeva nel solo sesso come l'ha inteso Tuba, una ventata di freschezza e... boh, non mi ricordo ma mi pare che la ventata ci fosse!





Tubarao ha detto:


> Eleanor non si riferiva al solo sesso...ma più che altro alla definizione che ne ho dato io......


scusate non avevo capito...........:umile::umile:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> NON LO SO...ho timori..amore proprio no..cotta tosta si..amore direi no però, per adesso
> cmq hai ragione, quello dovrebbe  essere
> mi chiedo solo come si possa concialire con un matrimonio che dovrebbe essere in ripresa


Ho un amico che ho soprannominato Prozac. Glielo dico sempre: ogni tanto ho bisogno di uscire con te perchè è come andare in vacanza, come mettere il cervello in folle. E' un bambino inside. A cena al massimo ci puoi parlare del prossimo Cinepanettone Natalizio, o del finale di Lost (PS: Non ci ho capito una mazza).......ecco io quando esco con lui mi ricarico, veramente metto il cervello in folle....

Dovresti vedere al tipo che hai incontrato proprio come quello che ti ricarica le pile........tu però, con questa storia della cotta etc etc, purtroppo corri il rischio del corto circuito.


----------



## ROSSI (7 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho un amico che ho soprannominato Prozac. Glielo dico sempre: ogni tanto ho bisogno di uscire con te perchè è come andare in vacanza, come mettere il cervello in folle. E' un bambino inside. A cena al massimo ci puoi parlare del prossimo Cinepanettone Natalizio, o del finale di Lost (PS: Non ci ho capito una mazza).......ecco io quando esco con lui mi ricarico.
> 
> Dovresti vedere al tipo che hai incontrato proprio come quello che ti ricarica le pile........tu però, con questa storia della cotta etc etc, purtroppo corri il rischio del corto circuito.


Lo so lo so però scatta anche il senso di colpa x mio marito che x inciso se l’è un po’ cercata..
Ma non cerco scuse


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho un amico che ho soprannominato Prozac. Glielo dico sempre: ogni tanto ho bisogno di uscire con te perchè è come andare in vacanza, come mettere il cervello in folle. E' un bambino inside. A cena al massimo ci puoi parlare del prossimo Cinepanettone Natalizio, o del finale di Lost (PS: Non ci ho capito una mazza).......ecco io quando esco con lui mi ricarico.
> 
> *Dovresti vedere al tipo che hai incontrato proprio come quello che ti ricarica le pile*........tu però, con questa storia della cotta etc etc, purtroppo corri il rischio del corto circuito.


Siamo sempre lì. E' facile farlo se hai un matrimonio che funziona, tra alti e bassi. Ma quando sei insoddisfatto, la cotta è inevitabile. E' normale che si vada a cercare ciò che non si ha più, o che non si ha mai avuto.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho un amico che ho soprannominato Prozac. Glielo dico sempre: ogni tanto ho bisogno di uscire con te perchè è come andare in vacanza, come mettere il cervello in folle. E' un bambino inside. A cena al massimo ci puoi parlare del prossimo Cinepanettone Natalizio, o del finale di Lost (PS: Non ci ho capito una mazza).......ecco io quando esco con lui mi ricarico, veramente metto il cervello in folle....
> 
> Dovresti vedere al tipo che hai incontrato proprio come quello che ti ricarica le pile........tu però, con questa storia della cotta etc etc, purtroppo corri il rischio del corto circuito.


Istigazione a delinquere...15 anni e sei mesi...:mrgreen:

nun te sposa', damme retta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho un amico che ho soprannominato Prozac. Glielo dico sempre: ogni tanto ho bisogno di uscire con te perchè è come andare in vacanza, come mettere il cervello in folle. E' un bambino inside. A cena al massimo ci puoi parlare del prossimo Cinepanettone Natalizio, o del finale di Lost (PS: Non ci ho capito una mazza).......ecco io quando esco con lui mi ricarico, veramente metto il cervello in folle....
> 
> *Dovresti vedere al tipo che hai incontrato proprio come quello che ti ricarica le pile........*tu però, con questa storia della cotta etc etc, purtroppo corri il rischio del corto circuito.


Non posso non quotarti:up:

Purtroppo il senso di colpa verso il marito può portare a voler rivestire questi incontri di un'importanza diversa da quella che in realtà hanno


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2011)

Farfa', quanto entusiasmo....

avemo capito...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2011)

rossi ha detto:


> sono uan donna di 38 anni con 3bimbi
> 
> marito in carriera
> 
> ...


Ciao, io sono una tradita e normalmente... solidarizzo con i miei pari ma... in questo caso... due anni???? Se escludi le patologie, propenderei per l'ipotesi che il marito sia pigro con te perchè ha da fare altrove: il sesso non è mica solo l'atto in se, è la complicità, sono le coccole, è il bisogno di stringere la persona che si ama. Stare per due anni senza tutto questo vuol dire rinunciare a sentirsi vivi, e comunque aver perso il senso del matrimonio. Hai trovato un uomo che ti tratta come se fossi una donna viva e pensi a lui? Non lo trovo strano, non starei a chiedermi perchè


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Farfa', quanto entusiasmo....
> 
> avemo capito...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Mancava un pezzo e non riesco a cancellare l'altro


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> NON LO SO...ho timori..amore proprio no..*cotta tosta si..amore direi no* però, per adesso
> cmq hai ragione, quello dovrebbe  essere
> mi chiedo solo come si possa concialire con un matrimonio che dovrebbe essere in ripresa


Chiaro è solo infatuazione, che potrebbe essere passeggera.
Piuttosto, dopo solo 2 anni tuo marito si comporta già così? La carriera? Solo la carriera? Penso ci sia stato un errore di fondo tuo 2 anni fa...


----------



## Sole (7 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao, io sono una tradita e normalmente... solidarizzo con i miei pari ma... in questo caso... due anni???? Se escludi le patologie, propenderei per l'ipotesi che il marito sia pigro con te perchè ha da fare altrove: il sesso non è mica solo l'atto in se, è la complicità, sono le coccole, è il bisogno di stringere la persona che si ama. Stare per due anni senza tutto questo vuol dire rinunciare a sentirsi vivi, e comunque aver perso il senso del matrimonio. Hai trovato un uomo che ti tratta come se fossi una donna viva e pensi a lui? Non lo trovo strano, non starei a chiedermi perchè


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao, io sono una tradita e normalmente... solidarizzo con i miei pari ma... in questo caso... due anni???? Se escludi le patologie, propenderei per l'ipotesi che il marito sia pigro con te perchè ha da fare altrove: il sesso non è mica solo l'atto in se, è la complicità, sono le coccole, è il bisogno di stringere la persona che si ama. Stare per due anni senza tutto questo vuol dire rinunciare a sentirsi vivi, e comunque aver perso il senso del matrimonio. *Hai trovato un uomo che ti tratta come se fossi una donna viva e pensi a lui? Non lo trovo strano, non starei a chiedermi perchè*


Dopo che ti ho letta, e aver visto la cosa anche da questo punto di vista, mi rendo conto che forse.....ho detto una cazzata  Sssshhhhhh.....


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

da queste storie si evince che in realtà non c'è un grosso calo demografico:hanno tutti tre figli.l'ottimismo è il sale della vita


----------



## Buscopann (7 Settembre 2011)

rossi ha detto:


> sono uan donna di 38 anni con 3bimbi
> 
> marito in carriera
> 
> ...


Forse andrò controcorrente..però anche se ti incasini ancora di più..chissenefrega! Il tuo matrimonio non ha più senso di esistere. Questa storia è stato il tuo defribillatore. Sei ancora una donna, non sei solo una mamma di 3 bambini e la moglie di un marito che non ti sfiora da 2 anni.
Ora prendi in mano la tua vita e decidi cosa vuoi davvero fare. Intanto tromba più che puoi :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.


sarà normale
ma non per questo potrebbe essere un bene.
personalmente sconsiglierei a chiunque di imbattersi in una relazione in cui ci sia l aMMMore. (poi mi piacerebbe che Tubarao mi spiegasse cosa lo distingue dall amore).

non sindaco sul "solo sesso", laddove di solo sesso si tratti.
certo poi sigaretta e due coccoline e doccia assieme.
per carità.

ma se si comincia a volere tanto cosi ----- di più..
sono dolori.
ecco perchè dico che è pericolosissimo.
perchè al pari di una droga (che paragone originale!) ti può distruggere.
esperienza docet.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Forse andrò controcorrente..però anche se ti incasini ancora di più..chissenefrega! Il tuo matrimonio non ha più senso di esistere. Questa storia è stato il tuo defribillatore. Sei ancora una donna, non sei solo una mamma di 3 bambini e la moglie di un marito che non ti sfiora da 2 anni.
> Ora prendi in mano la tua vita e decidi cosa vuoi davvero fare. Intanto tromba più che puoi :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


ma, sai...quando si hanno tre figli il sesso (sicuramente importante per la salute psicofisica di chiunque) passa un po' in secondo piano.
benissimo riprendersi la propria vita ma con buon senso e un passo alla volta


----------



## Eleanor (7 Settembre 2011)

ma si sa perchè il marito son due anni che non si concede?


----------



## Buscopann (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma, sai...quando si hanno tre figli il sesso (sicuramente importante per la salute psicofisica di chiunque) passa un po' in secondo piano.
> benissimo riprendersi la propria vita ma con buon senso e un passo alla volta


Minerva...credimi..non sono tutte come te. Qualcuna trova ancora irresistibile il farsi una sana trombata, anche se hanno 56 figli e soprattutto dopo 2 anni che non si batte chiodo 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Minerva...credimi..*non sono tutte come te*. Qualcuna trova ancora irresistibile il farsi una sana trombata, anche se hanno 56 figli e soprattutto dopo 2 anni che non si batte chiodo
> 
> Buscopann


tu sai ben poco e mi pare comunque ininfluente; parlando in generale le priorità di una madre quelle sono.
ma c'è anche chi, certo.


----------



## Buscopann (7 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> ma si sa perchè il marito son due anni che non si concede?


A questo punto è importante saperlo? Secondo me ha la stessa importanza del chiedersi che cosa è successo a una storia che si trascina da anni.
Passato un certo punto non è più importante chiedersi il perché (tanto le cose non cambieranno a questo punto), ma domandarsi come uscirne

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu sai ben poco e mi pare comunque ininfluente; parlando in generale le priorità di una madre quelle sono.
> ma c'è anche chi, certo.


Le priorità di una madre sono sicuramente i figli. Non mi sembra che li stia mettendo in secondo piano. Si sta solo prendendo cura anche di lei come donna. e la cosa non può farle che bene in questo momento. Anche perché l'ha scritto pure lei che l'attrazione in questo momento è qualcosa di irresistibile

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le priorità di una madre sono sicuramente i figli. Non mi sembra che li stia mettendo in secondo piano. Si sta solo prendendo cura anche di lei come donna. e la cosa non può farle che bene in questo momento. Anche perché l'ha scritto pure lei che l'attrazione in questo momento è qualcosa di irresistibile
> 
> Buscopann


sì, sì...era il tuo incitare un po' azzardato .*trombare sì...ma con giudizio


detesto questo verbo


----------



## Buscopann (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì...era il tuo incitare un po' azzardato .*trombare sì...ma con giudizio
> 
> 
> detesto questo verbo


a me invece piace. Io ho una visione ironica del verbo, forse perché è questo il senso che diamo io, la mia compagna e molti altri amici al verbo trombare. Magari in Liguria ha assunto accezioni più volgari. La prossima volta prometto che scriverò copulare (termine medico, purificato di qualsiasi deriva sentimentale o popolare. Praticamente dà l'idea di fare l'amore con un ghiacciolo alla menta).

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> a me invece piace. Io ho una visione ironica del verbo, forse perché è questo il senso che diamo io, la mia compagna e molti altri amici al verbo trombare. Magari in Liguria ha assunto accezioni più volgari. La prossima volta prometto che scriverò copulare (termine medico, purificato di qualsiasi deriva sentimentale o popolare. Praticamente dà l'idea di *fare l'amore *con un ghiacciolo alla menta).
> 
> Buscopann


basta quello.
che poi se uno ha caldo non c'è nulla di più godibile ed intrigante  di un ghiacciolo alla menta.è tutto talmente relativo nella vita


----------



## Buscopann (7 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta quello.
> che poi se uno ha caldo non c'è nulla di più godibile ed intrigante  di un ghiacciolo alla menta.è tutto talmente relativo nella vita


In effetti è vero. Quando fa caldo meglio il ghiacciolo di una tr...ehm...volevo dire di fare l'amore.

Buscopann


----------



## tesla (7 Settembre 2011)

ti parlo da tradita e anche da persona che ha mendicato sesso e attenzioni, soprattutto attenzioni: che fossero gesti, bacetti, abbracci... per due anni. so cosa si prova: lo strazio, il dubbio,  la ferita narcisistica sempre sanguinante, quel corpo addormentato serenamente al tuo fianco mentre tu hai solo voglia di piangere. 
quel non sapere nemmeno più da dove si comincia, con un bacio? con una carezza? con un massaggio? comprandosi della lingerie di pelliccia di panda? quel "di sera non si fa perchè sono stanca", quel "in vacanza non si fa perchè ci sono tante altre cose da fare", quel "ma come l'abbiamo già fatto 3 settimane fa! di nuovo?"...
da tradita, da solidale coi traditi (che dovrebbero sedere alla destra del Padre per l'eternità, per inciso), ti dico di vivere la tua infatuazione, amore, quello che è e sarà, alla GRANDE!
sei una donna, un essere umano, un essere senziente, se qualcuno non ti dona attenzioni per DUE ANNI, per la CARRIERA e non perchè ha avuto la disgrazia di un tirannosauro che gli ha estirpato il pisello, ma se anche fosse non gli ha estirpato il CUORE,  questa persona non merita niente! niente sensi di colpa, alzo zero!


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Settembre 2011)

Solidarizzo anche io...
Conosco bene l'umiliazione e le lacrime di rabbia amarezza e frustrazione di quando vieni rifiutato mese dopo mese, spinto via eccetera eccetera...


----------



## Rossi (7 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Solidarizzo anche io...
> Conosco bene l'umiliazione e le lacrime di rabbia amarezza e frustrazione di quando vieni rifiutato mese dopo mese, spinto via eccetera eccetera...


lui non mi rifiutava semplic non ci provava, si addormentava e io spesso facevo da sola...ecco
abbiamo avuto probl di soldi ma 2 anni sono tanti, anchein vacanza non ci provava e io mi sentivomalee non riuscivo farlo io, qulache volta ma lui nulla
forse mi sono trascurata ma sempre sola con i bimbi lavoro lui via....cmq sono a detta di tutti bella solo semplice jens ecc... 
Mi chiedo dove ho sbagliato io...ma ripeto sola lui sempre via lavoro figli ....cacchio ma almeno abbracciamo aletto ma non la mano molle sulla schiena fatti sentire...


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Settembre 2011)

Ciao Rossi!

Tu stai dadeggiando con accidenti troppo grandi!
Hai un marito dabbene che non ti degna d'amplessi quando vesti il cuticugno e un amico daddolone che t'ingrifa la laida e ti fa da dardiero.
Hai un letto che è meno che una grillaia e un uomo che sa solo grogiolarsi guardandoti vestire la grimpa, ma il tuo organo di morbida giuncata, incupito per inesistenti incursioni, vuol smeriglio di quadrezza e sfrondata di siepaglia dal rivetto e dal pomello dell'amico godimondo.
Tu, lordata nel pensiero prima ancora che in sottana, vai vestendo l'imbonare di lordizia e parruccelli di prestezza invermigliata e d'amor pronunziativo.
Sprezzamento vai spruzzando, colorando il mal di bene, come il giuoco a pallamaglio e le rime stilnovoste.
Ma i gropposo e vil tormento che s'assurge nell'infante, quando a guisa di ragnaia vien sbiecata la famiglia, non ti turba nient'affatto or che hai il luffo e lo sconturbo come lonza in stallonaggine!
Lo spretarsi del consorte non t'aggrada nient'affatto già che l'osso di vil carne non ponteggia la tua otre, nè tu vuoi che si strofini nel paiuolo del tuo rame, ch'altri palponi di blanda nequizia fan persicata nel pervio tuo clivio.
La scapataggine che vai già nunciando, più che scapriccio di testa o di lombo, par meditata, qual pelatoio per il limabile e panagro per il pomicioso!

Sfrega il gioviale e godi l'effimero!
Poi paga tutto, con quel che ti resta!

Ciao!


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> lui non mi rifiutava semplic non ci provava, si addormentava e io spesso facevo da sola...ecco
> abbiamo avuto probl di soldi ma 2 anni sono tanti, anchein vacanza non ci provava e io mi sentivomalee non riuscivo farlo io, qulache volta ma lui nulla
> forse mi sono trascurata ma sempre sola con i bimbi lavoro lui via....cmq sono a detta di tutti bella solo semplice jens ecc...
> Mi chiedo dove ho sbagliato io...ma ripeto sola lui sempre via lavoro figli ....cacchio ma almeno abbracciamo aletto ma non la mano molle sulla schiena fatti sentire...


Non mi piace questo uomo


----------



## Niko74 (7 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> Lo so lo so però scatta anche il senso di colpa x mio marito che x inciso se l’è un po’ cercata..
> Ma non cerco scuse


Ma se l'è un pò cercata o non cerchi scuse  (ti contraddici lievemente facendo queste affermazioni)
E mollarlo il maritino ignaro? Troppo difficile?


----------



## aristocat (7 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro: vedo che la capretta è tornata alle sue facoltà motorie :singleeye:


----------



## Niko74 (7 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Chiaro è solo infatuazione, che potrebbe essere passeggera.
> Piuttosto, dopo solo 2 anni tuo marito si comporta già così? La carriera? Solo la carriera? Penso ci sia stato un errore di fondo tuo 2 anni fa...


Io avevo capito che è da 2 anni che non fa sesso col marito...non che è solo 2 anni che sono sposati....sbaglio io ?


----------



## Andy (7 Settembre 2011)

Mi pareva 2 anni sposati


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI

io ti capisco: anch'io non faccio sesso con mio marito...

però stai attenta! gli amanti procurano solo guai, specie se te ne innamori!!!!!!!

Fermati finché sei in tempo, perché poi sono cazzi! Io ci ho messo 2 anni a ritrovare un po' di stabilità mentale!


----------



## Niko74 (7 Settembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> *lui non mi rifiutava semplic non ci provava, si addormentava e io spesso facevo da sola...ecco
> abbiamo avuto probl di soldi ma 2 anni sono tanti, anchein vacanza non ci provava e io mi sentivomalee non riuscivo farlo io, qulache volta ma lui nulla*forse mi sono trascurata ma sempre sola con i bimbi lavoro lui via....cmq sono a detta di tutti bella solo semplice jens ecc...
> Mi chiedo dove ho sbagliato io...ma ripeto sola lui sempre via lavoro figli ....cacchio ma almeno abbracciamo aletto ma non la mano molle sulla schiena fatti sentire...


Però è strano, io nel mio caso ho la moglie che praticamente mai prende l'iniziativa e io che non mollo mai comunque 
e alla fine mi ha tradito lei...
Questo per dire che 2 anni sono un'enormità, io dopo 2-3 mesi ho avuto dubbi e alla fine erano fondati.

Diciamo che pur essendo stato tradito non ti biasimo del tutto e ti capisco...io non so se sarei restitito per 2 anni.


----------



## tesla (7 Settembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ....cacchio ma almeno abbracciamo aletto ma non la mano molle sulla schiena fatti sentire...



la mano molla nooooooooooooo :O è una cosa spaventosa, una croce, una tortura, quella maledetta, nauseabonda, ributtante mano che si posa con l'intensità di un insultante gelatina. 
fidati, tutto calcolato. tutto soppesato per non far scattare nulla, che non ti venga in mente di travisare il gesto e  sperare in qualcosa di più... quella mano, basta quella.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Solidarizzo anche io...
> Conosco bene l'umiliazione e le lacrime di rabbia amarezza e frustrazione di quando vieni rifiutato mese dopo mese, spinto via eccetera eccetera...


Certi rifiuti...
Ma dato che sono dadaista...


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2011)

Ciao, 

Non ho capito bene una cosa … ne parlate e lui ti vuole riconquistare. Perché riconquistare?

Comunque è un bene che ne parliate come anche la terapia di coppia … anche se non ho ben capito perché una terapia di coppia … che ci sono anche altri problemi? No, perché io avrei scelto uno sessuologo … avrei appurato di che natura è questa “impotenza” … cioè se ci sono delle cause organiche o psicologiche. 

In tutti i modi, cercherei di essere sincera e spiegare a cosa ti sta spingendo questa situazione … chissà, forse risvegli l’uomo che è in lui … oppure lui trova il coraggio di affrontare il suo problema … 

sienne


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Settembre 2011)

Questa è un pò somigliante alla mia storia in alcuni versi in altri è contraria. Io è un anno e mezzo che non tocco mia moglie ed è perchè da un anno e mezzo ho un altra. Io sono uno di quelli che hanno fatto ciò che non si dovrebbe fare: innamorarmi dell'amante. Lasciatelo dire: quando ti innamori dell'altra diventa un casino, la vita diventa frenetica, a volte anche difficile da gestire. Io se potessi tornare indietro forse (sottolineo forse) l'avrei evitata da subito. Però...i problemi con mia moglie sarebbero restati lo stesso. Perciò...casino.


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le priorità di una madre sono sicuramente i figli. Non mi sembra che li stia mettendo in secondo piano. Si sta solo prendendo cura anche di lei come donna. e la cosa non può farle che bene in questo momento. Anche perché l'ha scritto pure lei che l'attrazione in questo momento è qualcosa di irresistibile
> 
> Buscopann


..SIAMO SPOSTATI DA 15 ANNI NON 2
E RAGAZZI NON XDIRE MA A APRTE QSTA SBANDATA SONO ANNI CHE VIVO SOLA TUTTA LA SETTIMANA LAVORO E SEGUO I BIMBI, HO UNA TATA PTIME CHE MI DA UNA MANO NON AVENDO NONNI..NON X DIRE CHE LA PRIORITA' E'SEMPRE STATA LA FAMIGLIA SIA CHIARO..MA INIZIAVO A STARE MALE IO..ANSIA..XANAX..NON MI SEMBAVA TANTO GIUSTO

CERTO NON SONO UN'EGOISTA PERO' AL MOMENTO RINUNCIARE A QUESTO REGALO DELLA VITA NON RIESCO.


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Questa è un pò somigliante alla mia storia in alcuni versi in altri è contraria. Io è un anno e mezzo che non tocco mia moglie ed è perchè da un anno e mezzo ho un altra. Io sono uno di quelli che hanno fatto ciò che non si dovrebbe fare: innamorarmi dell'amante. Lasciatelo dire: quando ti innamori dell'altra diventa un casino, la vita diventa frenetica, a volte anche difficile da gestire. Io se potessi tornare indietro forse (sottolineo forse) l'avrei evitata da subito. Però...i problemi con mia moglie sarebbero restati lo stesso. Perciò...casino.


ECCO è quello che vorrei evitare..innamoramri o che si innamorasse..non avrebbe senso
poi so che queste cose non le comandi ed è anche il bello
non penso mia marito abbia una'ltra e x certi versi almeno capirei
lui si è davvero massacrato di lavoro, ammette che ha esagerato, che mi ha dato per scontata, che si mangerebbe le mani
io vedo che si impegna ora, ci prova, sono io che l'idea di farlo con lui non riesco
e penso che avere l'altro in testa in questo non mi aiuti
in piu farlo con due mi fa strano


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> ..SIAMO SPOSTATI DA 15 ANNI NON 2
> E RAGAZZI NON XDIRE MA A APRTE QSTA SBANDATA SONO ANNI CHE VIVO SOLA TUTTA LA SETTIMANA LAVORO E SEGUO I BIMBI, HO UNA TATA PTIME CHE MI DA UNA MANO NON AVENDO NONNI..NON X DIRE CHE LA PRIORITA' E'SEMPRE STATA LA FAMIGLIA SIA CHIARO..MA INIZIAVO A STARE MALE IO..ANSIA..XANAX..NON MI SEMBAVA TANTO GIUSTO
> 
> CERTO NON SONO UN'EGOISTA PERO' AL MOMENTO RINUNCIARE A QUESTO REGALO DELLA VITA NON RIESCO.


Noterai che anche utenti che sono stati traditi ti hanno mostrato comprensione e solidarietà...


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Questa è un pò somigliante alla mia storia in alcuni versi in altri è contraria. Io è un anno e mezzo che non tocco mia moglie ed è perchè da un anno e mezzo ho un altra. Io sono uno di quelli che hanno fatto ciò che non si dovrebbe fare: innamorarmi dell'amante. Lasciatelo dire: quando ti innamori dell'altra diventa un casino, la vita diventa frenetica, a volte anche difficile da gestire. Io se potessi tornare indietro forse (sottolineo forse) l'avrei evitata da subito. Però...i problemi con mia moglie sarebbero restati lo stesso. Perciò...casino.


Sai perché ti sei disinnamorato? E con tua moglie come ti giustifichi?
Si..casino
Poi con bimbi di mezzo nel mio caso


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Settembre 2011)

Io ti capisco Rossi. Lo so anch'io che è sbagliato tradire ma quando non si è soddisfatti del rapporto di coppia si vede come dici tu un "new entry" come un regalo della vita. La tua situazione poi è diciamo più giustificata della mia perchè tu sei "la vittima" cioè tuo marito non ti tocca da due anni per è comprensibile che cerchi altri lidi. Io invece purtroppo sono la causa: non tocco mia moglie da oltre un anno perchè ho l'amante. Molti qui nel forum mi hanno cercato di far capire che fare le corna può essere in qualche modo "capibile" ma innamorarsi dell'amante no. Ed hanno ragione! Però...siamo umani, e può accadere. E di sicuro sono problemi dopo. Mah..io al posto tuo che farei? Vivrei la storia serenamente e darei tempo al tempo per vedere se dentro di me ci instaura un qualche tipo di sicurezza. In questo le donne sono sicuramente meglio degli uomini perchè le donne ad un certo punto arrivano ad un bivio e dicono "o di qua o di là". Invece noi uomini tendiamo a tenere i piedi in due casse diverse per comodo o per pigrizia o per codardia.


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io ti capisco Rossi. Lo so anch'io che è sbagliato tradire ma quando non si è soddisfatti del rapporto di coppia si vede come dici tu un "new entry" come un regalo della vita. La tua situazione poi è diciamo più giustificata della mia perchè tu sei "la vittima" cioè tuo marito non ti tocca da due anni per è comprensibile che cerchi altri lidi. Io invece purtroppo sono la causa: non tocco mia moglie da oltre un anno perchè ho l'amante. Molti qui nel forum mi hanno cercato di far capire che fare le corna può essere in qualche modo "capibile" ma innamorarsi dell'amante no. Ed hanno ragione! Però...siamo umani, e può accadere. E di sicuro sono problemi dopo. Mah..io al posto tuo che farei? Vivrei la storia serenamente e darei tempo al tempo per vedere se dentro di me ci instaura un qualche tipo di sicurezza. In questo le donne sono sicuramente meglio degli uomini perchè le donne ad un certo punto arrivano ad un bivio e dicono "o di qua o di là". *Invece noi uomini tendiamo a tenere i piedi in due casse diverse per comodo o per pigrizia o per codardia*.


Dipende dai casi...anche se generalmente è cosi!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> ECCO è quello che vorrei evitare..innamoramri o che si innamorasse..non avrebbe senso
> poi so che queste cose non le comandi ed è anche il bello
> non penso mia marito abbia una'ltra e x certi versi almeno capirei
> lui si è davvero massacrato di lavoro, ammette che ha esagerato, che mi ha dato per scontata, che si mangerebbe le mani
> ...


La mia storia è molto simile alla tua. Compresi anni di matrimonio, ansia e xanax......
La mia relazione è durata più di due anni. Un consiglio solo mi sento di darti: l'altro ti sta dando quello che tuo marito non è in grado di darti. L'altro è la boccata di aria fresca, io la chiamavo la mia isola felice dove dimentichi tutto, compresa l'ansia, ti ricarichi e vai avanti. Non confondere tutto questo con l'amore o meglio datti il tempo di essere più lucida per capire.
Goditi queste sensazioni che non provavi da tanto, riacquista stima e fiducia in te stessa. 
Prima o poi dovrai comunque affrontare i problemi del tuo matrimonio, io lo sto facendo adesso piano piano e non sempre è facile. 
Se hai voglia di scrivermi in privato tanto per sfogarti io sono disponibile.
Ah un particolare non proprio irrilevante ho smesso lo xanax da parecchi mesi..


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> ..SIAMO SPOSTATI DA 15 ANNI NON 2
> E RAGAZZI NON XDIRE MA A APRTE QSTA SBANDATA SONO ANNI CHE VIVO SOLA TUTTA LA SETTIMANA LAVORO E SEGUO I BIMBI, HO UNA TATA PTIME CHE MI DA UNA MANO NON AVENDO NONNI..NON X DIRE CHE LA PRIORITA' E'SEMPRE STATA LA FAMIGLIA SIA CHIARO..MA INIZIAVO A STARE MALE IO..ANSIA..XANAX..NON MI SEMBAVA TANTO GIUSTO
> 
> CERTO NON SONO UN'EGOISTA PERO' AL MOMENTO RINUNCIARE A QUESTO REGALO DELLA VITA NON RIESCO.


Senza inutili ipocrisie:
c'è una parte del matrimonio che è il rapporto fisico tra marito e moglie: dopo 15 anni il periodo passionale è un bel ricordo che magari ogni tanto si rivive, ma se si vive come fratello e sorella (e tu sei più giovane di me, tuo marito ha la tua stessa età?), o ci sono problemi derivanti da patologie, oppure c'è un terzo... problema. Un uomo non si astiene dal sesso per due anni perchè è stanco o stressato, neppure una donna, ma un uomo... La mano molle a letto... lasciamo perdere. Dopo due anni di un trattamento simile credo sia assolutamente comprensibile cercare qualcun altro, credo che tuo marito possa aspettarselo o anche augurarselo, così non avete neppure motivi di discussione e ogni tanto a letto può leggere oltre che dormire. Scusa se sono stata brutale, ma non credo sia giusto imporre al proprio compagno/a la nostra indifferenza ammantandola di scuse inconsistenti.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io ti capisco Rossi. Lo so anch'io che è sbagliato tradire ma quando non si è soddisfatti del rapporto di coppia si vede come dici tu un "new entry" come un regalo della vita. La tua situazione poi è diciamo più giustificata della mia perchè tu sei "la vittima" cioè tuo marito non ti tocca da due anni per è comprensibile che cerchi altri lidi. Io invece purtroppo sono la causa: non tocco mia moglie da oltre un anno perchè ho l'amante. Molti qui nel forum mi hanno cercato di far capire che fare le corna può essere in qualche modo "capibile" ma innamorarsi dell'amante no. Ed hanno ragione! Però...siamo umani, e può accadere. E di sicuro sono problemi dopo. Mah..io al posto tuo che farei? Vivrei la storia serenamente e darei tempo al tempo per vedere se dentro di me ci instaura un qualche tipo di sicurezza. In questo le donne sono sicuramente meglio degli uomini perchè le donne ad un certo punto arrivano ad un bivio e dicono "o di qua o di là". Invece noi uomini tendiamo a tenere i piedi in due casse diverse per comodo o per pigrizia o per codardia.


Massimo, lo sai che la mancanza di sesso può essere causa di divorzio con addebito di colpa?
Non te lo dico per minacciarti sterilmente, ma per farti notare ancora una volta come, al di là del tradimento, stai trattando tua moglie in modo terrificante.
Anche se lei è poco desiderosa, diciamo.
Quello che non mi piace della tua storia è in effetti soprattutto questo. Tua moglie che se ne sta in un limbo e che non ha modo di migliorare la sua vita...
Anche innamorarsi dell'amante è umano. Trattare tua moglie come una coinquilina, non mi piace...
Sicuro che tua moglie preferirebbe comunque essere sposata a te piuttosto che continuare così?
Lo dici anche tu che non è felice. 
Che cosa temi di perdere TU se chiudessi il tuo matrimonio?
Hai provato a pensarti separato?


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia storia è molto simile alla tua. Compresi anni di matrimonio, ansia e xanax......
> La mia relazione è durata più di due anni. Un consiglio solo mi sento di darti: l'altro ti sta dando quello che tuo marito non è in grado di darti. L'altro è la boccata di aria fresca, io la chiamavo la mia isola felice dove dimentichi tutto, compresa l'ansia, ti ricarichi e vai avanti. Non confondere tutto questo con l'amore o meglio datti il tempo di essere più lucida per capire.
> Goditi queste sensazioni che non provavi da tanto, riacquista stima e fiducia in te stessa.
> Prima o poi dovrai comunque affrontare i problemi del tuo matrimonio, io lo sto facendo adesso piano piano e non sempre è facile.
> ...


se è duro subire un inganno posso capire come sia altrettanto doloroso sentirsi rifiutata o quantomeno poco desiderata.


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Massimo, lo sai che la mancanza di sesso può essere causa di divorzio con addebito di colpa?
> Non te lo dico per minacciarti sterilmente, ma per farti notare ancora una volta come, al di là del tradimento, stai trattando tua moglie in modo terrificante.
> Anche se lei è poco desiderosa, diciamo.
> Quello che non mi piace della tua storia è in effetti soprattutto questo. Tua moglie che se ne sta in un limbo e che non ha modo di migliorare la sua vita...
> ...


Quoto tutto!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è duro subire un inganno posso capire come sia altrettanto doloroso sentirsi rifiutata o quantomeno poco desiderata.


Nel mio caso sicuramente mai rifiutata ma poco desiderata si.... 
Diciamo che lui è caduto nella routine prima di me o forse in un periodo  in cui invece io lo desideravo maggiormente quindi mi sono sentita messa più da parte.
Non è una giustificazione, e sicuramente tradire non è la soluzione, ma continuo a pensare che a me, come persona, abbia fatto bene.


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

*TtQ34K*

Lui mi dice che ero sempre nervosa stanca (ma 3 figli da sola si ho un aiuto per i lavori domestici  ma sono cmq sempre di corsa)
Che non lo facevo sentire desiderato -  ma anche lui con me
Forse ha ragione in questo non ero amabile come prima ma mi ha imposto una lontananza forzata per il suo lavoro pensava solo a salire di grado
Lui dice per noi
L’impressione mia è che lui sia arido di sentimenti o meglio pigro che non sia in grado di manifestarli, anche con gli amici è così
Io sono passionale estroversa giocherellona allegra
Ma mi sono chiusa
Mi aspettavo fosse lui quando tornava a casa dopo giri a coccolarmi un po’ sarò all’antica mi piace sentire che mi vuole che mi cerca
Cmq avrò fatto errori anche io ma almeno ne parlavo gli chiedevo spiegazioni, lui faceva finta di nulla, sta cosa mi mandava in bestia
Lui dice parlarne non risolve
Ma fare finta di nulla senza x altro fare niente?
Se non fossi sbottata andavamo avanti così ancora
È stato un mix di solitudine stanchezza…
Anche io ho smesso xanax anche io sto meglio ora farfalla, mi ha telefonato ora (l’altro) e sono così felice di sentirlo

Solo penso se deve essere una cosa leggera stiamo iniziando a sentrici troppo a dirci troppe cose belle..non so..forse è normale . sicuro è bello..ma deve fermarsi qui, ci sono bimbi di mezzo


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> Lui mi dice che ero sempre nervosa stanca (ma 3 figli da sola si ho un aiuto per i lavori domestici  ma sono cmq sempre di corsa)
> Che non lo facevo sentire desiderato -  ma anche lui con me
> Forse ha ragione in questo non ero amabile come prima ma mi ha imposto una lontananza forzata per il suo lavoro pensava solo a salire di grado
> Lui dice per noi
> ...


Questa cosa piace anche agli uomini sai? non si può sempre aspettare che sia l'uomo a cercarci! bisogna anche saperli stuzzicare per tenere viva la passione...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> Lui mi dice che ero sempre nervosa stanca (ma 3 figli da sola si ho un aiuto per i lavori domestici  ma sono cmq sempre di corsa)
> Che non lo facevo sentire desiderato -  ma anche lui con me
> Forse ha ragione in questo non ero amabile come prima ma mi ha imposto una lontananza forzata per il suo lavoro pensava solo a salire di grado
> Lui dice per noi
> ...


No non è normale. Così veramente metti a rischio matrimonio e famiglia. Valuta cosa vuoi veramente per te. Ti ripeto, se non riesci a considerarlo una parentesi, se non riesci a tornare a casa e a lasciarlo fuori dalla porta vuol dire che stai mettendo a rischio la tua famiglia. Spetta solo a te decidere che direzione far prendere a questa storia......

Comunque si, ci assomigliamo proprio tanto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI

davvero stai attenta. Io capisco tutto (è da più di un anno che non faccio sesso con mio marito, anche nel mio caso è lui a non sentire desiderio di farlo e io ormai mi sono adeguata). Ho avuto 3 storie extraconiugali in 3 anni. Una molto seria, anche se non ci vedevamo mai (5 volte in quasi 2 anni), ma ci sentivamo sempre. Le altre due meno. Ma comunque ti posso dire una cosa: queste cose ti mandano fuori di testa! All'inizio è tutto bello, ti senti ringiovanita, ti senti bella, ti senti viva, ti senti di nuovo una donna e non solo una mamma, ecc. ecc. Ma alla lunga ti logorano... Io non prendevo lo Xanax però prendevo il Lexotan. E prendevo anche gli antidepressivi. E mi sembrava che queste storie potessero sostituirli. Ma non è così! Io ora sono serena con me stessa ma ci ho messo due anni. Sono stata in terapia per due anni. Stai attenta, davvero. Non innamorarti. E soprattutto cerca di trovare altre motivazioni per non essere depressa. Cercale in te. Non dobbiamo trovarle fuori, in altre persone. Io ho imparato ad amare di nuovo mio marito pur senza scoparci.

Te lo ripeto: stai attenta. Non ti innamorare. Lo so che è bello, ma è molto pericoloso. Io ero andata fuori di testa. La depressione all'inizio migliora... ma poi peggiora alla stragrande, credimi!


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

È vero sul cercare anche noi donne
Ma lui ha  fatto di quei casini con i soldi con trasferte mi faceva uscire scema io sempre sola 3  bimbi uno vicino all’altro che sono la mia vita sia chiaro
Poi io provavo a parlargli a coccolarlo

Una sera l’ho raggiunto a firenze, cenetta cinema casa..mi ha detto domani mi devo alzare presto
Un'altra volta che doveva diventare dirigente ed era in para
Un'altra che forse aveva problemi fisici ( e non ne ha)
Un'altra mi sono messa tutta carina est inverno e x carita..chiamiamolo petting? Poi più nulla
Forse dovevo curarmi di più..non so

Si con l’altro devo staccare un po’ ma visto che non vederlo non riesco devo viverlo come un dono 
Solo che anche lui si fa sentire spesso, diciamo lui mi cerca moolto più di quel che faccio io, mi dice che come sta con me non sta con nessuno
E purtroppo c’è questa intesa fisica molto forte
Insomma esp un po’ ne ho e una cosa così, complice il fatto che sia vietato lo capisco, comunque non mi è mai capitata


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

"Dobbiamo viverlo come un dono" era quello che mi diceva sempre il mio caro amante inglese!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

"una cosa così non l'ho mai provata"
"con lui è diverso"

...

cavoli, quando sono arrivata qui due anni fa le dicevo anch'io queste cose, e le persone più schiette mi dicevano "dicono tutti così" e io dentro di me pensavo "no, nel mio caso è diverso..."


le nostre storie sembrano fatte con lo stampino

però quando ci sei dentro non te ne rendi conto


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

*8628Af*



quintina ha detto:


> "una cosa così non l'ho mai provata"
> "con lui è diverso"
> 
> ...
> ...


Quindi che dite dovrei chiuderla fossi saggia?
Si penso che x tutti all’inizio sia alle stelle
Però davvero io cose così intense mai provate il problema è che questa persona mi prende anche di testa

E come dicevo non mi molla
Non è che si fa sentire poco per dire
Io in questo riesco meglio anche se mi freno

Lo so queste storie non portano a nulla
Ma io recuperare un rapporto intendo anche scoparci Con il marito quintina, non posso immaginare una coppia senza sesso mi dispiace


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> "una cosa così non l'ho mai provata"
> "con lui è diverso"
> 
> ...
> ...


e a volte, anche se te ne rendi conto, è difficilissimo uscirne...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> Quindi che dite dovrei chiuderla fossi saggia?
> Si penso che x tutti all’inizio sia alle stelle
> Però davvero io cose così intense mai provate il problema è che questa persona mi prende anche di testa
> 
> ...


Non ti sto dicendo che devi accettare di non fare sesso con tuo marito.
Io spero che prima o poi arriverò a recuperare anche quello. Per ora sto facendo un passo alla volta. Per ora ho imparato ad essere felice con lui e con i bambini senza aver bisogno di cercare altre persone al di fuori. E ci sono riuscita perché sono più serena IO. Perché mi sono scottata e ho sofferto e comunque ho capito che l'amante non era la soluzione alla mia insoddisfazione. Perché all'inizio mi sentivo al settimo cielo, ma poi quando cadi giù e sbatti per terra fa male. Anche per me non era solo sesso (altrimenti mi sarei trovata uno vicino, e non uno che viveva a migliaia di km di distanza). Certo che la cosa peggiore è quando ti prende di testa. La cosa più pericolosa è quando ti addormenti pensando a lui e ti svegli pensando a lui e anche quando stai aiutando tuo figlio a fare i compiti pensi a lui... e all'inizio ti senti su una nuvoletta, ma poi prima o poi i sensi di colpa arrivano e ti senti una merda di persona, perché puoi darti tutte le giustificazioni del mondo ma resta il fatto che stai ingannando la tua famiglia. Io almeno adesso queste sensazioni non ce le ho più (quasi, perché è ovvio che non è che abbia cancellato tutto, e un po' merda ti sentirai per sempre). Ma ringrazio ogni giorno il cielo per non aver combinato eccessivi casini e non essere mai stata scoperta perché la mia famiglia (e intendo tutti e 4 insieme) è la cosa più preziosa della mia vita. Il resto è secondario.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

*rossi*



quintina ha detto:


> Non ti sto dicendo che devi accettare di non fare sesso con tuo marito.
> Io spero che prima o poi arriverò a recuperare anche quello. Per ora sto facendo un passo alla volta. Per ora ho imparato ad essere felice con lui e con i bambini senza aver bisogno di cercare altre persone al di fuori. E ci sono riuscita perché sono più serena IO. Perché mi sono scottata e ho sofferto e comunque ho capito che l'amante non era la soluzione alla mia insoddisfazione. Perché all'inizio mi sentivo al settimo cielo, ma poi quando cadi giù e sbatti per terra fa male. Anche per me non era solo sesso (altrimenti mi sarei trovata uno vicino, e non uno che viveva a migliaia di km di distanza). Certo che la cosa peggiore è quando ti prende di testa. La cosa più pericolosa è quando ti addormenti pensando a lui e ti svegli pensando a lui e anche quando stai aiutando tuo figlio a fare i compiti pensi a lui... e all'inizio ti senti su una nuvoletta, ma poi prima o poi i sensi di colpa arrivano e ti senti una merda di persona, perché puoi darti tutte le giustificazioni del mondo ma resta il fatto che stai ingannando la tua famiglia. Io almeno adesso queste sensazioni non ce le ho più (quasi, perché è ovvio che non è che abbia cancellato tutto, e un po' merda ti sentirai per sempre). Ma ringrazio ogni giorno il cielo per non aver combinato eccessivi casini e non essere mai stata scoperta perché la mia famiglia (e intendo tutti e 4 insieme) è la cosa più preziosa della mia vita. Il resto è secondario.


penso che se c'è una voce che devi ascoltare molto bene è proprio questa







ps non è che devi sempre riportare il codice a barre nel titolo:rotfl:


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non ti sto dicendo che devi accettare di non fare sesso con tuo marito.
> Io spero che prima o poi arriverò a recuperare anche quello. Per ora sto facendo un passo alla volta. Per ora ho imparato ad essere felice con lui e con i bambini senza aver bisogno di cercare altre persone al di fuori. E ci sono riuscita perché sono più serena IO. Perché mi sono scottata e ho sofferto e comunque ho capito che l'amante non era la soluzione alla mia insoddisfazione. Perché all'inizio mi sentivo al settimo cielo, ma poi quando cadi giù e sbatti per terra fa male. Anche per me non era solo sesso (altrimenti mi sarei trovata uno vicino, e non uno che viveva a migliaia di km di distanza). Certo che la cosa peggiore è quando ti prende di testa. La cosa più pericolosa è quando ti addormenti pensando a lui e ti svegli pensando a lui e anche quando stai aiutando tuo figlio a fare i compiti pensi a lui... e all'inizio ti senti su una nuvoletta, ma poi prima o poi i sensi di colpa arrivano e ti senti una merda di persona, perché puoi darti tutte le giustificazioni del mondo ma resta il fatto che stai ingannando la tua famiglia. Io almeno adesso queste sensazioni non ce le ho più (quasi, perché è ovvio che non è che abbia cancellato tutto, e un po' merda ti sentirai per sempre). Ma ringrazio ogni giorno il cielo per non aver combinato eccessivi casini e non essere mai stata scoperta perché la mia famiglia (e intendo tutti e 4 insieme) è la cosa più preziosa della mia vita. Il resto è secondario.


Quintina,
credi che se avessi "confessato" tu o tuo marito stareste meglio?
Come hai fatto ad uscirne?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> Quindi che dite dovrei chiuderla fossi saggia?
> Si penso che x tutti all’inizio sia alle stelle
> Però davvero io cose così intense mai provate il problema è che questa persona mi prende anche di testa
> 
> ...


Secondo me dovresti vivere il momento, ma per quello che è: siete due persone sposate infelici nel loro matrimonio(anche lui mi par di capire) che si sono incontrate e stanno vivendo una passione che sicuramente è tanto gratificante e liberatoria. Detto questo, ci sono persone verso le quali avete responsabilità e situazioni da risolvere: non mischierei le due cose, piuttosto indipendentemente dalla tua storia, cercherei di arrivare ad un dialogo sincero con tuo marito, che sincero secondo me non è da tempo, senza per forza raccontare tu per prima. Con tre bambini e problemi economici non è semplice, ma si può trovare una soluzione civile...


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non ti sto dicendo che devi accettare di non fare sesso con tuo marito.
> Io spero che prima o poi arriverò a recuperare anche quello. Per ora sto facendo un passo alla volta. Per ora ho imparato ad essere felice con lui e con i bambini senza aver bisogno di cercare altre persone al di fuori. E ci sono riuscita perché sono più serena IO. Perché mi sono scottata e ho sofferto e comunque ho capito che l'amante non era la soluzione alla mia insoddisfazione. Perché all'inizio mi sentivo al settimo cielo, ma poi quando cadi giù e sbatti per terra fa male. Anche per me non era solo sesso (altrimenti mi sarei trovata uno vicino, e non uno che viveva a migliaia di km di distanza). Certo che la cosa peggiore è quando ti prende di testa. La cosa più pericolosa è quando ti addormenti pensando a lui e ti svegli pensando a lui e anche quando stai aiutando tuo figlio a fare i compiti pensi a lui... e all'inizio ti senti su una nuvoletta, ma poi prima o poi i sensi di colpa arrivano e ti senti una merda di persona, perché puoi darti tutte le giustificazioni del mondo ma resta il fatto che stai ingannando la tua famiglia. Io almeno adesso queste sensazioni non ce le ho più (quasi, perché è ovvio che non è che abbia cancellato tutto, e un po' merda ti sentirai per sempre). Ma ringrazio ogni giorno il cielo per non aver combinato eccessivi casini e non essere mai stata scoperta perché la mia famiglia (e intendo tutti e 4 insieme) è la cosa più preziosa della mia vita. Il resto è secondario.


santo dio si le faccio ste cose..i compiti ieri sera ad es..mi è preso male leggerti
dimmi come l'hai chiusa, ti prego, dopo quanto?
anche il mio è distante..parecchi km
lo so che dovrei essere più serena io, vado dalla piscologa venerdi
il problema è che con questa persona è partita come amicizia da un anno e poi si è trasformata..gradualmente
anche per me la mia famiglia intesa come famiglia è la cosa più preziosa
ma io come donna con un compagno così con cui c'è affetto fraterno non esisto non so come fai tu ma ti ammiro eso che dovrei andare nella tua direzione sai

anche se è successo con questo perchè m ma altre volte seppure tentata non ho mai ceduto


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me dovresti vivere il momento, ma per quello che è: siete due persone sposate infelici nel loro matrimonio(anche lui mi par di capire) che si sono incontrate e stanno vivendo una passione che sicuramente è tanto gratificante e liberatoria. Detto questo, ci sono persone verso le quali avete responsabilità e situazioni da risolvere: non mischierei le due cose, piuttosto indipendentemente dalla tua storia, cercherei di arrivare ad un dialogo sincero con tuo marito, che sincero secondo me non è da tempo, senza per forza raccontare tu per prima. Con tre bambini e problemi economici non è semplice, ma si può trovare una soluzione civile...


SI lui non è più innamorato ma la moglie ha seri problemi di depressione umore instabile el'ha aiutata in ogni modo poi si è stancato


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non ti sto dicendo che devi accettare di non fare sesso con tuo marito.
> Io spero che prima o poi arriverò a recuperare anche quello. Per ora sto facendo un passo alla volta. Per ora ho imparato ad essere felice con lui e con i bambini senza aver bisogno di cercare altre persone al di fuori. E ci sono riuscita perché sono più serena IO. Perché mi sono scottata e ho sofferto e comunque ho capito che l'amante non era la soluzione alla mia insoddisfazione. Perché all'inizio mi sentivo al settimo cielo, ma poi quando cadi giù e sbatti per terra fa male. Anche per me non era solo sesso (altrimenti mi sarei trovata uno vicino, e non uno che viveva a migliaia di km di distanza). Certo che la cosa peggiore è quando ti prende di testa. La cosa più pericolosa è quando ti addormenti pensando a lui e ti svegli pensando a lui e anche quando stai aiutando tuo figlio a fare i compiti pensi a lui... e all'inizio ti senti su una nuvoletta, ma poi prima o poi i sensi di colpa arrivano e ti senti una merda di persona, perché puoi darti tutte le giustificazioni del mondo ma resta il fatto che stai ingannando la tua famiglia. Io almeno adesso queste sensazioni non ce le ho più (quasi, perché è ovvio che non è che abbia cancellato tutto, e un po' merda ti sentirai per sempre). Ma ringrazio ogni giorno il cielo per non aver combinato eccessivi casini e non essere mai stata scoperta perché la mia famiglia (e intendo tutti e 4 insieme) è la cosa più preziosa della mia vita. Il resto è secondario.


E' un bellissimo post...
E soprattutto, soprattutto, bè.... sei grande Quintina....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Quintina,
> credi che se avessi "confessato" tu o tuo marito stareste meglio?
> Come hai fatto ad uscirne?


No, no, io non credo affatto che staremmo meglio. Avremmo sofferto in due. E lui sicuramente molto di più.
Ne sono uscita con calma. Mi è servito molto andare in terapia e lavorare su me stessa. Riscoprire quali sono le cose che davvero mi rendono felice. E rivalutare tutte le cose positive della mia vita, e smetterla di fossilizzarmi sempre su quelle negative.


----------



## Massimo meridio (8 Settembre 2011)

Vedo che psicologi e psicofarmaci sono molto usati. Male, molto male.I primi perchè credono di capire quello che succede dentro la mente umana (come i geologi credono di capire quello che succede sotto terra, vedi Vajont ecc). I secondi perchè non risolvono il problema e spesso creano dipendenza. Vabbè...disquisivo.


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' un bellissimo post...
> E soprattutto, soprattutto, bè.... sei grande Quintina....


Concordo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vedo che psicologi e psicofarmaci sono molto usati. Male, molto male.I primi perchè credono di capire quello che succede dentro la mente umana (come i geologi credono di capire quello che succede sotto terra, vedi Vajont ecc). I secondi perchè non risolvono il problema e spesso creano dipendenza. Vabbè...disquisivo.


mentre tu disquisisci queste donne raccontano momenti dolorosi della loro vita "male, male".
ben venga il farmaco quando può placare la sofferenza


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> No, no, io non credo affatto che staremmo meglio. Avremmo sofferto in due. E lui sicuramente molto di più.
> Ne sono uscita con calma. Mi è servito molto andare in terapia e lavorare su me stessa. Riscoprire quali sono le cose che davvero mi rendono felice. E rivalutare tutte le cose positive della mia vita, e smetterla di fossilizzarmi sempre su quelle negative.


Mi dai una speranza che mi viene da piangere!
Io ho sempre il dubbio, come sostengono Simy e Sienne, che fosse necessario abbattere tutto e per poi ricostruire.
Ma poter risparmiare il male a chi in effetti non c entra nulla con le guerre stellari che ho dentro.. ebbene questo non riesco a metterloda parte..
Perchè quando è toccato a me capire, e ricostruire non sono stata in grado.

Lavorare su te stessa è stata la chiave... ma nel frattempo quell altro dove era?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

Io credo di essere andata un po' in tilt perché mi stavo avvicinando ai 40 (quando è iniziata ne avevo 37) e ho avuto un po' una crisi di mezza età, e non accettavo di vivere senza passione, senza il batticuore, ecc. ecc.
Non a caso lui era stato il mio grande amore di quando avevo 21 anni e mi (ci) sembrava di rivivere il passato.
Però non si può fare finta di avere 20 anni quando invece ne hai 40, prima o poi bisogna tornare sul pianeta terra.
Io la stavo già chiudendo perché stava diventando sempre più un delirio, le ultime due volte che ci siamo visti non facevamo che piangere tutti e due, e allora che senso ha? E proprio allora la moglie di lui l'ha beccato ed è scoppiata una merda e lui è andato via di casa e a quel punto mi ha chiesto che cosa volevo fare io ed è stato allora che sono arrivata qui con la mia domanda "cosa devo fare??? Aiuto!!!" e in contemporanea ho iniziato la terapia e poi piano piano ho aperto gli occhi e ho capito che in realtà nella mia vita così piatta e monotona avevo anche molte cose preziose, cose che avrei perso se avessi mandato tutto all'aria per un sogno e grazie al cielo non l'ho fatto e grazie anche a tutti quegli utenti che mi hanno bastonata ma mi hanno anche aperto gli occhi!


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

*fxjj43*



Minerva ha detto:


> mentre tu disquisisci queste donne raccontano momenti dolorosi della loro vita "male, male".
> ben venga il farmaco quando può placare la sofferenza


Anche qui sono d accordo.
Dipendenza o effetti collaterali sono ben accetti 
se mi aiutano anche solo a stare in piedi da sola.


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Mi dai una speranza che mi viene da piangere!
> Io ho sempre il dubbio, come sostengono Simy e Sienne, che fosse necessario abbattere tutto e per poi ricostruire.
> Ma poter risparmiare il male a chi in effetti non c entra nulla con le guerre stellari che ho dentro.. ebbene questo non riesco a metterloda parte..
> Perchè quando è toccato a me capire, e ricostruire non sono stata in grado.
> ...


Si dov'era?..si è arreso, gli hai detto non vediamoci più?
io sono qui che emdito di scrivergli di non vederci più
non so se apsettare la piscologa
perchè temo di pentirmi
e l'idea di non abbracciarlo più mi mette angoscia
posso iniziare terapia e vedere lui? non ha senso temo

qintina grazie cmq di tutto


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo me dovresti vivere il momento, ma per quello che è: siete due persone sposate infelici nel loro matrimonio(anche lui mi par di capire) che si sono incontrate e stanno vivendo una passione che sicuramente è tanto gratificante e liberatoria. Detto questo, ci sono persone verso le quali avete responsabilità e situazioni da risolvere: non mischierei le due cose, piuttosto indipendentemente dalla tua storia, cercherei di arrivare ad un dialogo sincero con tuo marito, che sincero secondo me non è da tempo, senza per forza raccontare tu per prima. Con tre bambini e problemi economici non è semplice, ma si può trovare una soluzione civile...


Quoto:up:


----------



## tesla (8 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vedo che psicologi e psicofarmaci sono molto usati. Male, molto male.I primi perchè credono di capire quello che succede dentro la mente umana (come i geologi credono di capire quello che succede sotto terra, vedi Vajont ecc). I secondi perchè non risolvono il problema e spesso creano dipendenza. Vabbè...disquisivo.



ma peggio di queste due cose, psicofarmaci e psicoterapia, ci sono le persone come te, che ne parlano per luoghi comuni e senza cognizione. se quando sia sta male, arrivi tu sul tuo cavallo bianco, immacolato e rifulgente a cambiarci e migliorarci la vita con una tocco della tua magica bacchetta, sarai il benvenuto. 
altrimenti.... ognuno fa quel che può giusto? tu quale soluzione hai trovato alla tua insoddisfazioni, alle tue manchevolezze, ai tuoi momenti di down, alle tue insicurezze? 
magari chiedi a tua moglie cosa troverà a supportarla quando scoprirà gli altarini. una tisana?


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io credo di essere andata un po' in tilt perché mi stavo avvicinando ai 40 (quando è iniziata ne avevo 37) e ho avuto un po' una crisi di mezza età, e non accettavo di vivere senza passione, senza il batticuore, ecc. ecc.
> Non a caso lui era stato il mio grande amore di quando avevo 21 anni e mi (ci) sembrava di rivivere il passato.
> Però non si può fare finta di avere 20 anni quando invece ne hai 40, prima o poi bisogna tornare sul pianeta terra.
> Io la stavo già chiudendo perché stava diventando sempre più un delirio, le ultime due volte che ci siamo visti non facevamo che piangere tutti e due, e allora che senso ha? E proprio allora la moglie di lui l'ha beccato ed è scoppiata una merda e lui è andato via di casa e a quel punto mi ha chiesto che cosa volevo fare io ed è stato allora che sono arrivata qui con la mia domanda "cosa devo fare??? Aiuto!!!" e in contemporanea ho iniziato la terapia e poi piano piano ho aperto gli occhi e ho capito che in realtà nella mia vita così piatta e monotona avevo anche molte cose preziose, cose che avrei perso se avessi mandato tutto all'aria per un sogno e grazie al cielo non l'ho fatto e grazie anche a tutti quegli utenti che mi hanno bastonata ma mi hanno anche aperto gli occhi!


Credi che se gli eventi, in un certo qual modo, non ti avessero "aiutata" sarebbe stato uguale?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Mi dai una speranza che mi viene da piangere!
> Io ho sempre il dubbio, come sostengono Simy e Sienne, che fosse necessario abbattere tutto e per poi ricostruire.
> Ma poter risparmiare il male a chi in effetti non c entra nulla con le guerre stellari che ho dentro.. ebbene questo non riesco a metterloda parte..
> Perchè quando è toccato a me capire, e ricostruire non sono stata in grado.
> ...


Quell'altro viveva a XXXX, per fortuna. E' stato più facile chiudere tutto. E' stata dura, ma logisticamente più facile. Nell'ultimo anno mi è capitato di andare a XXXX due volte per lavoro e per fortuna sono riuscita a trattenermi dal chiamarlo. L'ho risentito via email recentemente e ho avuto la conferma che quello che vedevo come un principe azzurro è in realtà un vero deficiente.

E va beh... l'ho scampata!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vedo che psicologi e psicofarmaci sono molto usati. Male, molto male.I primi perchè credono di capire quello che succede dentro la mente umana (come i geologi credono di capire quello che succede sotto terra, vedi Vajont ecc). I secondi perchè non risolvono il problema e spesso creano dipendenza. Vabbè...disquisivo.


Io ho avuto bisogno e di psicologi e di psicofarmaci.
Gli psicofarmaci mi hanno aiutato in un momento in cui ero preda di crisi di pianto e di panico di cui non riuscivo ad avere ragione, e che non mi permettevano di essere la madre che voglio essere per mia figlia. E sì, hanno funzionato, nel mentre risolvevo i miei casini potevo essere la madre di prima.
Lo psicologo, grazie alla sua esperienza, mi ha aiutato a farmi le domande "giuste" e quindi a trovare le mie risposte.
Non so neppure che tipo di formazione abbia.

Nessuno cmq ha mai detto che gli psicofarmaci risolvano qualcosa. Sono un ausilio da prendere in certe condizioni, per avere la lucidità mentale di affrontare i problemi stessi, e per risolverli.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vedo che psicologi e psicofarmaci sono molto usati. Male, molto male.I primi perchè credono di capire quello che succede dentro la mente umana (come i geologi credono di capire quello che succede sotto terra, vedi Vajont ecc). I secondi perchè non risolvono il problema e spesso creano dipendenza. Vabbè...disquisivo.


I secondi non risolvono il problema ma ti aiutano a stare meglio. non bisogna abusarne certo ma ti posso assicurare che se non avessi avuto lo xanax sarei finita in ospedale ogni due giorni. Mai provato le crisi di ansia o panico? Ammiro chi riesce a superarle senza aiuto farmacologico ma ti assicuro che la sensazione di morire da un momento all'altro non la augurerei nemmeno al mio peggior nemico.
Ovvio che oltre a quello bisogna fare un enorme lavoro su se stessi per capire le cause e affrontare. Io ora sto molto meglio, ho attacchi rarissimi e quando succede ho la forza per affrontarli e superarli ma ho dovuto lavorare molto su me stessa, forza che anni fà non avevo...


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Mi dai una speranza che mi viene da piangere!
> Io ho sempre il dubbio, come sostengono *Simy* e Sienne, che fosse necessario abbattere tutto e per poi ricostruire.
> Ma poter risparmiare il male a chi in effetti non c entra nulla con le guerre stellari che ho dentro.. ebbene questo non riesco a metterloda parte..
> Perchè quando è toccato a me capire, e ricostruire non sono stata in grado.
> ...


ci sono casi e casi........non si può generalizzare!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Credi che se gli eventi, in un certo qual modo, non ti avessero "aiutata" sarebbe stato uguale?



Credo di sì, perché l'effetto nuvoletta stava già passando... l'ansia e l'angoscia avevano preso il suo posto

POI MAGARI NON PER TUTTI E' COSI', VEDI IL CASO DI FARFALLA. Ma lei ha sempre detto che non era innamorata e che una volta a casa è sempre riuscita a chiudere tutto il resto fuori. Io invece non ci riuscivo


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sono casi e casi........non si può generalizzare!


Simy, lo so che non si puo generalizzare.
Per questo non sono mai sicura di nulla.
Pero mi sembravate decise nelle vostre risposte ( intendo tu e Sienne ) e voi avete mangiato tutto l amaro che poteva esserci.
quindi è solo per ragionare e , se diovuole, capire.


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

ANCHE IO SONO VS I 40 ANCHE IOS TESSE angosce pensieri ero apssione solo doveri
anche per me sbuco un ex molto importante ma categoricamente dissi no
questo purtroppo non è un deficente ma una persona molto profonda sesnibile simpatica
insomma..avete capito, mi piace e molto
fisicamente non è nemmno mio genere per dire, per di più mio marito è un bellissimo uomo
eppure
Non so davvero da che parte girarmi credetemi
Non mollerei mai la mia famiglia ma se non avessi 3 bimbi si..mi lancerei per lui, credo subito
Ecco l’ho detto
Perché sono felice s elo penso, felice di sapere che c’è e ci sarà anche dovesse finire, perché ci siamo guardati dentro nel profondo, perché stare con lui è bello

Mi ha solo spaventata dicendomi che fare l’amore con me è stupendo
La aprola amore mi ha gettato nell’angoscia e nella felicità
Non so se mi capite


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> magari chiedi a tua moglie cosa troverà a supportarla quando scoprirà gli altarini. una tisana?


Su questa mi è uscita la Ferrarelle dal naso.


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ma come è finita per te?
non so come scriverti in privato---


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> ANCHE IO SONO VS I 40 ANCHE IOS TESSE angosce pensieri ero apssione solo doveri
> anche per me sbuco un ex molto importante ma categoricamente dissi no
> questo purtroppo non è un deficente ma una persona molto profonda sesnibile simpatica
> insomma..avete capito, mi piace e molto
> ...


Un pochino ti capisco.
Ma per me poi tutta la felicità si è trasformata in angoscia.
Per questo credo che quello di Quintina sia il miglior consiglio.
Anche se in effetti, lo avessero dato a me quando "stavo" come te... non sarei riuscita a seguirlo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> ANCHE IO SONO VS I 40 ANCHE IOS TESSE angosce pensieri ero apssione solo doveri
> anche per me sbuco un ex molto importante ma categoricamente dissi no
> questo purtroppo non è un deficente ma una persona molto profonda sesnibile simpatica
> insomma..avete capito, mi piace e molto
> ...


ROSSI

Per me lui era l'uomo più fantastico, sensibile, intelligente, brillante, simpatico, profondo, ecc. ecc. del mondo
E' solo adesso che ho capito che in realtà è un deficiente.
Non ti sto dicendo che anche il tuo lui è un deficiente, ma solo che in momenti come quelli che stai vivendo non si vedono le cose per quello che sono realmente

Tu sei già innamorata cotta, ed è per questo che ti dico di stare attenta, perché prima o poi dovrai fare i conti con la realtà


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> farfalla ma come è finita per te?
> non so come scriverti in privato---


E' finita perchè lui si è ammalato gravemente all'improvviso. Per cui da un giorno all'altro non abbiamo più potuto vederci. Siamo rimasti in contatto perchè ci lega un profondo affetto ma quello che è stato è chiuso definitivamente.
Ho realizzato che non sei registrata quindi temo tu non possa scrivermi in privato. Dovresti digitare sul mio nick e ti esce "invia messaggio privato".


----------



## Buscopann (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ROSSI
> 
> Per me lui era l'uomo più fantastico, sensibile, intelligente, brillante, simpatico, profondo, ecc. ecc. del mondo
> E' solo adesso che ho capito che in realtà è un deficiente.
> ...


Non ho abbastanza elementi per trarre una conclusione così drastica, ma direi che tra la tua storia e quella di Rossi c'è una grande differenza: indipendentemente dalla mancanza di sesso, tu hai una grande reputazione del tuo matrimonio e di tuo marito. Non si può dire che lei ci veda tutta questa perfezione invece.. Questo per dirti che il tuo consiglio di stare attenta è sacrosanto, ma Rossi ha bisogno di innanzitutto di rivivere e soprattutto (grazie all'eventuale forza psico-fisica che potrà derivarne dal sentirsi nuovamente una donna e non solo una moglie trascurata) potrà forse uscire dal suo matrimonio più forte di come è adesso.

Buscopann


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> tu hai una grande reputazione del tuo matrimonio e di tuo marito. Non si può dire che lei ci veda tutta questa perfezione invece..
> 
> Buscopann


Bisogna vedere che idea avesse all'inizio della sua storia extra.
Mi pare abbia detto che ha dovuto lavorare un sacco su di sè.. per capire il valore di quello che aveva.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ho abbastanza elementi per trarre una conclusione così drastica, ma direi che tra la tua storia e quella di Rossi c'è una grande differenza: indipendentemente dalla mancanza di sesso,* tu hai una grande reputazione del tuo matrimonio e di tuo marito*. Non si può dire che lei ci veda tutta questa perfezione invece.. Questo per dirti che il tuo consiglio di stare attenta è sacrosanto, ma Rossi ha bisogno di innanzitutto di rivivere e soprattutto (grazie all'eventuale forza psico-fisica che potrà derivarne dal sentirsi nuovamente una donna e non solo una moglie trascurata) potrà forse uscire dal suo matrimonio più forte di come è adesso.
> 
> Buscopann



Buscopann

io ce l'ho adesso questa grande reputazione... quando arrivai qui anch'io dicevo le stesse cose di Rossi. Mio marito è uno stakanovista, un workaholic, uno che pensa(va) solo alla carriera... Anch'io ero sempre sola con i bambini. Mio marito finisce di lavorare alle 23.30 la sera, arriva a casa alle 24. Lavora il sabato e anche la domenica. Anch'io mi sentivo una merda di donna, allora. Avevo una bambina di 2 anni e uno di 7. Non ho parenti (nella nostra città), né altri aiuti. Lavoro anch'io. Ero arrivata al punto di piangere tutte le mattine nella doccia. La storia extraconiugale mi ha risvegliata in certo senso. Ma la forza psico-fisica che ti dà una storia extraconiugale dura il tempo che deve durare. Forse uscirà fuori più forte: ANCH'IO MI SENTO MOLTO PIU' FORTE ADESSO, ma il prezzo che ho pagato non è stato una cosa da niente. E soprattutto, mi è andata bene, perché è finita bene. Ma magari poteva anche finire male.


----------



## Buscopann (8 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere che idea avesse all'inizio della sua storia extra.
> Mi pare abbia detto che ha dovuto lavorare un sacco su di sè.. per capire il valore di quello che aveva.


Infatti quello che ho scritto è proiettato al presente. A questo presente Quintina ci è arrivata seguendo un percorso di sofferenza. Se qualcuno le avesse impedito di seguire questo percvorso lei non sarebbe mai arrivata a queste conclusioni e alla sua serenità. Se si consiglia a Rossi di non seguire il suo percorso difficilmente la sua situazione migliorerà. Lei ha bisogno di un percorso, anche di sofferenza se necessario. E' indispensabile per usciro dallo stallo in cui si trova.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Buscopann
> 
> io ce l'ho adesso questa grande reputazione... quando arrivai qui anch'io dicevo le stesse cose di Rossi. Mio marito è uno stakanovista, un workaholic, uno che pensa(va) solo alla carriera... Anch'io ero sempre sola con i bambini. Mio marito finisce di lavorare alle 23.30 la sera, arriva a casa alle 24. Lavora il sabato e anche la domenica. Anch'io mi sentivo una merda di donna, allora. Avevo una bambina di 2 anni e uno di 7. Non ho parenti (nella nostra città), né altri aiuti. Lavoro anch'io. Ero arrivata al punto di piangere tutte le mattine nella doccia. La storia extraconiugale mi ha risvegliata in certo senso. Ma la forza psico-fisica che ti dà una storia extraconiugale dura il tempo che deve durare. Forse uscirà fuori più forte: ANCH'IO MI SENTO MOLTO PIU' FORTE ADESSO, ma il prezzo che ho pagato non è stato una cosa da niente. E soprattutto, mi è andata bene, perché è finita bene. Ma magari poteva anche finire male.


Leggi quello che ho scritto a Eleonor. Spiega meglio quello che volevo dire

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Infatti quello che ho scritto è proiettato al presente. A questo presente Quintina ci è arrivata seguendo un percorso di sofferenza. Se qualcuno le avesse impedito di seguire questo percvorso lei non sarebbe mai arrivata a queste conclusioni e alla sua serenità. Se si consiglia a Rossi di non seguire il suo percorso difficilmente la sua situazione migliorerà. Lei ha bisogno di un percorso, anche di sofferenza se necessario. E' indispensabile per usciro dallo stallo in cui si trova.
> 
> Buscopann


Ti quoto. Senza la mia storia io non sarei la donna che sono e questo nessuno me lo può togliere dalla testa. Nonostante tutto il dolore che ho provato e che ho rischiato di arrecare a mio marito.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Infatti quello che ho scritto è proiettato al presente. A questo presente Quintina ci è arrivata seguendo un percorso di sofferenza. Se qualcuno le avesse impedito di seguire questo percvorso lei non sarebbe mai arrivata a queste conclusioni e alla sua serenità. Se si consiglia a Rossi di seguire il suo percorso difficilmente la sua situazione migliorerà. Lei ha bisogno di un percorso, anche di sofferenza se necessario. E' indispensabile per usciro dallo stallo in cui si trova.
> 
> Buscopann


Forse hai ragione.
Io vorrei solo metterla in guardia perché è vero che quando ci sei dentro non ti rendi conto delle conseguenze e vedi solo le cose positive. Io sono arrivata qui quando la storia era ormai quasi conclusa, anche se era in un momento cruciale, ma sentirmi dire certe cose da certe persone qui dentro mi ha aiutata a vedere le cose con un minimo di realismo in più. Io stavo addirittura prendendo in considerazione l'idea di trasferirmi a XXXX con i bambini! Ero talmente annebbiata che non ragionavo.
E' vero che sono arrivata dove sono adesso grazie ad un certo percorso, però ad essere sincera se  potessi tornare indietro ed evitare tutta la sofferenza che ho provato, credo che lo farei.


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Infatti quello che ho scritto è proiettato al presente. A questo presente Quintina ci è arrivata seguendo un percorso di sofferenza. Se qualcuno le avesse impedito di seguire questo percvorso lei non sarebbe mai arrivata a queste conclusioni e alla sua serenità. Se si consiglia a Rossi di seguire il suo percorso difficilmente la sua situazione migliorerà. Lei ha bisogno di un percorso, anche di sofferenza se necessario. E' indispensabile per usciro dallo stallo in cui si trova.
> 
> Buscopann


Tu dai per scontato che alla fine si arrivi alla luce.
Quintina ha avuto una forza che non tutti hanno
e delle circostanze a non tutti comuni.

Se Rossi davvero potesse seguire il consiglio di EVITARE , sarebbe semplice.
Ma il dirle: vivitela, traine il buono che ti serve e poi ritorna a gioire di quello che avevi è comunque moooooolto rischioso.
Al di là del rischio di far soffrire gli altri.
Rossi stessa è in pericolo.
1- rischi di rimanere invischiata ( come un tordo nella pece ) e il capire che questo sia un deficiente e che il matrimonio è molto di piu, a volte, non basta per chiudere
2- rischi di non capire mai che questo sia un deficiente e che il matrimonio è molto di piu
3- i sensi di colpa ti rovinano irrimediabilmente
4- con le tue mani hai gettato fango su un matrimonio che ora non vale piu

Insomma.
Potessi scegliere io per lei, le direi SCAPPA.


----------



## Buscopann (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione.
> Io vorrei solo metterla in guardia perché è vero che quando ci sei dentro non ti rendi conto delle conseguenze e vedi solo le cose positive. Io sono arrivata qui quando la storia era ormai quasi conclusa, anche se era in un momento cruciale, ma sentirmi dire certe cose da certe persone qui dentro mi ha aiutata a vedere le cose con un minimo di realismo in più. Io stavo addirittura prendendo in considerazione l'idea di trasferirmi a Londra con i bambini! Ero talmente annebbiata che non ragionavo.
> E' vero che sono arrivata dove sono adesso grazie ad un certo percorso, però ad essere sincera se  potessi tornare indietro ed evitare tutta la sofferenza che ho provato, credo che lo farei.


Lo rifaresti sicuramente. Perché in quel momento era quello di cui avevi bisogno. Solo così si diventa persone migliori. Parlando ai muri si resta quello che si è.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo rifaresti sicuramente. Perché in quel momento era quello di cui avevi bisogno. Solo così si diventa persone migliori. Parlando ai muri si resta quello che si è.
> 
> Buscopann


Ariquoto


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo rifaresti sicuramente. Perché in quel momento era quello di cui avevi bisogno. Solo così si diventa persone migliori. Parlando ai muri si resta quello che si è.
> 
> Buscopann


quoto e approvo!


----------



## Buscopann (8 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Tu dai per scontato che alla fine si arrivi alla luce.
> Quintina ha avuto una forza che non tutti hanno
> e delle circostanze a non tutti comuni.
> 
> ...


E' fuggita per 2 anni dalle sue emozioni e questo è il risultato. In questa società, per conquistare la propria libertà purtroppo bisogna fare la guerra ogni tanto, anche quando si tratta di sentimenti. Altrimenti si finisce per stare in trincea a morire lentamente.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2011)

e quoto anche io.

Anche se dovesse finire in tutt'altro modo...
Io, per esempio... senza l'immenso casino avvenuto dopo la scoperta del mio tradimento, e continuando adesso ogni giorno a sentirmi male per il dolore arrecato a mio marito... senza quello, sarei ancora invischiata in una vita di cacca.
Io sono separata, adesso, ed è la scelta sofferta migliore che io abbia fatto in vita mia. 
Vorrei essere riuscita a chiudere prima di fare stare male mio marito così... ma se mi guardo indietro, so anche che non avevo la minima capacità interiore di farlo...

Ah, Rossi, no, non sto con la persona con cui ho tradito, che è stata "solo" un incontro occasionale. E tuttavia, è stata una bomba nella mia vita. 

Ricordo però interventi di utenti pentiti fino alle lacrime per le conseguenze devastanti del loro tradimento... questo non si può tacere... mi ricordo di una donna separata, che continuava a pentirsi amaramente di aver tradito e di aver così ucciso il suo matrimonio...


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' fuggita per 2 anni dalle sue emozioni e questo è il risultato. In questa società, per conquistare la propria libertà purtroppo bisogna fare la guerra ogni tanto, anche quando si tratta di sentimenti. Altrimenti si finisce per stare in trincea a morire lentamente.
> 
> Buscopann


Non darlo per scontato.
Rincorrendo una farfalla
sono uscita dal mio orticello
L ho presa e l ho accarezzata che meraviglia che gioia!
Peccato che nel mentre
fossi caduta in una trincea troppo alta
ed ora non riesco piu a tornare nel mio orticello...
chissà se mentre sono qui, le mie melanzane e i pomodori non stiano seccando.


----------



## Evviva (8 Settembre 2011)

Cara Rossi
con molta probabilità ti sei lasciata scappare la tua relazione principali fra le mani.
Soprattutto fisicamente. E' naturale cercare qualcosa da un altra parte. L'attrazione mentale è venuta dopo.
Semplicemente, cerca di ritrovare la tua sessualità con tuo marito, e se ti serve anche frequentare l'altro fallo, ti aiuterà a conoscerti molto di più. Datti un limite, individua quale è il rapporto più importante, individuato fai la tua scelta.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Vedo che psicologi e psicofarmaci sono molto usati. Male, molto male.I primi perchè credono di capire quello che succede dentro la mente umana (come i geologi credono di capire quello che succede sotto terra, vedi Vajont ecc). I secondi perchè non risolvono il problema e spesso creano dipendenza. Vabbè...disquisivo.


Me dispias ma sei fuori strada perche' confondi i veri scienziati con i ciarlatani/delinquenti...

"Verso la fine del 1959, Edoardo Semenza consegna la sua relazione, ma i suoi allarmismi riguardo alla pericolosità del costruire la diga rimangono inascoltate. Edoardo Semenza rivela l'esistenza, sul Monte Toc, di una grossa paleofrana stimata sui 200 milioni di metri cubi di roccia, che rischia di franare nel lago se i processi d'invaso andassero a bagnarle i piedi. Ancora una volta, però, la sua relazione resta inascoltata e al Ministero viene fatta pervenire la relazione di Dal Piaz, assai più ottimistica. quando la diga entra ufficialmente in funzione la zona bassa di Erto viene sommersa dal bacino artificiale."

e molti altri erano contrari alla vaccata...analogamente per il ponte sullo stretto...

tanto vi dovevo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

Io non credo che, con la consapevolezza di adesso, lo rifarei.

Forse ne avevo bisogno. Forse mi ha fatto bene passare dei weekend stile luna di miele, ecc. ecc. Ma se penso a tutto quello che ho passato dopo ti dico che non ne valeva la pena. Sai che cosa vuol dire non dormire la notte perché non riesci a smettere di pensare? Sai cosa vuol dire essere al mare con la tua famiglia e cogliere ogni occasione possibile per allontanarti un minuto e mandare messaggi d'amore a un'altra persona? Svegliarti nel cuore della notte e controllare il telefonino per vedere se ti ha scritto oppure metterti al computer alle 4 del mattino perché senti l'impellente bisogno di comunicare con questa persona? e inventare palle continuamente perché ti vedono che stai piangendo anche se cerchi in tutti i modi di non farlo notare... Oppure scendere da un aereo e vedere i tuoi bimbi e tuo marito che ti stanno aspettando e ti vengono incontro entusiasti e tu hai appena passato un weekend dormendo nuda abbracciata a un'altra persona e ti senti un pugno nello stomaco ma devi fare finta di niente comunque e devi sorridere e abbracciarli e fingere, fingere, fingere... e poi appena giri l'angolo sei di nuovo lì con il telefonino in mano che scrivi all'altro... e ti senti una vera merda...

Io non sto dicendo che condanno il tradimento. Assolutamente. Sarei un'ipocrita se lo facessi.

Dico solo che *se ci si innamora* è un casino. Perché se da un lato ti senti meno troia e più giustificabile perché "non è solo sesso", dall'altro è un dato di fatto che dopo *le stelle* arriva *la merda*.


----------



## Buscopann (8 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Non darlo per scontato.
> Rincorrendo una farfalla
> sono uscita dal mio orticello
> L ho presa e l ho accarezzata che meraviglia che gioia!
> ...


Per citare Boccaccio:

"E' meglio disperarsi e fare, che disperarsi e non fare". 
E ti dò una notizia: pomodori e melanzani sono già mezzi secchi e l'acqua non si trova. Forse sarebbe il caso di partire e cercarla. E' l'unico modo per fare in modo che forse si possano recuperare. Magari mi slogo una caviglia mentre son via. Mi rompo una gamba. Magari casaco in un burrone e ci resto secco. Ma stando qui pomodori e melanzane son condannati. 

Buscopann


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io non credo che, con la consapevolezza di adesso, lo rifarei.
> 
> Forse ne avevo bisogno. Forse mi ha fatto bene passare dei weekend stile luna di miele, ecc. ecc. Ma se penso a tutto quello che ho passato dopo ti dico che non ne valeva la pena. Sai che cosa vuol dire non dormire la notte perché non riesci a smettere di pensare? Sai cosa vuol dire essere al mare con la tua famiglia e cogliere ogni occasione possibile per allontanarti un minuto e mandare messaggi d'amore a un'altra persona? Svegliarti nel cuore della notte e controllare il telefonino per vedere se ti ha scritto oppure metterti al computer alle 4 del mattino perché senti l'impellente bisogno di comunicare con questa persona? e inventare palle continuamente perché ti vedono che stai piangendo anche se cerchi in tutti i modi di non farlo notare... Oppure scendere da un aereo e vedere i tuoi bimbi e tuo marito che ti stanno aspettando e ti vengono incontro entusiasti e tu hai appena passato un weekend dormendo nuda abbracciata a un'altra persona e ti senti un pugno nello stomaco ma devi fare finta di niente comunque e devi sorridere e abbracciarli e fingere, fingere, fingere... e poi appena giri l'angolo sei di nuovo lì con il telefonino in mano che scrivi all'altro... e ti senti una vera merda...
> 
> ...


e aggiungo solo che dalla merda poi è difficile venirne fuori, a volte.
Quintina vorrei assumere i tuoi pensieri per osmosi.
Mi fa paura quanto vorrei arrivare dove sei arrivata tu.
Sigh!


----------



## Buscopann (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> *Io non credo che, con la consapevolezza di adesso, lo rifarei.*Forse ne avevo bisogno. Forse mi ha fatto bene passare dei weekend stile luna di miele, ecc. ecc. Ma se penso a tutto quello che ho passato dopo ti dico che non ne valeva la pena. Sai che cosa vuol dire non dormire la notte perché non riesci a smettere di pensare? Sai cosa vuol dire essere al mare con la tua famiglia e cogliere ogni occasione possibile per allontanarti un minuto e mandare messaggi d'amore a un'altra persona? Svegliarti nel cuore della notte e controllare il telefonino per vedere se ti ha scritto oppure metterti al computer alle 4 del mattino perché senti l'impellente bisogno di comunicare con questa persona? e inventare palle continuamente perché ti vedono che stai piangendo anche se cerchi in tutti i modi di non farlo notare... Oppure scendere da un aereo e vedere i tuoi bimbi e tuo marito che ti stanno aspettando e ti vengono incontro entusiasti e tu hai appena passato un weekend dormendo nuda abbracciata a un'altra persona e ti senti un pugno nello stomaco ma devi fare finta di niente comunque e devi sorridere e abbracciarli e fingere, fingere, fingere... e poi appena giri l'angolo sei di nuovo lì con il telefonino in mano che scrivi all'altro... e ti senti una vera merda...
> 
> Io non sto dicendo che condanno il tradimento. Assolutamente. Sarei un'ipocrita se lo facessi.
> 
> Dico solo che *se ci si innamora* è un casino. Perché se da un lato ti senti meno troia e più giustificabile perché "non è solo sesso", dall'altro è un dato di fatto che dopo *le stelle* arriva *la merda*.


Eeeehhh cara Quintina. Con la consapevolezza di adesso quante cose non rifarei della mia vita! Troppo facile così. Ma la consapevolezza nasce proprio dal percorso. 

Buscopann


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per citare Boccaccio:
> 
> "E' meglio disperarsi e fare, che disperarsi e non fare".
> E ti dò una notizia: pomodori e melanzani sono già mezzi secchi e l'acqua non si trova. Forse sarebbe il caso di partire e cercarla. E' l'unico modo per fare in modo che forse si possano recuperare. Magari mi slogo una caviglia mentre son via. Mi rompo una gamba. Magari casaco in un burrone e ci resto secco. Ma stando qui pomodori e melanzane son condannati.
> ...


Hai ragione. Ma non è ufficile uscire da sta trincea...
Se solo fossi rimasta nell'orticello!!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Settembre 2011)

Io nell'orticello sarei schiattata poco a poco....


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma non è ufficile uscire da sta trincea...
> Se solo fossi rimasta nell'orticello!!


Ufficile
nons o davvero dove mi sia uscita.
Non è facile
o è difficile.

mi è venuto UFFICILE.
boh.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per citare Boccaccio:
> 
> "E' meglio disperarsi e fare, che disperarsi e non fare".
> E ti dò una notizia: pomodori e melanzani sono già mezzi secchi e l'acqua non si trova. Forse sarebbe il caso di partire e cercarla. E' l'unico modo per fare in modo che forse si possano recuperare. Magari mi slogo una caviglia mentre son via. Mi rompo una gamba. Magari casaco in un burrone e ci resto secco. Ma stando qui pomodori e melanzane son condannati.
> ...


Ne ho già approvato uno e non posso approvare tutti gli altri......Un post più bello e condivisibile dell'altro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io nell'orticello sarei schiattata poco a poco....



certo

infatti dipende da situazione a situazione

Tu comunque Nausicaa non ti sei innamorata di un altro

Io quello che volevo dire a Rossi è che quando ci si innamora diventa tutto molto difficile perché non si riesce più a valutare le cose obiettivamente


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne ho già approvato uno e non posso approvare tutti gli altri......Un post più bello e condivisibile dell'altro


Idem!


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per citare Boccaccio:
> 
> "E' meglio disperarsi e fare, che disperarsi e non fare".
> E ti dò una notizia: pomodori e melanzani sono già mezzi secchi e l'acqua non si trova. Forse sarebbe il caso di partire e cercarla. E' l'unico modo per fare in modo che forse si possano recuperare. Magari mi slogo una caviglia mentre son via. Mi rompo una gamba. Magari casaco in un burrone e ci resto secco. Ma stando qui pomodori e melanzane son condannati.
> ...


sono d'accordissimo sull'agire *sempre*.magari sul come ho qualche perplessità


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo sull'agire *sempre*.magari sul come ho qualche perplessità


e' lecito sedersi un attimo a pensare prima?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certi rifiuti...
> Ma dato che sono dadaista...


c'era una canzone famosa e noiosa che diceva:

"da-da-da, du liebst mich nicht, ich lieb dich nicht"

è stata una delle prime canzioni spazzatura tedesche ...


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

SIETE TUTTI MOLTO CARI

inzio la pscioterapia e vedrò
per adesso so che non riesco alasciar perdere questa persona che mi sta dando tanto mi fa stare bene mi ha tirato fuori da una vita scipita
ragazze stavo non male, di più, paingevo ogni mattina, nervosa, irritabile

e epr adesso, dopo aver passato ore nuda tra le sue braccia torno dai miei bimbi e stacco, sono carica di positività
assurdo ma così
fors enon sono ancora ai livelli di dipendenza sms


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

Scusate è partito l'invio
dicevo non sono ancora così dipendente, per dire in vacanza mi ero imposta non sentirlo enon l'ho sentito (si ci ho pensato) 
lui mi ha cercata, dicendo che non riusciva a non chiamarmi, anche con moglie vicino
Ma questo non toglie che io sia coinvolta, che con lui mi sia spinta oltre, che l’abbia forse corteggiato anche io 
Sto male anche all’idea che lui si prenda di me, è molto sensibile, davvero, so delle cose che non posso dire ma credetemi, non è un deficiente
Se lo fosse lo vivrei come sesso..

Unica cosa che mi pesa giustamente è la colpa vs mio marito
I bimbi mi dispiace no, sono un’ottima mamma mi dedico a loro e niente tolgo
Anzi x adesso sono migliore come mamma, serena e non sempre con occhi rossi isterica 

certo mio marito sapesse mi butterebbe fuori casa


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> Scusate è partito l'invio
> dicevo non sono ancora così dipendente, per dire in vacanza mi ero imposta non sentirlo enon l'ho sentito (si ci ho pensato)
> lui mi ha cercata, dicendo che non riusciva a non chiamarmi, anche con moglie vicino
> Ma questo non toglie che io sia coinvolta, che con lui mi sia spinta oltre, che l’abbia forse corteggiato anche io
> ...


Coraggio Rossi
Spero che ti sia d aiuto la psicoterapia.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eeeehhh cara Quintina. Con la consapevolezza di adesso quante cose non rifarei della mia vita! Troppo facile così. *Ma la consapevolezza nasce proprio dal percorso*.
> 
> Buscopann


Busco manco per niente...

e' un tipico discorso da sfigati, l'intelligenza ti permette di risolvere senza ATTUARLI casi del genere e non l'istinto...

altrimenti per parallelo, ogni volta che volessi dimostrare le equazioni sulla forza di gravita' e se arrivassi giu' prima o dopo una mela, te dovresti butta' giu' dalla torre di Pisa...



dicesi paraculismo...

ossia lo sfruttare le esperienze altrui e progredire INTELLIGENTEMENTE e non istintivamente...

abbasso "l'empirismo del cazzo"...:rotfl:, abbiamo un cervello? ed allora usiamolo...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Settembre 2011)

*Primo e ultimo avviso*



Eleanor ha detto:


> (vedi titolo)


Stai toccando un tasto che qui non funziona più. Il tuoi suggerimenti subliminari puoi fare altrove, come indicato qui, nel regolamento:

http://www.tradimento.net/regolamento/index.htm?Regolamentodelforum.html



> Il forum di Tradimento.net è stato ripetutamente soggetto di studio da riparti delle varie facoltà nazionali e internazionali e di singoli esponenti sia privati che laureati di Sociologia, Psicologia e Psichiatria, allo scopo di studiare, analizzare e provocare reazioni di singoli utenti, piccoli gruppi e l'intera comunità.
> 
> 
> Le varie attività, consultabili nel Mausoleo dai soli utenti registrati,  hanno portato a disordini di vario genere, sicuramente interessanti  agli studiosi, ma molto meno ai coinvolti e ignari partecipanti del  forum. Lo Staff ha confinato il fenomeno, tutt'ora in corso, ma molto  meno evidente. Riteniamo che questa attività sia illecita, in quanto dannosa non solo alla comunità, ma anche ai singoli utenti e visitatori.
> ...


Se continui a rompere, non temo di passare alla denuncia, perché quello che stai facendo è manipolazione delle masse con mezzi che non sono permessi, né da me né dalla Legge.

Se vuoi la guerra, l'avrai.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eeeehhh cara Quintina. Con la consapevolezza di adesso quante cose non rifarei della mia vita! Troppo facile così. Ma la consapevolezza nasce proprio dal percorso.
> 
> Buscopann


il discorso è diverso .
quintina dice "magari avessi avuto più buon senso per fermarmi a riflettere ....non l'ho avuto lo consiglio a te".
è lo stesso argomento del quale parlavo con tuba giorni fa:
non è che per imparare che il marmo è duro debba necessariamente sbatterci ripetutamente la testa.
rossi deve prendere la sua vita in mano ma sempre tenendo conto della sua situazione , dei figli e del futuro


----------



## Evviva (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> i
> rossi deve prendere la sua vita in mano ma sempre tenendo conto della sua situazione , dei figli e del futuro


Infatti deve fare una scelta, la deve fare per Lei e per i figli. I partner vengono dopo.


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Stai toccando un tasto che qui non funziona più. Il tuoi suggerimenti subliminari puoi fare altrove, come indicato qui, nel regolamento:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/regolamento/index.htm?Regolamentodelforum.html
> 
> ...


Ti spiace evidenziare in che momento ho infranto il regolamento?
Suggerimenti sublinari ? Manipolazione delle masse?
COSA DICI?????


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

admin , confesso...io una volta ti ho fatto una pernacchia dietro ...non è che mi denunci 







toma toma cacchiacacchia mi metto pure l'elmetto mimetico:mili:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> admin , confesso...io una volta ti ho fatto una pernacchia dietro ...non è che mi denunci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> Scusate è partito l'invio
> dicevo non sono ancora così dipendente, per dire in vacanza mi ero imposta non sentirlo enon l'ho sentito (si ci ho pensato)
> lui mi ha cercata, dicendo che non riusciva a non chiamarmi, anche con moglie vicino
> Ma questo non toglie che io sia coinvolta, che con lui mi sia spinta oltre, che l’abbia forse corteggiato anche io
> ...




Mi fa impressione vedere come dici le stesse identiche cose che dicevo io......


In bocca al lupo, Rossi


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

La verità purtroppo è che voglio bene amio marito am ho molta rabbia xcome ha trascurato tutto
Ma rabbia anche perché non ho visto da subito il suo caratere
Mi sono abbagliata dalla sua ammetto bellezza, capacità, è un uiomo brillante molto capace sul lavoro, sicuro di sé
Ma poche amicizie, mal coltivate, scarne, e già prima dei bimbi a pensarci qualche avvisaglia c’era, ricordo una settimana in sicilia in cui non era interessato ame
Mi vedevo brutta indesiderabile 
Non so
L’idea di non vedere più l’altro non sentirlo cancellarlo dalla mia vita ora non riesco
È ossigeno


----------



## ROSSI (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi fa impressione vedere come dici le stesse identiche cose che dicevo io......
> 
> 
> In bocca al lupo, Rossi


si eh?

non so..solo che adesso, che con mio marito va male, come posso lasciar perdere uno che mi da così tanto, che mi piace

non ricordo come hai fatto tu con quello di londra
se ti va ri-dimmelo
perchè lo so che vado dentro un buco nero ma adesso vedo solo luce

con questa persona c'era una bella amicizia ma forse già mascheravamo

spero trovare forza ma so che lasciarlo ci starebbe male e mi fa male fargli del male, credimi, non posso pensarlo

malata vero?

lui con me è di una dolcezza disarmante


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> si eh?
> 
> non so..solo che adesso, che con mio marito va male, come posso lasciar perdere uno che mi da così tanto, che mi piace
> 
> ...


è inutile dirti altro, tanto sei in una fase in cui vuoi dare retta solo al tuo istinto

adesso è tutto bello, e non riesci a pensare di rinunciare a lui

poi arriveranno i problemi, poi arriveranno i sensi di colpa (credimi, anche nei confronti dei tuoi figli, anche se ora ti sembra di essere una madre perfetta)

l'unica cosa che ti posso dire è di stare attenta e di non farti beccare mai

poi le cose si evolveranno da sole e allora forse non vedrai più solo la luce, perché comunque vada a finire qualcuno finirà per soffrire


----------



## Eliade (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> poi arriveranno i problemi, poi arriveranno i sensi di colpa (*credimi, anche nei confronti dei tuoi figli, anche se ora ti sembra di essere una madre perfetta*)


Magari perché con i figli si dovrebbe essere naturalmente sereni e non perché si ha l'amante?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Magari perché con i figli si dovrebbe essere naturalmente sereni e non perché si ha l'amante?


Anche per quello.

Ma anche perché comunque, per quanto si stia attenti a non essere beccati, si rischia di stravolgere completamente le loro esistenze, si rischia di farli soffrire. Il rischio c'è, è inutile negarlo. E poi perché comunque sia, se mentre li aiuti a fare i compiti pensi a un altro, sottrai loro delle energie mentali e delle attenzioni che invece dovrebbero essere solo per loro


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Magari perché con i figli si dovrebbe essere naturalmente sereni e non perché si ha l'amante?


Potra' sempre consigliargli questa terapia visto che' e valida e scoraggiarli nell'uso futuro dei vari Prozac...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> admin , confesso...io una volta ti ho fatto una pernacchia dietro ...non è che mi denunci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono di animo pacifico, ma non permetto che mi si prenda per il culo. Eleanor lo ha fatto, fingendosi ingenua quando le conviene e invece sta giocando con soprattutto me, in ricordo ai tempi vecchi, dove lo poteva fare indisturbatamente, sia perché non avevo la conoscenza, sia perché non ero attento.

Ora invece tengo il forum sotto stretto controllo, più ferreo che qualcuno possa immaginare. Ben sapendo che l'apertura delle discussioni agli ospiti avrebbe portato problemi, mi sono premunito, soprattutto ad accogliere gli utenti naufragati, che fra polemiche varie avrebbero tentato a distruggere il forum.

Assieme ad Eleanor sono rientrati anche altri utenti di vecchia data, ben conosciuti. Alcuni hanno imparato la lezione, altri no. Quelli che non hanno imparato, ora dovranno affrontare un degno avversario. Grazie a loro ho imparato la solfa e la so individuare immediatamente. Non lascerò che si innestino un altra volta, li becco al primo tentativo.

Ovviamente questo li imbestialisce senza ritegno, come ero imbestialito da dodicenne, quando mia madre mi prese alla mano e mi portava con sé come se avessi avuto molto meno. Alla domanda del perché (fra violente manifestazioni di rabbia) mi diceva: "ti ho preso alla mano perché hai dimostrato di non poter affrontare la situazione in modo diverso".

Non potendo prendere gli utenti in questione alla mano e costringerli a guardare me e la comunità nella luce come la vediamo noi, devo utilizzare le chiavi del forum per chiudere la porta in faccia. Perché il passato insegna che quello lo notano.


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Buscopann
> 
> io ce l'ho adesso questa grande reputazione... quando arrivai qui anch'io dicevo le stesse cose di Rossi. Mio marito è uno stakanovista, un workaholic, uno che pensa(va) solo alla carriera... Anch'io ero sempre sola con i bambini. Mio marito finisce di lavorare alle 23.30 la sera, arriva a casa alle 24. Lavora il sabato e anche la domenica. Anch'io mi sentivo una merda di donna, allora. Avevo una bambina di 2 anni e uno di 7. Non ho parenti (nella nostra città), né altri aiuti. Lavoro anch'io. Ero arrivata al punto di piangere tutte le mattine nella doccia. La storia extraconiugale mi ha risvegliata in certo senso. Ma la forza psico-fisica che ti dà una storia extraconiugale dura il tempo che deve durare. Forse uscirà fuori più forte: ANCH'IO MI SENTO MOLTO PIU' FORTE ADESSO, ma il prezzo che ho pagato non è stato una cosa da niente. E soprattutto, mi è andata bene, perché è finita bene. Ma magari poteva anche finire male.


Quello che dici è giustissimo, Quintina, e sono felice che per te le cose si siano risolte bene.

Ma io sono convinta che certe consapevolezze abbiano bisogno di tempo. E che, a volte, per quanto sia doloroso, è necessario passare attraverso un'esperienza e viverla nella sua completezza per poi archiviarla e trarne insegnamento.

Mio marito ha vissuto anni di esperienze malate, sempre in cerca di qualcos'altro, perdendosi gli anni più belli del nostro matrimonio e della sua paternità, senza godere e apprezzare ciò che aveva. Ora è una persona nuova, finalmente, dopo anni, lo vedo felice, appagato, soddisfatto e, per la prima volta, davvero innamorato di me e dei suoi figli. Ma sono sicura che non sarebbe l'uomo che è oggi senza quella parte tormentata della sua vita.

Questo per dirti che per me, a volte, bisogna percorrere la nostra strada fino in fondo e capire dove ci porta, purtroppo.


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eeeehhh cara Quintina. Con la consapevolezza di adesso quante cose non rifarei della mia vita! Troppo facile così. Ma la consapevolezza nasce proprio dal percorso.
> 
> Buscopann


Buscopann... tu hai la capacità di esprimere benissimo le cose che penso anch'io... vorrei approvarti continuamente, ma non posso! Volevo solo dirtelo


----------



## Buscopann (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono d'accordissimo sull'agire *sempre*.magari sul come ho qualche perplessità


Ci sono varie soluzioni allo stesso problema. Nessuno di noi può conoscere quella giusta per Rossi. Personalmente ritengo che se lei lasciasse perdere questa cosa che le è capitata resterà ancorata ad una situazione che non ha via di uscita. 
Lei ha bisogno di queste emozioni e di queste esperienza perché, in un modo o nell'altro e comunque andrà a finire, nel suo caso è come il classico schiaffo in piena faccia che ti risveglia da una narcolessi. Probabilmente ci sono altre vie di uscita, ma nulla mi toglie dalla testa che forse lei ha proprio bisogno di questo percorso, che per molti versi è simile a quello di Quintina e di molte altre utenti qui dentro. Un percorso che le ha rese più forti e più consapevoli di quello che invece erano prima

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (8 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Buscopann... tu hai la capacità di esprimere benissimo le cose che penso anch'io... vorrei approvarti continuamente, ma non posso! Volevo solo dirtelo


Potrebbe sembrare la classica replica di circostanza, ma ti assicuro che non è così. La cosa è reciproca 

Buscopann


----------



## melania (8 Settembre 2011)

Ciao Rossi,
io sono dall'altra parte ...sono stata tradita. Però ti capisco. Come te, anch'io ho avuto un periodo lunghissimo in cui con mio marito parlavo a stento, solo per le necessità. Ci soffrivo e soffriva anche lui. In quel periodo pensavo che mi trascurasse così tanto che si sarebbe meritato che mi trovassi un'amante. Evidentemente, ho scoperto dopo, pensava anche lui lo stesso, l'unica differenza è che lui poi, l'ha fatto davvero.
Ora noi, che ci conosciamo da tanti anni ormai stiamo vivendo una fase nuova della nostra vita e del nostro rapporto. 
Tu dirai, ok..ma che mi vuoi dire?
Ecco, voglio dirti che tu stai vivendo con quest'uomo, in questo momento qualcosa di falsato..completamente avulso dalla realtà. Devi chiederti se fossi stata una donna libera, senza i problemi che stai affrontando oggi, ti saresti innamorata del tuo amante?
Lo vedresti dolce, premuroso come lo vedi ora?
Vedi Rossi, vedersi così di nascosto, mandarsi messaggini complici fa sembrare tutto bello e rosa. Prova a pensare a quest'uomo, quando torna stanco dal lavoro e si butta sul letto senza nemmeno parlarti, può accadere sai?
Comunque, te l'hanno già detto, stai molto attenta.Te lo ha spiegato bene Quintina, poi si affoga in un mare di merda. 
E questo vale secondo me, sia se riesci a non essere scoperta, sia se ci riesci.
Auguri.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci sono varie soluzioni allo stesso problema. Nessuno di noi può conoscere quella giusta per Rossi. Personalmente ritengo che se lei lasciasse perdere questa cosa che le è capitata resterà ancorata ad una situazione che non ha via di uscita.
> Lei ha bisogno di queste emozioni e di queste esperienza perché, in un modo o nell'altro e comunque andrà a finire, nel suo caso è come il classico schiaffo in piena faccia che ti risveglia da una narcolessi. Probabilmente ci sono altre vie di uscita, ma nulla mi toglie dalla testa che forse lei ha proprio bisogno di questo percorso, che per molti versi è simile a quello di Quintina e di molte altre utenti qui dentro. Un percorso che le ha rese più forti e più consapevoli di quello che invece erano prima
> 
> Buscopann


Le traditrici che vedo qua che si sono rese diciamo piu' forti, sono solo quelle che hanno avuto il culo di non essere state scoperte fino alla conclusione della tempesta ormonale o che hanno pareggiato i conti.......

le altre mi sembrano ancora molto cannette al vento...e lo trovo pure normale...


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Busco manco per niente...
> 
> e' un tipico discorso da sfigati, l'intelligenza ti permette di risolvere senza ATTUARLI casi del genere e non l'istinto...
> 
> ...


Secondo il tuo ragionamento, visto che abbiamo un cervello, dovremmo usarlo scegliendo di vivere meno esperienze possibili?

La nostra personalità, il nostro carattere, le nostre idee, attitudini, sogni e paure, derivano in parte da una predisposizione genetica ma, soprattutto, dalle esperienze che viviamo.

Un bambino perfettamente intelligente che però non possa muoversi, esplorare e fare esperienze 'empiriche', è probabile che manifesti, nella sua crescita, deficit cognitivi.

Non svalutare l'esperienza umana.

L'essere umano impara e apprende soprattutto VIVENDO e non solo pensando. Certo, ci si aspetta che un essere umano non smetta di ragionare, mentre vive. Ma qualunque esperienza, se non la si stigmatizza a priori, può arricchire il nostro bagaglio umano.


----------



## Niko74 (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Le traditrici che vedo qua che si sono rese diciamo piu' forti, sono solo quelle che hanno avuto il culo di non essere state scoperte fino alla conclusione della tempesta ormonale o che hanno pareggiato i conti.......
> 
> le altre mi sembrano ancora molto cannette al vento...e lo trovo pure normale...


Come non quotarti?


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Secondo il tuo ragionamento, visto che abbiamo un cervello, dovremmo usarlo scegliendo di vivere meno esperienze possibili?
> 
> La nostra personalità, il nostro carattere, le nostre idee, attitudini, sogni e paure, derivano in parte da una predisposizione genetica ma, soprattutto, dalle esperienze che viviamo.
> 
> ...


molto vero ma ci sono esperienze che si possono evitare tramite buon senso o con l'ausilio di quelle degli altri.
come insegni ad un bambino a non  bruciarsi con il fuoco?puoi fargli sentire il calore ma non gli metterai il dito nella fiamma .
non concordo sul "qualunque".a meno che non si parli a posteriori sì....come già detto in precedenza si tratta di fare necessità virtù costruttivamente
ma è diverso


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Secondo il tuo ragionamento, visto che abbiamo un cervello, dovremmo usarlo scegliendo di vivere meno esperienze possibili?
> 
> La nostra personalità, il nostro carattere, le nostre idee, attitudini, sogni e paure, derivano in parte da una predisposizione genetica ma, soprattutto, dalle esperienze che viviamo.
> 
> ...


Sole, le tue esperienze vaginali sei pregata di esperirtele a stato civile diverso...

ne' piu' e ne' meno come fanno gli esseri senzienti e normo dotati...

scoprire la voglia irrefrenabile ed insaziabile di cazzo e di figa "dopo"...ben dopo, vuol dire, secondo il tuo esempio, essere stati bambini, (se sono sopravvissuti) che hanno sviluppato molti deficit...anche neuronali..visto che so' cresciuti con il mito dell'infilare precocemente tutto nei pertugi, comprese le dita nelle prese di corrente...

e' esperienza no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto vero ma ci sono esperienze che si possono evitare tramite buon senso o con l'ausilio di quelle degli altri.
> come insegni ad un bambino a non  bruciarsi con il fuoco?puoi fargli sentire il calore ma non gli metterai il dito nella fiamma .
> non concordo sul "qualunque".a meno che non si parli a posteriori sì....come già detto in precedenza si tratta di fare necessità virtù costruttivamente
> ma è diverso


Sole, me sa che ha necessita' di provare "empiricamente" a rubare nella ditta in cui lavora, per scoprire il licenziamento a calci in culo e relativa condanna penale...



e' incredibile come per ridurre le proprie dissonanze cognitive si arrivi a sparare tali minchiate pur di tentare di giustificare la qualunque e peggio cosa...


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sole, le tue esperienze vaginali sei pregata di esperirtele a stato civile diverso...
> 
> ne' piu' e ne' meno come fanno gli esseri senzienti e normo dotati...
> 
> ...


Noto sempre con un certo stupore che tu tendi ad abbassare (un po' morbosamente, direi) qualunque esperienza di tradimento ad un piano puramente 'genitale', usando toni abbastanza triviali che non mi appartengono e ai quali preferisco non replicare.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Noto sempre con un certo stupore che tu tendi ad abbassare (un po' morbosamente, direi) qualunque esperienza di tradimento ad un piano puramente 'genitale', usando toni abbastanza triviali che non mi appartengono e ai quali preferisco non replicare.


Ma semplicemente perche' tendi (tendete) ad imbellettare la merda con profumi e fiocchetti vari...

sempre merda e'....

e fino a che non l'ammetterete, hai voja a spacciarla pe' Nutella...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sole, me sa che ha necessita' di provare "empiricamente" a rubare nella ditta in cui lavora, per scoprire il licenziamento a calci in culo e relativa condanna penale...
> 
> 
> 
> e' incredibile come per ridurre le proprie dissonanze cognitive si arrivi a sparare tali minchiate pur di tentare di giustificare la qualunque e peggio cosa...


sole esprime la sua opinione sempre con garbo e serenità; non capisco perché tu debba sempre rovinare le tue esternazioni con questi toni


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sole esprime la sua opinione sempre con garbo e serenità; non capisco perché tu debba sempre rovinare le tue esternazioni con questi toni


Ma che cazzo c'entra mo' il garbo e la serenita' se i concetti che passano so' urticanti uguaglio?

e non e' solo Sole che li veicola, ci sono altre sòle...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

Stermi ma chi è la tipa del tuo avatar?


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'entra mo' il garbo e la serenita' se i concetti che passano so' urticanti uguaglio?
> 
> e non e' solo Sole che li veicola, ci sono altre sòle...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


SU Su su ... cerca di essere piu' garbato  ... non essere un primitivo :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto vero ma ci sono esperienze che si possono evitare tramite buon senso o con l'ausilio di quelle degli altri.


Sì. Certo. Ci sono però esperienze più intense e coinvolgenti delle altre nelle quali, purtroppo, ci si immerge con piacere, proprio perchè, magari, si è particolarmente insoddisfatti e vulnerabili.

Poi il tradimento, per quanto sia un'esperienza sempre dolorosa e sconsigliabile, è comunque un'esperienza umana. Difficile comprendere pienamente le implicazioni, le sfumature o le conseguenze di un'esperienza così pregnante solo per 'sentito dire', proprio perchè ogni essere umano è a sè.
Voglio dire, il fuoco è sempre il fuoco e brucia per tutti allo stesso modo. Un amante è una persona unica e irripetibile, così come il tipo di relazione che si stabilisce con lui. Come 'fidarsi' del buon senso o dei consigli altrui in presenza di variabili tanto sfuggenti?


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Stermi ma chi è la tipa del tuo avatar?


un premio Nobel...anzi igNobel...

(boh?)


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SU Su su ... cerca di essere piu' garbato  ... non essere un primitivo :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


se, de Manduria...

Ps: che c'avevi er tom tom scassato?


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Certo. Ci sono però esperienze più intense e coinvolgenti delle altre nelle quali, purtroppo, ci si immerge con piacere, proprio perchè, magari, si è particolarmente insoddisfatti e vulnerabili.
> 
> *Poi il tradimento, per quanto sia un'esperienza sempre dolorosa e sconsigliabile, è comunque un'esperienza umana. Difficile comprendere pienamente le implicazioni, le sfumature o le conseguenze di un'esperienza così pregnante solo per 'sentito dire', proprio perchè ogni essere umano è a sè.*Voglio dire, il fuoco è sempre il fuoco e brucia per tutti allo stesso modo. Un amante è una persona unica e irripetibile, così come il tipo di relazione che si stabilisce con lui. Come 'fidarsi' del buon senso o dei consigli altrui in presenza di variabili tanto sfuggenti?


ma se vuoi dire che è un'esperienza umana e comprensibile mi trovi d'accordo sicuramente ...non riesco a condividere il fatto che occorra arrivarci sempre per capirne il pericolo , la sofferenza che ne deriva etc....


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se, de Manduria...
> 
> Ps: che c'avevi er *tom tom* scassato?


Funziona benissimo, tu lo sai usare/suonare?


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Certo. Ci sono però esperienze più intense e coinvolgenti delle altre nelle quali, purtroppo, ci si immerge con piacere, proprio perchè, magari, si è particolarmente insoddisfatti e vulnerabili.
> 
> Poi il tradimento, per quanto sia un'esperienza sempre dolorosa e sconsigliabile, è comunque un'esperienza umana. Difficile comprendere pienamente le implicazioni, le sfumature o le conseguenze di un'esperienza così pregnante solo per 'sentito dire', proprio perchè ogni essere umano è a sè.
> Voglio dire, il fuoco è sempre il fuoco e brucia per tutti allo stesso modo. Un amante è una persona unica e irripetibile, così come il tipo di relazione che si stabilisce con lui. Come 'fidarsi' del buon senso o dei consigli altrui in presenza di variabili tanto sfuggenti?


Sara', ma qua se so' lette tonnellate de storielle fotocopia...

ed annamo de Nutella...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Certo. Ci sono però esperienze più intense e coinvolgenti delle altre nelle quali, purtroppo, ci si immerge con piacere, proprio perchè, magari, si è particolarmente insoddisfatti e vulnerabili.
> 
> Poi il tradimento, per quanto sia un'esperienza sempre dolorosa e sconsigliabile, è comunque un'esperienza umana. Difficile comprendere pienamente le implicazioni, le sfumature o le conseguenze di un'esperienza così pregnante solo per 'sentito dire', proprio perchè ogni essere umano è a sè.
> Voglio dire, il fuoco è sempre il fuoco e brucia per tutti allo stesso modo. Un amante è una persona unica e irripetibile, così come il tipo di relazione che si stabilisce con lui. Come 'fidarsi' del buon senso o dei consigli altrui in presenza di variabili tanto sfuggenti?



Hai ragione Sole.

Però come mai leggo tante storie che, a parte alcune variabili, sembrano la fotocopia della mia? Soprattutto le frasi che dicono i traditori sono identiche a quelle che dicevo io.

Quando sono arrivata qui mi infastidivo quando qualcuno mi diceva questa cosa... eppure adesso succede a me.

Credo fermamente che quando ti innamori del tuo amante in un momento di stallo del tuo matrimonio (e guarda poi a quanti succede verso i 40!), non hai più la capacità di vedere le cose chiaramente, come invece le vedono gli altri da fuori. Non conosco nessuno qui dentro che possa dire che è finito tutto bene, che davvero il principe azzurro era il principe azzurro. Sono tutti così dolci e sensibili all'inizio, io mi commuovevo per i suoi gesti, i suoi pensieri, le sue parole....... eppure.....


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se vuoi dire che è un'esperienza umana e comprensibile mi trovi d'accordo sicuramente ...non riesco a condividere il fatto che occorra arrivarci sempre per capirne il pericolo , la sofferenza che ne deriva etc....


A me pare lo stesso discorso del ciucciarsi gravidanze non volute oggi, nel terzo millennio e non ai tempi dell'eta' della pietra....


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se vuoi dire che è un'esperienza umana e comprensibile mi trovi d'accordo sicuramente ...*non riesco a condividere il fatto che occorra arrivarci sempre per capirne il pericolo* , la sofferenza che ne deriva etc....


Mi ricordo di una giornalista che fece una indagine sulla prostituzione molto criticata ... mica si mise a fare di fatto la prostituta per capire ed indagare 

qui c'e' l'articolo:
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...prostituta_per_una_notte_co_0_010121856.shtml


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se vuoi dire che è un'esperienza umana e comprensibile mi trovi d'accordo sicuramente ...non riesco a condividere il fatto che occorra arrivarci sempre per capirne il pericolo , la sofferenza che ne deriva etc....


No, io non dico che bisogna arrivarci sempre! Dico che quando uno ci arriva, probabilmente per debolezza, insoddisfazione o magari anche solo per egoismo, non si rende conto che la sua storia è la fotocopia di tante altre... non si è lucidi, non si vede con chiarezza.

Per me ha detto bene Buscopann... Rossi ora potrebbe mollare tutto prima che la storia degeneri. Ma cambierebbe qualcosa in lei? E' in grado di analizzarsi in modo compiuto e obiettivo per risolvere i nodi della sua vita matrimoniale? E' brutto a dirsi, ma a volte si ha bisogno di sbatterci la faccia. E se si riesce ad andare oltre al dolore, forse anche un tradimento può chiarirci le idee sulle nostre priorità. Non SOLO un tradimento, ma ANCHE un tradimento.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> No, io non dico che bisogna arrivarci sempre! Dico che quando uno ci arriva, probabilmente per debolezza, insoddisfazione o magari anche solo per egoismo, non si rende conto che la sua storia è la fotocopia di tante altre... non si è lucidi, non si vede con chiarezza.
> 
> Per me ha detto bene Buscopann... Rossi ora potrebbe mollare tutto prima che la storia degeneri. *Ma cambierebbe qualcosa in lei*? E' in grado di analizzarsi in modo compiuto e obiettivo per risolvere i nodi della sua vita matrimoniale? E' brutto a dirsi, ma a volte si ha bisogno di sbatterci la faccia. E se si riesce ad andare oltre al dolore, forse anche un tradimento può chiarirci le idee sulle nostre priorità. Non SOLO un tradimento, ma ANCHE un tradimento.


ma caspita 3 figli t'impediscono di ragionare seguendo semplici impulsi.secondo me
può essere che sia una di quelle donne troppo madri , poco donne come spesso disprezza il conte.
ma la penso così


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> No, io non dico che bisogna arrivarci sempre! Dico che quando uno ci arriva, probabilmente per debolezza, insoddisfazione o magari anche solo per egoismo, non si rende conto che la sua storia è la fotocopia di tante altre... non si è lucidi, non si vede con chiarezza.
> 
> Per me ha detto bene Buscopann... Rossi ora potrebbe mollare tutto prima che la storia degeneri. Ma cambierebbe qualcosa in lei? E' in grado di analizzarsi in modo compiuto e obiettivo per risolvere i nodi della sua vita matrimoniale? E' brutto a dirsi, ma a volte si ha bisogno di sbatterci la faccia. E se si riesce ad andare oltre al dolore, forse anche un tradimento può chiarirci le idee sulle nostre priorità. Non SOLO un tradimento, ma ANCHE un tradimento.


Bene, siamo puntuali....

anche stavolta e' arrivata la retromarcia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pero' te sei scordata l'altro vostro cavallo de battaglia, e cioe' che solo trombando con l'amante, una se sente viva a differenza degli altri cadaveri...

ed e' I R R I N U N C I A B I L E !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma caspita 3 figli t'impediscono di ragionare seguendo semplici impulsi.secondo me
> può essere *che sia una di quelle donne troppo madri *, poco donne come spesso disprezza il conte.
> ma la penso così


Per me non si è mai troppo madri.


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Bene, siamo puntuali....
> 
> anche stavolta e' arrivata la retromarcia...
> 
> ...


Ma di che retromarci parli?

Guarda che discutere in modo civile senza insultarsi e svalutarsi a vicenda dovrebbe servire proprio a questo. A venirsi incontro, a capire meglio i rispettivi punti di vista... ma che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma di che retromarci parli?
> 
> Guarda che discutere in modo civile senza insultarsi e svalutarsi a vicenda dovrebbe servire proprio a questo. A venirsi incontro, a capire meglio i rispettivi punti di vista... ma che te lo dico a fare.


Si ma così poi che cavolo di Jihad sarebbe ?


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma di che retromarci parli?
> 
> Guarda che discutere in modo civile senza insultarsi e svalutarsi a vicenda dovrebbe servire proprio a questo. A venirsi incontro, a capire meglio i rispettivi punti di vista... ma che te lo dico a fare.


Mi riferisco alla tua linea di pensiero....

all'inizio affermi robe diciamo pesantucce, poi in corso d'opera le edulcori...le annacqui...

ennunsefa'...


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

ma poi ....l'admin mi denuncia o no per la pernacchia, non l'ho mica capito.
ormai gira sempre in trench con la lente in mano.ops
si scherza:santarellina::fischio:


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mi riferisco alla tua linea di pensiero....
> 
> all'inizio affermi *robe diciamo pesantucce*, poi in corso d'opera le edulcori...le annacqui...
> 
> ennunsefa'...


Robe pesantucce io? Ma scherzi? Sei tu che non capisci quando scrivo Stermi. Perchè hai dei pregiudizi. Perchè pensi che io difenda chi tradisce perchè ho tradito. Invece non sai quanto sei lontano dalla verità. Non sai quanta fatica mi costi mettermi nei panni di un traditore e quante cose mi offendano, a volte. Ma sono fatta così. Io non liquido una cosa perchè non mi piace. Tendo sempre, nelle esperienze e nelle persone, a vedere i lati positivi. E' il mio carattere. Anche in te vedo cose positive: a volte, ad esempio, mi fai ridere e odi Berlusconi. Cosa devo fare? Sono fatta così. Se non ti piace quello che dico o non lo capisci non leggermi più, non mi offendo sai.


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mi riferisco alla tua linea di pensiero....
> 
> all'inizio affermi robe diciamo pesantucce, poi in corso d'opera le edulcori...le annacqui...
> 
> ennunsefa'...



[video=youtube;7Qut-Fvzezc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qut-Fvzezc&feature=related[/video]


​


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Robe pesantucce io? Ma scherzi? Sei tu che non capisci quando scrivo Stermi. Perchè hai dei pregiudizi. Perchè pensi che io difenda chi tradisce perchè ho tradito. Invece non sai quanto sei lontano dalla verità. Non sai quanta fatica mi costi mettermi nei panni di un traditore e quante cose mi offendano, a volte. Ma sono fatta così. Io non liquido una cosa perchè non mi piace. Tendo sempre, nelle esperienze e nelle persone, a vedere i lati positivi. E' il mio carattere. Anche in te vedo cose positive: a volte, ad esempio, mi fai ridere e odi Berlusconi. Cosa devo fare? Sono fatta così. Se non ti piace quello che dico o non lo capisci non leggermi più, non mi offendo sai.


Ma quali pre-giudizi, piuttosto i giudizi mi si sono formati leggendovi, perche' specialmente te, un conto e' leggerti "spot" a tread singolo, un altro e' concatenandoli, percio' ti dico che nel corso delle discussioni attui sempre le retromarce...

non e' questione di piacere o non piacere o che nun c'arivo....


----------



## Sole (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quali pre-giudizi, piuttosto i giudizi mi si sono formati leggendovi, perche' specialmente te, un conto e' leggerti "spot" a tread singolo, un altro e' concatenandoli, percio' ti dico che nel corso delle discussioni attui sempre le retromarce...
> 
> non e' questione di piacere o non piacere o che nun c'arivo....


Vabbè, hai ragione tu.

Ma non hai qualche altra traditrice a cui fare la radiografia dei post oggi?


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, hai ragione tu.
> 
> Ma non hai qualche altra traditrice a cui fare la radiografia dei post oggi?


Ennuntenkazza'....

manco t'avessi messo er ticckkett...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi ....l'admin mi denuncia o no per la pernacchia, non l'ho mica capito.
> *ormai gira sempre in trench *con la lente in mano.ops
> si scherza:santarellina::fischio:




... mo ho capito il blog :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ennuntenkazza'....
> 
> manco t'avessi messo er ticckkett...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


brontolo ma come fai pigiare sempre esattamente 3 volte per 3 faccine che ridono ogni santo post che partorisci?
son domande che mi attanagliano


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> brontolo ma come fai pigiare sempre esattamente 3 volte per 3 faccine che ridono ogni santo post che partorisci?
> son domande che mi attanagliano


E tu come fai a porti queste domande del cazzo?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E tu come fai a porti queste domande del cazzo?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non è adorabile?:singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sole, le tue esperienze vaginali sei pregata di esperirtele a stato civile diverso...
> 
> ne' piu' e ne' meno come fanno gli esseri senzienti e normo dotati...
> 
> ...


Molti matrimoni finiscono perché alcune donne scoprono che oltre ai rapporti sessuali di 5 minuti durante i quali lui viene e finisce tutto, c'è tutto un altro mondo di cui possono godere. E non lo scoprono perché gliel'hanno detto o lo hanno letto. Lo scoprono perché prima o poi arriva qualcuno che glielo fa vivere.
Succede in quelle donne che si sposano magari molto giovani col primo e unico uomo della loro vita. Senza queste esperienze extra-coniugali, la loro vita non potrebbe mai avere una svolta.
Condannare sempre e comunque un comportamento come il tradimento evidenzia una chiusura mentale che non aiuta proprio per niente a capire il mondo che ci circonda. Mi sembri un po' come quegli sterili pacifisti secondo i quali non si deve fare mai fare la guerra. Premesso che la guerra è una merda, in modo particolare per chi la vive e per chi ci muore, ci sono guerre che non si poteva fare a meno di fare per risolvere certi problemi (ad esempio il nazi-fascismo). 
La fedeltà fine a sè stessa è sterile quanto il pacifismo di questo genere. A volte non si risolve proprio nulla così. A volte bisogna far casino per far cambiare in meglio le cose

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Molti matrimoni finiscono perché alcune donne scoprono che oltre ai rapporti sessuali di 5 minuti durante i quali lui viene e finisce tutto, c'è tutto un altro mondo di cui possono godere. E non lo scoprono perché gliel'hanno detto o lo hanno letto. Lo scoprono perché prima o poi arriva qualcuno che glielo fa vivere.
> Succede in quelle donne che si sposano magari molto giovani col primo e unico uomo della loro vita. Senza queste esperienze extra-coniugali, la loro vita non potrebbe mai avere una svolta.
> Condannare sempre e comunque un comportamento come il tradimento evidenzia una chiusura mentale che non aiuta proprio per niente a capire il mondo che ci circonda. Mi sembri un po' come quegli sterili pacifisti secondo i quali non si deve fare mai fare la guerra. Premesso che la guerra è una merda, in modo particolare per chi la vive e per chi ci muore, ci sono guerre che non si poteva fare a meno di fare per risolvere certi problemi (ad esempio il nazi-fascismo).
> La fedeltà fine a sè stessa è sterile quanto il pacifismo di questo genere. A volte non si risolve proprio nulla così. A volte bisogna far casino per far cambiare in meglio le cose
> ...


E te pareva...

da un teorico dell'empirismo non ci si puo' aspettare altro che l'apoteosi dell'edonismo...



Busco te l'ho gia' detto tante volte, il deboscio attuale e' partito nell'80, appunto con l'edonismo sdoganato da Reagan e che ha attecchito e dilagato nelle menti semplici...

te all'epoca che avevi oltre che i calzoncini corti ed il cestino dell'asilo?... e vieni a dire a me che non conosco la realta' che mi circonda???....

comunque ho bisogno di un tuo consiglio...da uomo di mondo...siccome da ragazzo non ho girato in lungo ed in largo il mondo, adesso ho il trip di farmi 1 anno in Australia e pazienza se mia moglie non ha intenzione di condividerlo....sfankulo tutti istes...

che dici faccio bene?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io ti capisco Rossi. Lo so anch'io che è sbagliato tradire ma quando non si è soddisfatti del rapporto di coppia si vede come dici tu un "new entry" come un regalo della vita. La tua situazione poi è diciamo più giustificata della mia perchè tu sei "la vittima" cioè tuo marito non ti tocca da due anni per è comprensibile che cerchi altri lidi. Io invece purtroppo sono la causa: non tocco mia moglie da oltre un anno perchè ho l'amante. Molti qui nel forum mi hanno cercato di far capire che fare le corna può essere in qualche modo "capibile" ma innamorarsi dell'amante no. Ed hanno ragione! Però...siamo umani, e può accadere. E di sicuro sono problemi dopo. Mah..io al posto tuo che farei? Vivrei la storia serenamente e darei tempo al tempo per vedere se dentro di me ci instaura un qualche tipo di sicurezza. In questo le donne sono sicuramente meglio degli uomini perchè le donne ad un certo punto arrivano ad un bivio e dicono "o di qua o di là". Invece noi uomini tendiamo a tenere i piedi in due casse diverse per comodo o per pigrizia o per codardia.


Pian con le bombe Meridio...
Al cuor non si comanda...
Io non ti ho mai biasimato perchè ti sei innamorato...
Quello che ti ho detto è che se ti innamori di una libertina, non puoi esserne geloso...
Sono persone che è impossibile avere tutti per sè...
Ho chiesto sai come fa, ad una mia amica che è come la tua amante...
Mi ha detto...Conte io sono come un'arancia...un spicchio a testa...
Le ho risposto...ah adorata pompelma, bergamottona tutta troia...
A lei piace vivere così e le sta bene così...
A me dà solo piacere di essere suo amico...
Se mi innamorassi di lei...so che non dovrei essere geloso...perchè lei non rinuncerà mai ai suoi amici...
E chi sarei io per imporglielo? 
Lei mi direbbe...e tu Conte rinunceresti mai ad una sola delle tue amiche?
Se tu mi fai scenate di gelosia mi costringi a stare lontana da te, a tenerti lontana la mia vita...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Massimo, lo sai che la mancanza di sesso può essere causa di divorzio con addebito di colpa?
> Non te lo dico per minacciarti sterilmente, ma per farti notare ancora una volta come, al di là del tradimento, stai trattando tua moglie in modo terrificante.
> Anche se lei è poco desiderosa, diciamo.
> Quello che non mi piace della tua storia è in effetti soprattutto questo. Tua moglie che se ne sta in un limbo e che non ha modo di migliorare la sua vita...
> ...


Ma ti sfugge o vi sfugge una cosa...
Ci sono molte persone che stanno benissimo senza sesso...
Mi hanno detto una rompitura di coglioni in meno...
Sesso? Va praticato...
Più ne fai più ti piace e lo pratichi...
Meno ne fai meno ne faresti...
In alcune donne provoca un invecchiamento precoce spaventoso...
Poi parliamone...anch'io rinuncerei volentieri al sesso se farlo con una donna fosse insoddisfacente per me...e ve lo dice uno che a furia di rifiuti s'era convinto di essere impotente...ve lo dice uno che si diceva...qua è meglio che provi con una escort...per vedere se cambiando corpo...rizza...
Ve lo dice uno che il minimo casin emotivo, la paura di venire rifiutato...crea la famosa ansia da prestazione...
IO ho fatto sesso nella mia vita forse tra 20 o 30 donne...ma le ho venerate tutte per una caratteristica che adoro in loro...tutte capaci di mettermi a mio agio e in confidenza...
Non sono certo un portatore di sacromembro...o uno che può sfoderare muscoli palestrati e un fisico invidiabile no?
Eppure sono riuscito nel mio piccolo a fare anch'io qualcosina.
Va in cerca tu...di una che ti fa sentire perfino in colpa per desiderarla...eh?
Ad un certo punto rinunci...fa malissimo dentro...credimi...
Poi non ne parliamo della paura del giudizio...sia etico, sia morale...
Ed eccomi lì tutto vergognoso alle prime esperienze...che cerco di fuggire per ogni dove...dai non se pole...siamo sposati...e lei...Ma conte svegliati bambino...chi se ne frega...vieni qui...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel mio caso sicuramente mai rifiutata ma poco desiderata si....
> Diciamo che lui è caduto nella routine prima di me o forse in un periodo  in cui invece io lo desideravo maggiormente quindi mi sono sentita messa più da parte.
> Non è una giustificazione, e sicuramente tradire non è la soluzione, ma continuo a pensare che a me, come persona, abbia fatto bene.


Un abbraccio...serpentoso...farfy...
So cosa si prova...
Poi ok...va ben io ho anche esagerato...
Ma mi dispiace eh?
Ma come si dice...aperta la stalla fuori i buoi...
Ce l'ho messa proprio tutta...ma tutta...e sempre sentirmi dentro sta roba che non le piace tanto il sesso perchè io sono scadente...
Insomma batte un cuore dentro di me...cazzo!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Questa cosa piace anche agli uomini sai? non si può sempre aspettare che sia l'uomo a cercarci! bisogna anche saperli stuzzicare per tenere viva la passione...


Un abbraccio anche a te...dolce Simy, dal davanzale prosperoso!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E te pareva...
> 
> da un teorico dell'empirismo non ci si puo' aspettare altro che l'apoteosi dell'edonismo...
> 
> ...


Il tuo problema è questo, forse,
Tu vedi un deboscio.
Mica è detto che per tutti sia così no?
Parliamo della realtà coppia?
Mai c'è stata tanta attenzione al fenomeno coppia, e alle sue implicazioni a 360 gradi, vedi anche tante storie qui dentro, in cui molte persone si sono trovate a misurarsi con la realtà dell'adulterio...
Forse molte persone si dicono...ma guarda ora se ne parla...di cose che un tempo facevano sentire chi le subiva o esperiva una solitudine pazzesca no?
In una coppia moderna, figurati se una moglie ti negherebbe l'esperienza di un anno in Australia...
Pensiamo a tante coppie di un tempo...
Famiglia di 250 bocche da sfamare al sud...e lui che parte e va a fare l'operaio al nord, dove c'è lavoro...
Pensa che bella vita di coppia...
Ah i bei tempi andati...

Un conto è che parliamo del matrimonio come dovrebbe essere a livello ideale, un conto è disquisire delle nostre esperienze personali alla luce di quanto abbiamo effettivamente vissuto.
No?

Altrimenti qual'è la mission del forum?
Secondo te, qual'è la mission del forum?


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il tuo problema è questo, forse,
> Tu vedi un deboscio.
> Mica è detto che per tutti sia così no?
> Parliamo della realtà coppia?
> ...


Se nel calderone che hai preparato, c'aggiungi anche qualche verza, delle carote, della trippa, un coniglio, tacchino  qualche gatto....:rotfl:..magari e' piu' utile....

sei uno spettacolo nel confondere ed equiparare i motivi di un tizio che va in Germania per sfamarsi e di uno che va altrove per farsi i cazzi propri...

parola sacrificio, questa sconosciuta...

ma na' via di mezzo e' chiedere troppo anziche' sentiri ubriachi dal progresso?

de che? se non si e' capaci di auto-gestirselo?...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se nel calderone che hai preparato, c'aggiungi anche qualche verza, delle carote, della trippa, un coniglio, tacchino  qualche gatto....:rotfl:..magari e' piu' utile....
> 
> sei uno spettacolo nel confondere ed equiparare i motivi di un tizio che va in Germania per sfamarsi e di uno che va altrove per farsi i cazzi propri...
> 
> ...


Ma che ne sai tu dei sacrifici che fanno o meno le persone?
Tu sai per esempio per che calvario sono passate una come sole, o una come quintina?
Senza avere fatto nulla di male per ricevere certi trattamenti?
Mi pare che oggigiorno, grazie ad un sacco di evoluzioni, molte persone godano di una libertà di espressione e di vita, impensabili fino a qualche decennio fa.
Tu ti fai portavoce di un'etica...che è solo la tua etica.
Stermì: la società e il mondo non funzionano così.
Semplifichi e riduci tutto...i fenomeni sono molto più complessi.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai tu dei sacrifici che fanno o meno le persone?
> Tu sai per esempio per che calvario sono passate una come sole, o una come quintina?
> Senza avere fatto nulla di male per ricevere certi trattamenti?
> Mi pare che oggigiorno, grazie ad un sacco di evoluzioni, molte persone godano di una libertà di espressione e di vita, impensabili fino a qualche decennio fa.
> ...


Sei te che semplifichi,  perche' e' piu' semplice risolvere il disagio che si puo' provare nella coppia,  andando a scopare in giro piuttosto che risolvere il problema con il partner e magari affrontare anche la separazione guadagnando anche in dignita'....

Idem nell'educare i figli....quanti sono disposti ormai a subirsi lo sbattimento delle proibizioni?...

un bel si' e nun ce scassano piu' la minchia...

e' lo smidollato che avanza, mica il progresso...

e se vedono benissimo i risultati...

:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sei te che semplifichi,  perche' e' piu' semplice risolvere il disagio che si puo' provare nella coppia,  andando a scopare in giro piuttosto che risolvere il problema con il partner e magari affrontare anche la separazione guadagnando anche in dignita'....
> 
> Idem nell'educare i figli....quanti sono disposti ormai a subirsi lo sbattimento delle proibizioni?...
> 
> ...


Cioè quali sono questi risultati?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè quali sono questi risultati?


bonanotte...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bonanotte...


Sai non mi piacciono molto quelli che parlano sempre e comunque di aria fritta...no?
E sai che i fenomeni sociali non avvengono in maniera meccanicistica...
Tu hai troppa paura di confrontarti con il mondo.
Dovresti ammettere con tuo sommo disdoro...che purtroppo esso, o per fortuna, non è come lo vorresti tu...
E pensa a come sono finiti storicamente e politicamente tutti quelli che hanno cercato di imporre la loro visione alle masse...
I risultati sono sempre stati quelli no?
Perfino i tuoi cugini Libici...non ci stanno dentro...ergo?
Buonanotte e prega sempre la tua buona stella...te lo dice il Conte: non esiste una donna fedele.
Tu libero di pensarlo però?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai non mi piacciono molto quelli che parlano sempre e comunque di aria fritta...no?
> E sai che i fenomeni sociali non avvengono in maniera meccanicistica...
> *Tu hai troppa paura di confrontarti con il mondo.*
> Dovresti ammettere con tuo sommo disdoro...che purtroppo esso, o per fortuna, non è come lo vorresti tu...
> ...


A me pare che sia piu' tu ad aver paura di confrontarti con chi mette in discussione la tua vita di merda....(vedasi il bordello precedente...:rotfl...

vita di merda ti ricordo comunque che non e' un'opininione ma una constatazione oggettiva rispetto ai canoni che purtroppo per te non siete ancora riusciti a scardinare, infatti cagate sangue a fiotti...



e grazie per avermi ricordato che non esistono le donne fedeli, ma permettimi di ricordarti che ci sono appunto anche figli che pensiamo attribuiti a noi ma so' di altri...

fatte fa' un controllino, hai visto mai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

rossi ha detto:


> sono uan donna di 38 anni con 3bimbi
> 
> marito in carriera
> 
> ...


Riparto dalla tua storia, perchè rileggendo molte cose stimolanti che hanno scritto Sole e Quintina, mi si sono mosse dentro delle riflessioni.
Mi martella nella testa la parola: esperienze e separazione.
Secondo il mio modesto parere, potresti viverti sta esperienza CUM granu salis.
E sai che io non sono molto ortodosso nei rapporti di coppia, tradizionale insomma...
A me sembra che ognuno di noi, posto difronte alla situazione X reagisca come meglio crede, a seconda degli strumenti che ha in mano e le sue possibilità.
Sesso? Ok parliamone.
Ti piace eh? E molto.
Di fatto chi trascura sessualmente il proprio compagno/a lo espone all'adulterio.
Giriamola finchè ci piace, ma da che mondo e mondo una famiglia si basa su marito, moglie e figli.
I figli si concepiscono nel modo che sappiamo.
Culturalmente abbiamo investito di sentimenti, il rapporto sessuale...i sentimenti, l'attrazione, l'alchimia, la comunione dei corpi...
Insomma qua si dice che casso di matrimonio è dove non si chiava come dei ricci?
Esperienza...ma come fa uno a rinunciare a priori alle esperienze che vuol fare?
Nel vostro caso non è tradimento...ma sano egoismo....due esseri che pur di non cedere a quella "disperazione" si nutrono l'uno dell'altro per tirare innanzi.

Separazione ci sia, nel caso, voi due arriviate a quel punto, dove la separazione sia la via che permetta a voi due di vivere assieme se lo desiderate.

Ohi, cazzo i rispettivi soffriranno...ma voi potete dire...e noi? E a noi chi ci pensa? 
Poi cavoli se quell'altro ha una moglie depressa...ricordati che tu sei ossigeno per lui.
Insomma porcaccio cane, conosco quel tipo di finire lì tra le braccia, e mi ricordo pure dei pianti lunghissimi, che venivano da dentro.

Vediamo però Quintina e poi Sole.
Cara Quintina, 
Tu hai parlato della tua esperienza no?
Ma forse è bene ricordare anche per dove sei passata no?
Parlare di quanto tu hai subito nel tuo primo matrimonio, di come sei stata tradita, umiliata, picchiata.
Separarti per te è stato trovare il coraggio di liberarti da una morsa che ti dilaniava l'essere, le carni.
Poi ti rifai una vita con un nuovo compagno che ti vuole bene, ti dona due splendidi figli, ti aiuta nella tua affermazione professionale...UN UOMO insomma. Per varie vicissitudini abiura al sesso. Insomma ci sono anche uomini così eh? E sono i più fedeli del mondo...non gli tira...
Tu provi a fare certe cose, ma queste ti fanno uscire pazza, semplicemente perchè scopri, che parti in quarta, là come una scema adolescente innamorata che non capisce più un cazzo...che fa le scenate di gelosia...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Hai solo capito che ste cose non ti fanno bene, o meglio che tu non sei fatta per certe cose, dove la leggerezza è estrema. Ti fai prendere troppo e vai fuori di testa.
Ma Quintina non si separa. E perchè? Perchè si dice, ma in fondo è proprio così fondamentale per me scopare? Insomma ho fatto abbastanza la troia in gioventù, l'ho data con sommo gaudio e con sommo piacere, ora ho scoperto altri piaceri della vita, insomma cose che mi fanno stare tranquilla e bene con me stessa. QUintina io ti adoro. Finalmente una che si dice, ho già tantissimo, cosa devo pretendere a tutti i costi di avere tutto? Chi sono io? Tanto se tengo botta altri 4 o 5 anni...ci pensa santa menopausa a sistemarmi gli ormoni...non sono più una donna in calore, ma sono una donna in carriera.

Veniamo a Sole.
Sole incarna la compagna che io avrei sognato per me.
Conoscersi giovani e vivere una lunghissima e bellissima storia d'amore.
Crescere insieme.
Essere vergini e donarsi unicamente l'uno all'altra...questo io sognavo per me.
Mai visto in vita mia una donna così innamorata di suo marito, MAI.
Ma capita la tragedia: il tradimento.
Sole si dice, IO NON VOGLIO SEPARARMI DA QUEST'UOMO.
Mi ha fatto soffrire come non so cosa, ma io lo amo, LO AMO, e non sono certo dipendente da lui.
Devo salvare me stessa, se voglio aiutare lui, e ogni mezzo acconcio alla bisogna verrà impiegato.
Bon mi rintano da una parte, vado via di casa, 
Ma sono una donna ferita, sono una donna che è lì per terra che si contorce colpita dalla sventura...
E semplicemente si fa consolare dal calore e l'affetto di un altro uomo. Deve riappropriarsi di sè stessa, riaffermarsi...capire che vale qualcosa, capire che lei è importante per qualcuno. Ma per fare questo, ciò, comporta tradire...
Tradire chi è che cosa?

Poi riesce a recuperare il rapporto.

Quindi Rossi, fai tesoro di queste voci vive, di esperienze vissute, e sappi che non siamo al mondo per essere martiri di qualcuno. Ok?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' piu' semplice risolvere il disagio che si puo' provare nella coppia,  andando a scopare in giro piuttosto che risolvere il problema con il partner e magari affrontare anche la separazione guadagnando anche in dignita'....


A me sfugge il legame tra sesso extraconiugale e problemi di coppia.
Disagio parliamone eh?
Ti racconto la mia storia.
Conosco mia moglie, e partì come una storia di sesso.
All'inizio andava tutto bene. Lei completamente soddisfatta, anzi mi diceva, ma non sei mai stufo eh?
Poi si è accorta che io stavo intraprendendo una strada.
Mi ha detto, provo a segurti fin dove riesco, fin dove posso.
E così fu.
Poi disse questa sono e questo io posso darti, ma noto che tu stai andando ancora più in là, io non ti seguirò.
Io andai avanti, sempre più avanti...
Tornai da lei e le dissi, ho esplorato, dai vieni, ho trovato un paradiso.
Lei non volle seguirmi, e più io insistevo più mi faceva resistenza.
Mi disse se continui così qua va a finire che ci separiamo.
Ora ognuno fa la sua vita, ok, ai tuoi occhi un matrimonio di merda, ma non avendo un termine di confronto con il tuo non so che dirti.
A breve separati in casa, e sto litigando con il mio avvocato che dice che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra, la mia motivazione:
Non voglio più essere sposato a te, non voglio che Sterminator dica che è un matrimonio di merda, quindi mi separo, perchè non voglio essere più sposato con te.
Ma porca troia, mai la convivenza è stata più pacifica eh?
Lei ha raggiunto quello che voleva, io pure.

Sesso?
Ma porca miseria lei era soddisfatta eh? Ero io quello che doveva finire con una sega, tanto lei avuto il suo orgasmo, grazie e tanti saluti eh? E poi mi diceva...non ti aiuto perchè mi stanco troppo.
Più io andavo oltre meno per lei il sesso era importante.
Le ho detto, ma fatti un amico no?
Provato, non è andata bene, non mi interessa, io sto bene così, sono solo abituata ad averti per casa.

Cioè io le dicevo...ciao stasera vado da x.
Ok ciao...
Non è che mi trovavo difronte una che mi sbarrava la porta, una che mi diceva, tu non vai da nessuna parte, perchè sei mio, tutto mio, non è che mi diceva...e io? Non pensi a me? Qua da sola? Mai una scenata di gelosia...
Le altre ci sono sempre state e sempre ci saranno...a me basta che non ti facciano arrabbiare che poi sei un demonio in casa per tre giorni...

Ma io cosa volevo per me?
Io volevo una che nn mi lasciasse andare via no?
Ma d'altro canto...quale moglie mi avrebbe lasciato così libero?
Cosa faccio?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A me pare che sia piu' tu ad aver paura di confrontarti con chi mette in discussione la tua vita di merda....(vedasi il bordello precedente...:rotfl...
> 
> vita di merda ti ricordo comunque che non e' un'opininione ma una constatazione oggettiva rispetto ai canoni che purtroppo per te non siete ancora riusciti a scardinare, infatti cagate sangue a fiotti...
> 
> ...


Si tu hai paura.
Non sei come gli altri utenti che parlano delle loro esperienze di vita di coppia.
Non ci parli mai di come tu vivi nel tuo matrimonio perfetto.
E potresti parlarci di quanto tu sei amato e felice no?
Di tua moglie non ci parli mai.
Sembri uno che legge tradi, terrorizzato di diventare un cornuto.
E che sarà mai?
Capita no?


----------



## Buscopann (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E te pareva...
> 
> da un teorico dell'empirismo non ci si puo' aspettare altro che l'apoteosi dell'edonismo...
> 
> ...


Secondo me faresti benissimo a te e a tua moglie :mrgreen:. Ti accorgeresti che in Australia ora ci sono le città coi grattacieli e non vanno più in giro coi coltelli ad ammazzare i coccodrilli nelle paludi.
Il mondo è cambiato.Certi valori si sono persi. Ma rispetto agli anni '70, che tu lo voglia o no, la qualità e il benessere della vita sono migliorati. Nel mondo ci sono meno guerre e finalmente nella coppia la donna può anche rivendicare i suoi diritti e non stare zitta e subire in nome di quella famiglia alla "american beauty" che il cattolicesimo subliminale ti ha convinto essere intoccabile.
Te saludi

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

ah non sentivo più pronunciare_ disdoro_ dall'ultimo barbiere di siviglia al carlo felice.
mi hai fatto venire voglia di melodramma


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non ti sto dicendo che devi accettare di non fare sesso con tuo marito.
> *Io spero che prima o poi arriverò a recuperare anche quello*. Per ora sto facendo un passo alla volta. Per ora ho imparato ad essere felice con lui e con i bambini senza aver bisogno di cercare altre persone al di fuori. E ci sono riuscita perché sono più serena IO. Perché mi sono scottata e ho sofferto e comunque ho capito che l'amante non era la soluzione alla mia insoddisfazione. Perché all'inizio mi sentivo al settimo cielo, ma poi quando cadi giù e sbatti per terra fa male. Anche per me non era solo sesso (altrimenti mi sarei trovata uno vicino, e non uno che viveva a migliaia di km di distanza). Certo che la cosa peggiore è quando ti prende di testa. La cosa più pericolosa è quando ti addormenti pensando a lui e ti svegli pensando a lui e anche quando stai aiutando tuo figlio a fare i compiti pensi a lui... e all'inizio ti senti su una nuvoletta, ma poi prima o poi i sensi di colpa arrivano e ti senti una merda di persona, perché puoi darti tutte le giustificazioni del mondo ma resta il fatto che stai ingannando la tua famiglia. Io almeno adesso queste sensazioni non ce le ho più (quasi, perché è ovvio che non è che abbia cancellato tutto, e un po' merda ti sentirai per sempre). Ma ringrazio ogni giorno il cielo per non aver combinato eccessivi casini e non essere mai stata scoperta perché la mia famiglia (e intendo tutti e 4 insieme) è la cosa più preziosa della mia vita. Il resto è secondario.


Ieri sera ho recuperato!!!

E' stato bellissimo!!!

Erano passati un anno e due mesi dall'ultima volta!!!!!!


Non potete capire quanto sono felice questa mattina!!!!!!

Ciao buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *A me sfugge il legame tra sesso extraconiugale e problemi di coppia*.
> Disagio parliamone eh?
> Ti racconto la mia storia.
> Conosco mia moglie, e partì come una storia di sesso.
> ...


Azz non e' piu' manco un'attenuante? bene aumentiamo lo schifo...



Comunque, siccome manca l'altro tassello fondamentale e cioe' che come dicesti, tua moglie gia' al corso prematrimoniale ti autorizzo' ad andare in giro per troie cosi' non le rompevi le gonadi a lei, ora e' troppo semplice dirti che sei stato un pirla a sposarti cosi' alla cazzo e che se fossi stato piu' consapevole e "maturo", anche paraculando le esperienze altrui, forse non avresti fatto questa fine?

Pero' ammettendo che alcune cose pregresse ti abbiano segnato, alterandoti una capacita' d'analisi che ti sarebbe stata utile, comprendo il perche' tu adesso sia costretto a fare buon viso a cattiva sorte....

e continuero' a ricordarti fino alla morte, che sei uno dei personaggi meno adatti a sparare sentenze qua dentro e ti sollecito a tenere sempre presente che ogni volta che lo fai risulti ridicolo, a tratti patetico...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si tu hai paura.
> Non sei come gli altri utenti che parlano delle loro esperienze di vita di coppia.
> Non ci parli mai di come tu vivi nel tuo matrimonio perfetto.
> E potresti parlarci di quanto tu sei amato e felice no?
> ...


Ma allor' si' scem'...



Ma quale paura del confronto e terrore di diventare cornuto se ti ho sempre detto che ormai a 55 anni e non dipendendo emotivamente da mia moglie o da nessuno la pratica e' praticamente archiviata...



e che cazzo dovrei raccontare del mio matrimonio in questa valle di lacrime che solo al parlare di matrimonio sereno, che per me gia' basta ed era sinceramente l'obiettivo, sembrerebbe di voler fare lo sborrone?....

comunque, ci vogliamo ancora bene senza salamelecchi e smancerie insopportabili, facciamo ancora progetti ambiziosi e ci vediamo proiettati alla rottamazione insieme, non si tromba con la frequenza a me piu' confacente, nun me fa' piu' da tanto i pompini, il secondo canale a casa nun s'e' mai preso, cucina ottimamente tanto da non rimpiangere la cucina di mamma', e' maniaca della pulizia, ha 6 ripiani di scarpe, parcheggia sempre distante dal marciapiedi, il vano doccia e' occupato dai suoi flaconi (e de mi fija...che poi a proposito vorrei sape' come cazzo fanno due teste ad aver bisogno de 'na trentina de cazzate diverse quando io con una roba faccio tutto???...boh? )....

che altro vuoi sapere?? se le puzza l'alito?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho recuperato!!!
> 
> E' stato bellissimo!!!
> 
> ...


bellissimo, mi fa davvero piacere !


----------



## tesla (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi si è accorta che io stavo intraprendendo una strada.
> Mi ha detto, provo a segurti fin dove riesco, fin dove posso.
> E così fu.
> Poi disse questa sono e questo io posso darti, ma noto che tu stai andando ancora più in là, io non ti seguirò.


sarò molto ingenua, ma non capisco dove stavi andando e dove volevi portarla.


----------



## Papero (9 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho recuperato!!!
> 
> E' stato bellissimo!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho recuperato!!!
> 
> E' stato bellissimo!!!
> 
> ...


e andiamo...............:cincin::w00t:

:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me faresti benissimo a te e a tua moglie :mrgreen:. Ti accorgeresti che in Australia ora ci sono le città coi grattacieli e non vanno più in giro coi coltelli ad ammazzare i coccodrilli nelle paludi.
> Il mondo è cambiato.Certi valori si sono persi. Ma rispetto agli anni '70, che tu lo voglia o no, la qualità e il benessere della vita sono migliorati. Nel mondo ci sono meno guerre e finalmente nella coppia la donna può anche rivendicare i suoi diritti e non stare zitta e subire in nome di quella famiglia alla "american beauty" che il cattolicesimo subliminale ti ha convinto essere intoccabile.
> Te saludi
> 
> Buscopann


Ah beh se la tua massima aspirazione era la pace nel mondo e la guerra in casa perche' tu o tua moglie cornificate a gogo', non potevo immaginarlo....



se per te e' quindi un miglioramento questo debosciamento dovuto, come ammetti anche te, alla perdita dei valori e che siamo circondati da smidollati totali, presumo che essendo tu fatalista, qui dentro abbia fatto allora poco il piangina sui tuoi guai che sinceramente non conosco , cosi' ti ho potuto dare risposte piu' neutre e non influenzate dal pregiudizio della conoscenza della tua storia, come e' convinta Sole al riguardo a lei...

a me il cattolicesimo subliminale non ha convinto per un cazzo e la mia "etica" riguardante il comportamento verso il partner deriva soltanto da logiche razionali e non da bieco edonismo...

adesso devo smettere un attimo perche' devo riparare il gatto a nove code che mi si e' scassato ieri sera mentre seviziavo mia moglie e mia figlia...ste stronze che si ribellano sempre...ma dove andremo a finire...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho recuperato!!!
> 
> E' stato bellissimo!!!
> 
> ...


Brava, togliamo un po' di ruggine a 'sto pover'uomo...



ao' e' pur sempre il prescelto dal mazzo dell'epoca....

allora confermiamo e l'accendiamo?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho recuperato!!!
> 
> E' stato bellissimo!!!
> 
> ...



Bello!!! Goditi la giornata …!!!

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> sarò molto ingenua, ma non capisco dove stavi andando *e dove volevi portarla*.


Al Kristal....

nei locali degli scambisti...pensa un po' te..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

fiori per il rinnovato matrimonio di quintina.


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho recuperato!!!
> 
> E' stato bellissimo!!!
> 
> ...



Di cuore Quinti' :up:


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

il prossimo mazzo sarà per stermi quando la moglie riprenderà la pratica della fellatio


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> il prossimo mazzo sarà per stermi quando la moglie riprenderà la pratica della fellatio


Il mazzo gia' me lo so' fatto....e te ce scherzi...insensibbbile...

ricordate piuttosto de spolvera' ogni tanto la mummia...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sei te che semplifichi,  perche' e' piu' semplice risolvere il disagio che si puo' provare nella coppia,  andando a scopare in giro piuttosto che risolvere il problema con il partner e magari affrontare anche la separazione guadagnando anche in dignita'....


A volte, quando il disagio nella coppia è pesante, scopare in giro non è il maggiore dei mali sai. Dipende dal peso che si dà al sesso.

Quando ci si sposa, si promette fedeltà sessuale. Ma anche tante altre cose. Però, chissà perchè, certe persone la pensano come te e vedono il sesso con altri come il male assoluto. Quando in un rapporto si affronta una crisi, a volte, pur restando insieme, ci si 'separa' emotivamente. In questo vuoto di emozioni, ha poi tutta questa importanza come ognuno ritiene di gestire il proprio corpo?

Non stiamo parlando di spose che trombano con l'amante la vigilia del matrimonio, o di uomini che vedono la moglie come una bella cornice intorno alla loro vita e vanno a scoparsi altre donne... parliamo di situazioni critiche in cui due coniugi sentono che il loro amore è temporaneamente morto.


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Essere vergini e donarsi unicamente l'uno all'altra...


Vabbè, poche e insignificanti esperienze sì, ma proprio vergini no eh!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> A volte, quando il disagio nella coppia è pesante, scopare in giro non è il maggiore dei mali sai. Dipende dal peso che si dà al sesso.
> 
> Quando ci si sposa, si promette fedeltà sessuale. Ma anche tante altre cose.* Però, chissà perchè, certe persone la pensano come te e vedono il sesso con altri come il male assoluto*. Quando in un rapporto si affronta una crisi, a volte, pur restando insieme, ci si 'separa' emotivamente. In questo vuoto di emozioni, ha poi tutta questa importanza come ognuno ritiene di gestire il proprio corpo?
> 
> Non stiamo parlando di spose che trombano con l'amante la vigilia del matrimonio, o di uomini che vedono la moglie come una bella cornice intorno alla loro vita e vanno a scoparsi altre donne... parliamo di situazioni critiche in cui due coniugi sentono che il loro amore è temporaneamente morto.


Beh se a te non faceva e fa ribrezzo pensare a tuo marito che lecca un'altra jolanda o un buco di culo "straniero" ed altro, ti ricordo che tali disturbi sono gia' stati codificati e non sono un mio/nostro problema....

pero' siamo sempre li'....nel tuo caso, tale schifo e' stato compensato dalle reciproche visioni poi che aveva tuo marito per i tuoi amanti e ti ripeto che cio' inficia molto il concetto che ti ostini a voler far passare....


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2011)

Ciao, 

il tradimento non risolve però la crisi in una coppia … 

il tradimento è una scelta personale, non una necessità 

sienne


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh se a te non faceva e fa ribrezzo pensare a tuo marito che lecca un'altra jolanda o un buco di culo "straniero" ed altro, ti ricordo che *tali disturbi sono gia' stati codificati* e non sono un mio/nostro problema....
> 
> pero' siamo sempre li'....nel tuo caso, tale schifo e' stato compensato dalle reciproche visioni poi che aveva tuo marito per i tuoi amanti e ti ripeto che cio' inficia molto il concetto che ti ostini a voler far passare....


Quindi tu pensi che chi considera il corpo del partner come una SUA proprietà e gli riconosce il diritto di usarlo come crede, abbia dei disturbi mentali che sarebbero stati codificati?
Visto che ho qualche studio di psicologia alle spalle, mi sapresti dire di quale disturbo si tratta? La mia psicologa, medico e psicoterapeuta, non mi ha mai informato, tra l'altro, del fatto che io soffro di un disturbo specifico... anzi, per lei sono una persona molto equilibrata e con la testa sul collo (parole sue).

Resto in attesa di sapere di quale disturbo soffro.


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il tradimento non risolve però la crisi in una coppia …
> 
> ...


Io non ho mai detto che il tradimento risolve i problemi di coppia. Non è una terapia, anzi. A volte incasina tutto.

Dico solo che in presenza di problemi individuali o di coppia anche molto pesanti, l'unica cosa che si fa, di solito, è puntare il dito contro l'atto sessuale in sè. Per me, mia opinione personale, non è il fatto più significativo, ecco.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che il tradimento risolve i problemi di coppia. Non è una terapia, anzi. A volte incasina tutto.
> 
> Dico solo che in presenza di problemi individuali o di coppia anche molto pesanti, l'unica cosa che si fa, di solito, è puntare il dito contro l'atto sessuale in sè. Per me, mia opinione personale, non è il fatto più significativo, ecco.


non so se è il più significativo ma è quello che compromette in buona parte la ricostruzione causando sofferenza e dolore dai quali  si può imparare ma con grandi ferite a difficile guarigione.
perché , e lo dicevo tempo fa, il sesso con un altro fa interrompere quel legame d'intimità esclusiva che faceva sentire coppia.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Quindi tu pensi che chi considera il corpo del partner come una SUA proprietà e gli riconosce il diritto di usarlo come crede, abbia dei disturbi mentali che sarebbero stati codificati?
> Visto che ho qualche studio di psicologia alle spalle, mi sapresti dire di quale disturbo si tratta? La mia psicologa, medico e psicoterapeuta, non mi ha mai informato, tra l'altro, del fatto che io soffro di un disturbo specifico... anzi, per lei sono una persona molto equilibrata e con la testa sul collo (parole sue).
> 
> Resto in attesa di sapere di quale disturbo soffro.


Beh dubito sinceramente molto che una qualche persona abilitata t'abbia detto cosi' IN COSTANZA DI MATRIMONIO...

me sa che se dovrebbe far visita' da qualche suo collega piu' referenziato...

buona visione del tuo uomo con le altre...

poi se ti arrapi anche al pensiero del tuo uomo con le altre, come fa il conte nel pensare alla moglie che si fa sbattere da sconosciuti, di' alla tua specialista de veni' qua per un ripassino sulle devianze.....

ma roba da matti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (9 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che il tradimento risolve i problemi di coppia. Non è una terapia, anzi. A volte incasina tutto.
> 
> Dico solo che in presenza di problemi individuali o di coppia anche molto pesanti, l'unica cosa che si fa, di solito, è puntare il dito contro l'atto sessuale in sè. Per me, mia opinione personale, non è il fatto più significativo, ecco.


Ciao, 

capito … 

per me il sesso è solo la conseguenza di tanti tradimenti precedenti … 
io parto da me … mi concedo, quando c’è una certa confidenza, intimità, condivisione ecc. per instaurare questo tipo di fiducia … ci vuole impegno. Conoscendo il mio compagno, so che per lui è la stessa cosa … prima di arrivare all’atto sessuale, mi ha tradito su vari fronti molto più delicati … 
Perciò avvolte, si punta sul sesso … ma credo che alcuni intendono tutto il pacchetto di tradimenti che include … 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto che il tradimento risolve i problemi di coppia. Non è una terapia, anzi. A volte incasina tutto.
> 
> Dico solo che in presenza di problemi individuali o di coppia anche molto pesanti, l'unica cosa che si fa, di solito, è puntare il dito contro l'atto sessuale in sè. Per me, mia opinione personale, non è il fatto più significativo, ecco.


Azz oggi la retromarcia e' immediata...

brava, cosi' evitiamo perdite di tempo inutili...


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh dubito sinceramente molto che una qualche persona abilitata t'abbia detto cosi' IN COSTANZA DI MATRIMONIO...
> 
> me sa che se* dovrebbe far visita' da qualche suo collega piu' referenziato*...
> 
> ...


Allora, tu che riesci a stabilire quale psicologo è referenziato e quale no, me lo dici di quale disturbo soffro  ?


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> capito …
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te ed è proprio quello che intendo. Per me il tradimento è , soprattutto, la rottura delle promesse, implicite o esplicite, su cui si basa una coppia. La decisione di interrompere, da parte di uno dei due, quel canale di intimità, comunicazione e fiducia che fa di una coppia un universo unico e irripetibile.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Azz non e' piu' manco un'attenuante? bene aumentiamo lo schifo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Autorizzò?
Ma chi autorizza un dato di fatto?
Lei mi ha preso così come ero...
E non mi ha mai messo nelle condizioni di fare qualcosa di nascosto.
Fare le cose di nascosto a casa mia: è da donnette e ominicchi.
Ma figuriamoci...
Mi chiese solo conto di quello che aveva reperito da due ragazze in un viaggio in treno...
Io non solo non smentii, ma come è d'abitudine...enfatizzai...
Ho imparato sulla mia pelle che è da mocciosi, nascondersi dietro un dito, solo per paura di perdere l'altro...
Bisgona dirsi: lo perdo? E chi se ne frega...
E' da sfigati rimanere a casina, quando si ha voglia di uscire, ma non si ha neppure il coraggio di dirlo al consorte o alla consorte...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> A volte, quando il disagio nella coppia è pesante, scopare in giro non è il maggiore dei mali sai. Dipende dal peso che si dà al sesso.
> 
> Quando ci si sposa, si promette fedeltà sessuale. Ma anche tante altre cose. Però, chissà perchè, certe persone la pensano come te e vedono il sesso con altri come il male assoluto. Quando in un rapporto si affronta una crisi, a volte, pur restando insieme, ci si 'separa' emotivamente. In questo vuoto di emozioni, ha poi tutta questa importanza come ognuno ritiene di gestire il proprio corpo?
> 
> Non stiamo parlando di spose che trombano con l'amante la vigilia del matrimonio, o di uomini che vedono la moglie come una bella cornice intorno alla loro vita e vanno a scoparsi altre donne... parliamo di situazioni critiche in cui due coniugi sentono che il loro amore è temporaneamente morto.


AH ecco dove sono andato...altro che kristal...
Mi sono separato emotivamente...
E me ne sono accorto dopo.
Questa separazione emotiva, mi ha dato una mano enorme nella sua malattia...
E in questo no so come, lei mi vede come una roccia.


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

*giusto*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Autorizzò?
> Ma chi autorizza un dato di fatto?
> Lei mi ha preso così come ero...
> E non mi ha mai messo nelle condizioni di fare qualcosa di nascosto.
> ...


la metta a verbale, signor giudice.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, poche e insignificanti esperienze sì, ma proprio vergini no eh!


Era in senso lato...
Era per indicare una situazione...
Ok allora giovani e con poche esperienze significative alle spalle...
Che ne so io?


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Era in senso lato...
> Era per indicare una situazione...
> Ok allora giovani e con poche esperienze significative alle spalle...
> Che ne so io?


Lo so, ho fatto un po' la rompiballe. Ma mi è piaciuto come hai descritto la mia storia... per un attimo la mia vita mi è sembrata molto poetica


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se è il più significativo ma è quello che compromette in buona parte la ricostruzione causando sofferenza e dolore dai quali  si può imparare ma con grandi ferite a difficile guarigione.
> perché , e lo dicevo tempo fa, il sesso con un altro fa interrompere quel legame d'intimità esclusiva che faceva sentire coppia.


Intimità esclusiva?
Che casso eh?
Mai avuta sta cosa...
E ho fatto tutte le prove...
Con qualsiasi donna...dove io abbia provato a mettere in gioco TUTTO ME STESSO...
Sono stati dolori...
Se invece metto in gioco solo gli spicchi che la fanno star bene...non ci sono problemi...
Mah..


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora, tu che riesci a stabilire quale psicologo è referenziato e quale no, me lo dici di quale disturbo soffro  ?


Per giudicare una che afferma na' stronzata del genere e dovrebbe essere radiata dall'albo, non occorre esse' er nipote de Freud...

ascolta siamo esseri superiori...vabbe' non tutti.....ed abbiamo una forte componente simbolica che non deriva neanche da condizionamenti ambientali (religiosi etcetc) perche' come dice anche quel coglione di Kant, e' a priori....e' un cassetto nella capoccia che ce stava gia' da prima ed esce fuori quando serve......

comunque, siccome a te la carica simbolica ti fa un baffo, senz'altro te ne sbatteresti anche se la copula con l'amante di tuo marito avvenisse nel tuo letto matrimoniale neh?

ed anche se perdessi o ti fottessero na' catenina o un regalo di tua madre o padre o figlio morto a cui dovresti tenere ed invece te ne sbatti le palle uguaglio?

ma ri-roba da matti (2)...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la metta a verbale, signor giudice.


Ciò maestra...
Ho detto a casa mia: secondo me.
Io ho il diritto, di pensare agli altri, così come mi garba.
Ribadisco: sono i bambini che fanno le cose di nascosto. Ok?
E guardate qui che mari di dolori, quando le tresche vengono sventate.
Ergo?
Io non sono un traditore...
Ma sono stato più volte tradito, appunto da persone che me la fanno di nascosto...
Se me ne accorgo, faccio il finto mona, appunto per lasciare a queste persone la possibilità di fare come meglio credono...
Se denunciassi il fatto, mi tirerei solo la zappa sui piedi...
no?


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Per giudicare una che afferma na' stronzata del genere e dovrebbe essere radiata dall'albo, non occorre esse' er nipote de Freud*...
> 
> ascolta siamo esseri superiori...vabbe' non tutti.....ed abbiamo una forte componente simbolica che non deriva neanche da condizionamenti ambientali (religiosi etcetc) perche' come dice anche quel coglione di Kant, e' a priori....e' un cassetto nella capoccia che ce stava gia' da prima ed esce fuori quando serve......
> 
> ...


Tu che sei tanto competente da ritenere che la mia psicologa, solo per avermi detto che sono una persona equilibrata e con la testa sul collo, andrebbe radiata dall'albo, puoi rispondere alla mia domanda e dirmi il nome di questi disturbi specifici già codificati dei quali soffro?

Scusa l'insistenza, ma mi appassiona l'argomento


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Autorizzò?
> Ma chi autorizza un dato di fatto?
> *Lei mi ha preso così come ero.*..
> E non mi ha mai messo nelle condizioni di fare qualcosa di nascosto.
> ...


E quindi, compreso il teatrino da te messo in piedi con le testimoni di nozze, secondo te sei riuscito a provare al volgo di non aver fatto un matrimonio di merda?



Ritenta ancora, sarai piu' fortunato...

Ps: se alludi a cio' che ho detto riguardo all'Australia, mi complimento per la rapidita' di pensiero della tua neuro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per giudicare una che afferma na' stronzata del genere e dovrebbe essere radiata dall'albo, non occorre esse' er nipote de Freud...
> 
> ascolta siamo esseri superiori...vabbe' non tutti.....ed abbiamo una forte componente simbolica che non deriva neanche da condizionamenti ambientali (religiosi etcetc) perche' come dice anche quel coglione di Kant, e' a priori....e' un cassetto nella capoccia che ce stava gia' da prima ed esce fuori quando serve......
> 
> ...


Ti rigiro i discorsi...
Insigni studiosi hanno mostrato scientificamente che un conto è la vita di coppia così come l'etica, la morale...eccc..ecc...l'ha codificata...aderendo ad un schema di valori condivisi da una comunità.
In ogni comunità anche la coppia è legata da totem e tabù.
Ogni gruppo sociale si contraddistingue per la condivisione di valori.

Allora ci sono coppie in cui l'adesione a questi valori, non è uno sforzo, ma una cosa naturale e spontanea.

In altre parole tra persone intelligenti vi è il rispetto e il dialogo, meglio in confronto tra diversi modi di vivere e pensare...
Sono solo i bacchettoni repressi che passano la vita a schifarsi del modo di vivere di altre persone no?

Mai pensato che chi vive in un certo modo sia sfigato o mi faccia schifo.

Di fatto gli scambisti non deridono i non scambisti, e se ne fregano di loro...
E le persone non scambiste, mica rifiutano di parlare o dialogare con persone che fanno certe cose eh?

Sei ateo ok...
Ma mai conosciuto in vita mia un sacrestano di paese come te!
Da non credere...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ecco dove sono andato...altro che kristal...
> Mi sono separato emotivamente...
> E me ne sono accorto dopo.
> Questa separazione emotiva, mi ha dato una mano enorme nella sua malattia...
> E in questo no so come, lei mi vede come una roccia.


Non ho capito se adesso rinneghi le tue richieste di scambio alla mugliera da te sbandierate perche' mo' te vergogni o perche' hai rimosso...

so' indeciso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E quindi, compreso il teatrino da te messo in piedi con le testimoni di nozze, secondo te sei riuscito a provare al volgo di non aver fatto un matrimonio di merda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il matrimonio?
L'unico sistema efficace per portarla fuori da casa sua...
Là si aveva una vita di merda...eh?
Per quel gesto mi ha sempre ringraziato...e dice...
Chi poteva immaginare che il mondo fuori è così?

Vuoi andare in Australia?
Vacci no?
Tanto tra aborigeni se se intende no?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu che sei tanto competente da ritenere che la mia psicologa, solo per avermi detto che sono una persona equilibrata e con la testa sul collo, andrebbe radiata dall'albo, puoi rispondere alla mia domanda e dirmi il nome di questi disturbi specifici già codificati dei quali soffro?
> 
> Scusa l'insistenza, ma mi appassiona l'argomento


Io il tuo essere equilibrata e con la testa sul collo, lo potrei vedere in altri contesti ma non in questo in base ai tuoi proclami...

pero' sarei curioso de sape' se questa tua "apertura mentale" che addirittura arriva a non considera la copula sul proprio letto una profanazione, era gia' precedente alla scoperta del tradimento di tuo marito...

io me gioco le palle che questo tuo adattamento sia postumo e contemporaneo ai tuoi di tradimenti...

dimmi che sbaglio o che non c'arrivo cosi' me ne vado a magna'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti rigiro i discorsi...
> Insigni studiosi hanno mostrato scientificamente che un conto è la vita di coppia così come l'etica, la morale...eccc..ecc...l'ha codificata...aderendo ad un schema di valori condivisi da una comunità.
> In ogni comunità anche la coppia è legata da totem e tabù.
> Ogni gruppo sociale si contraddistingue per la condivisione di valori.
> ...


Ue' leggi bene....te che cazzo credi che hai a che fare sempre con i coglioni con cui ti circondi?

Qua hai sempre imposto le tue vedute come Vangelo e sbeffeggiato chi ti contestava il verbo...

ora che cazzo frigni affermando che il tutto e' solo secondo te ed invocando il dialogo ed il confronto come requisito appartenente solo alle persone intelligenti...

io, sara' la miliardesima volta che te lo dico...di come cazzo vivi te e di cosa fai ingoiare alla tua signora me ne sbatto i coglioni...

mi diverto solo a farti notare le tue contraddizioni...

che spettacolo...

f.to il sacrestano...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io il tuo essere equilibrata e con la testa sul collo, lo potrei vedere in altri contesti ma non in questo in base ai tuoi proclami...
> 
> pero' sarei curioso de sape' se questa tua "apertura mentale" che addirittura arriva a non considera la copula sul proprio letto una profanazione, *era gia' precedente alla scoperta del tradimento di tuo marito*...
> 
> ...


Sì, anche prima di essere tradita mettevo in conto l'idea che, prima o poi, lui potesse fare sesso con un'altra. Però mi fidavo della nostra capacità di affrontare la cosa insieme e condividerla. Mi ha sconvolto molto di più la montagna di balle che mi ha raccontato per anni e il percepirlo 'altrove', non presente nella coppia.

Ma ti faccio presente che non è educazione rispondere a una domanda con un'altra domanda e cambiare discorso! Io voglio sapere di quale disturbo soffro... è un mio diritto.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, anche prima di essere tradita mettevo in conto l'idea che, prima o poi, lui potesse fare sesso con un'altra. Però mi fidavo della nostra capacità di affrontare la cosa insieme e condividerla. Mi ha sconvolto molto di più la montagna di balle che mi ha raccontato per anni e il percepirlo 'altrove', non presente nella coppia.
> 
> Ma ti faccio presente che non è educazione rispondere a una domanda con un'altra domanda e cambiare discorso! Io voglio sapere di quale disturbo soffro... è un mio diritto.


Beh io non sono per niente educato e tu non hai nessun diritto in quanto qua nun ce stanno targhe e nun hai pagato oboli...



cio' detto, a pelle me sa che stai coglionando per mantenere una certa falsa coerenza, pero' sappi che me puzza la tua affermazione...aspe' che apro la finestra...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho recuperato!!!
> 
> E' stato bellissimo!!!
> 
> ...


Mille di questi giorni!!!:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mille di questi giorni!!!:up::up::up:


La vuoi vedova?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La vuoi vedova?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 non ho mica detto tutti in una volta...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ue' leggi bene....te che cazzo credi che hai a che fare sempre con i coglioni con cui ti circondi?
> 
> Qua hai sempre imposto le tue vedute come Vangelo e sbeffeggiato chi ti contestava il verbo...
> 
> ...


Che io imponga come Vangelo lo vedi solo tu...
Io non impongo un fico secco a nessuno eh?
Nè rivendico un diritto a vivere in un certo modo...
Parlo solo delle mie esperienze.
A me piace essere me.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che io imponga come Vangelo lo vedi solo tu...
> Io non impongo un fico secco a nessuno eh?
> Nè rivendico un diritto a vivere in un certo modo...
> Parlo solo delle mie esperienze.
> A me piace essere me.


falso...come una banconota da 15 neuro...


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

*terraterra*

La coppia e' un progetto, un progetto di vita basato sui sentimenti principalmente ... e' una sorta societa' dove il capitale e' al 50% ... se un socio con il suo capitale lo gioca da solo con qualcun altro e' un grave atto di slealta', inganno, perche' mette in pericolo la societa' = l'unione. 


Stamane non ce la fo :santarellina:


----------



## kay76 (9 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho recuperato!!!
> 
> E' stato bellissimo!!!
> 
> ...


bellissima notizia!


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se è il più significativo ma è quello che *compromette in buona parte la ricostruzione causando sofferenza e dolore dai quali  si può imparare ma con grandi ferite a difficile guarigione.*
> perché , e lo dicevo tempo fa, il sesso con un altro fa interrompere quel legame d'intimità esclusiva che faceva sentire coppia.


Sono d'accordo con te, ma se il rapporto e' profondo, forte  e' possibile una piena guarigione :mrgreen: restera' solo il ricordo di un incidente di percorso della vita.


----------



## Buscopann (9 Settembre 2011)

QUINTINA...ORA NON FAR PASSARE UN ALTRO ANNO PERO'!!! :carneval::carneval:
E' ORA DI FARSI UNA BELLA ABBUFFATA :spaghetti:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (9 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La coppia e' un progetto, un progetto di vita basato sui sentimenti principalmente ... e' una sorta societa' dove il capitale e' al 50% ... se un socio con il suo capitale lo gioca da solo con qualcun altro e' un grave atto di slealta', inganno, perche' mette in pericolo la societa' = l'unione.
> 
> 
> Stamane non ce la fo :santarellina:


Secondo me è più grave fregare i soldi dalla cassa della propria società, piuttosto che non dire nulla al socio e magari rilevare una piccola quota di un'altra, magari a tempo determinato.
Quello che voglio dire (anche io non ce la fò!) è che il tradimento fisico, seppur condannabile e ignobile da certi punti di vista, è un gesto meno grave rispetto ad altri tradimenti (delle aspettative in generale) che non possono in alcun modo essere nascosti al partner.
Preferirei che la mia donna mi mettesse le corna senza che io lo sappia, piuttosto che restarmi fedele privandomi dell'attenzione e delle considerazioni di cui ho bisogno. Reputo questo tradimento ben peggiore del primo.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me è più grave fregare i soldi dalla cassa della propria società, piuttosto che non dire nulla al socio e magari rilevare una piccola quota di un'altra, magari a tempo determinato.
> Quello che voglio dire (anche io non ce la fò!) è che il tradimento fisico, seppur condannabile e ignobile da certi punti di vista, è un gesto meno grave rispetto ad altri tradimenti (delle aspettative in generale) che non possono in alcun modo essere nascosti al partner.
> Preferirei che la mia donna mi mettesse le corna senza che io lo sappia, piuttosto che restarmi fedele privandomi dell'attenzione e delle considerazioni di cui ho bisogno. Reputo questo tradimento ben peggiore del primo.
> 
> Buscopann


perché dobbiamo accontentarci o dell'una o dell'altra fedelta?
catalano direbbe meglio un compagno che non priva di attenzioni e che non tradisce.al di là dell'ovvietà non ho mai capito la teoria del meno peggio, anche perché spesso quando si tradisce si viene meno automaticamente anche a quelle sfumature importanti che formano lo spessore del rapporto mica solo l'uso improprio del proprio corpo


----------



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me è più grave fregare i soldi dalla cassa della propria società, piuttosto che non dire nulla al socio e magari rilevare una piccola quota di un'altra, magari a tempo determinato.
> Quello che voglio dire (anche io non ce la fò!) è che il tradimento fisico, seppur condannabile e ignobile da certi punti di vista, è un gesto meno grave rispetto ad altri tradimenti (delle aspettative in generale) che non possono in alcun modo essere nascosti al partner.
> Preferirei che la mia donna mi mettesse le corna senza che io lo sappia, piuttosto che restarmi fedele privandomi dell'attenzione e delle considerazioni di cui ho bisogno. Reputo questo tradimento ben peggiore del primo.
> 
> Buscopann


Il tradimento e' brutto, puzza da qualsiasi lato lo prendi


----------



## Sterminator (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché dobbiamo accontentarci o dell'una o dell'altra fedelta?
> catalano direbbe meglio un compagno che non priva di attenzioni e che non tradisce.al di là dell'ovvietà *non ho mai capito la teoria del meno peggio*, anche perché spesso quando si tradisce si viene meno automaticamente anche a quelle sfumature importanti che formano lo spessore del rapporto mica solo l'uso improprio del proprio corpo


"La gente cerca di dare un senso al mondo che incontra. Ma come? In effetti lo fa cercando qualche paragone tra le proprie esperienze e ricordi, e sottoponendolo all'altra gente per confronto e conferma. Se tutto quadra, allora tutto bene. Ma che cosa succede quando si riscontrano incoerenze? 

Lo studio Asch (Solomon Asch, 1956) ha mostrato che cosa succede quando ci sono incoerenze serie tra le proprie esperienze (e le credenze basate su di esse) e quelle raccontate da altri. Ma supponiamo che l'incoerenza sia all'interno delle esperienze, credenze e azioni della stessa persona. Molti psicologi sociali credono che questo scatenerà una qualche tendenza generale a ricostruire una coerenza cognitiva - *a reinterpretare la situazione in modo da minimizzare qualsiasi incoerenza incontrata*. Secondo Leon Festinger, questo accade perché ogni incoerenza percepita tra i vari aspetti della conoscenza, dei sentimenti e del comportamento instaura uno stato interiore di disagio - dissonanza cognitiva - che la gente cerca di ridurre tutte le volte che le è possibile (Festinger, 1957).  "

riassunto:

come prendersi per il culo e vivere felici....

ho detto prendersi, non prendere perche' nun so' tutti coglioni....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Infatti (9 Settembre 2011)

*Infatti*



Minerva ha detto:


> perché dobbiamo accontentarci o dell'una o dell'altra fedelta?
> catalano direbbe meglio un compagno che non priva di attenzioni e che non tradisce.al di là dell'ovvietà non ho mai capito la teoria del meno peggio, anche perché spesso quando si tradisce si viene meno automaticamente anche a quelle sfumature importanti che formano lo spessore del rapporto mica solo l'uso improprio del proprio corpo


Io mi domando come si possa (e perché) tradire solo fisicamente senza un reale allontanamento emotivo che può anche non essere percepito come tale dal tradito, ma non può che essere vissuto dal traditore.
Io se agisco con un'altra persona ci penso non solo durante, ma anche prima e dopo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me è più grave fregare i soldi dalla cassa della propria società, piuttosto che non dire nulla al socio e magari rilevare una piccola quota di un'altra, magari a tempo determinato.
> Quello che voglio dire (anche io non ce la fò!) è che il tradimento fisico, seppur condannabile e ignobile da certi punti di vista, è un gesto meno grave rispetto ad altri tradimenti (delle aspettative in generale) che non possono in alcun modo essere nascosti al partner.
> Preferirei che la mia donna mi mettesse le corna senza che io lo sappia, piuttosto che restarmi fedele privandomi dell'attenzione e delle considerazioni di cui ho bisogno. Reputo questo tradimento ben peggiore del primo.
> 
> Buscopann


Già!


----------



## Buscopann (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché dobbiamo accontentarci o dell'una o dell'altra fedelta?
> catalano direbbe meglio un compagno che non priva di attenzioni e che non tradisce.al di là dell'ovvietà non ho mai capito la teoria del meno peggio, anche perché spesso quando si tradisce si viene meno automaticamente anche a quelle sfumature importanti che formano lo spessore del rapporto mica solo l'uso improprio del proprio corpo


E' ovvio che il compagno ideale è colui che per tutta la vita non tradisce mai le tue aspettative. 
Nella vita non dobbiamo mai accontentarci, ma le circostanze a volte ci obbligano a farlo. O almeno...Diciamo che non possiamo mettere la mano sul fuoco che il nostro matrimonio o la nostra vita di coppia sarà sempre rose e fiori, anche se lo auspichiamo. Se devo scegliere come venire ingannato, preferirei non vedere e non sentire, soprattutto se si tratta di una scappatella o di una cosa fugace e non duratura. Il tradimento delle aspettative all'interno della coppia invece non può mai essere taciuto e fa inevitabilmente soffrire parecchio.
Ovviamente è solo il mio punto di vista, contenstabile come tanti altri. Io, per la mia vita, preferei prenderlo in quel posto in un determinato modo se posso scegliere. Ovvio che non prenderlo proprio sarebbe l'ideale.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (9 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il tradimento e' brutto, puzza da qualsiasi lato lo prendi


Ovvio..ma c'è differenza tra il tapparsi il naso e respirare a pieni polmoni!

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è adorabile?:singleeye:


Adorabilissimo e ringhiosetto, lo metterei al primo posto della mia playlist


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Settembre 2011)

Che bella questa discussione.

Perchè parlano le DONNE.

Rossi, Quintina, Sole....e le altre grandi donne del forum,non le cazzone come me ^^
Mi complimento di cuore con tutte voi, leggervi è stato illuminante e piacevolissimo.

L'unico problema è che qui si può solo parlare di donne che cercano di ricostruire, di riqualificare, di migliorare.
Senz'altro non di coppie.
Perchè gli uomini controaltari di queste donne sembrano pallidi fantasmi.
Certo noi non leggiamo la loro versione. Però, non so perchè, li intuisco abbastanza inconsistenti.


----------



## Buscopann (9 Settembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che bella questa discussione.
> 
> Perchè parlano le DONNE.
> 
> ...


Ahò..io me sò tastato..Homo sono. Sapiens non lo so..forse Neanderthal..ma sempre l'asso di bastoni tengo :carneval:

Buscopann

PS Cmq il tuo sarcasmo mica l'ho capito stavolta


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ahò..io me sò tastato..Homo sono. Sapiens non lo so..forse Neanderthal..ma sempre l'asso di bastoni tengo :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS Cmq il tuo sarcasmo mica l'ho capito stavolta


non era affatto sarcasmo ma un dolce attacco di sorellanza .


ehm posso dire dolce?:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (9 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non era affatto sarcasmo ma un dolce attacco di sorellanza .
> 
> 
> ehm posso dire dolce?:mrgreen:


Ah ok. 

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ahò..io me sò tastato..Homo sono. Sapiens non lo so..forse Neanderthal..ma sempre l'asso di bastoni tengo :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS Cmq il tuo sarcasmo mica l'ho capito stavolta


Per forza...
Il sarcasmo e l'ironia, non fanno parte delle corde di Chiara Matraini.
La corda giusta, è il disincanto, e il cinismo.
Vi è in lei, una riluttanza e un superamento del romanticismo.
Mentre io sono un uomo profondamente crepuscolare e tardoromantico...lei è come dire...
Concreta, asciutta, pochissime parole efficaci e taglienti.
Spartana.

Chiara, dolcezza della mia vita, io ti amo.
Lei ti risponde:
Ma vaffanculo neanche ti rendi conto di quello che dici, e non sono qui per farmi prendere per il culo, da biechi sentimentalismi, dolciastri e inconcludenti.


----------



## Buscopann (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per forza...
> Il sarcasmo e l'ironia, non fanno parte delle corde di Chiara Matraini.
> La corda giusta, è il disincanto, e il cinismo.
> Vi è in lei, una riluttanza e un superamento del romanticismo.
> ...


Se leviamo il Vaffanculo finale..Me sembri Dante con Beatrice :carneval::carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se leviamo il Vaffanculo finale..Me sembri Dante con Beatrice :carneval::carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Cosa credi?
Se faccio il dolce stillnovista con lei...passo un brutto quarto d'ora...
Sai cosa penso in realtà...nella mia testa bacata?
George Sand con Chopin, la Wittgenstain con Liszt...
Se tu dici ti amo ad una donna come la Matraini,
Poi te ne assumi tutte le responsabilità.


----------



## Buscopann (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa credi?
> Se faccio il dolce stillnovista con lei...passo un brutto quarto d'ora...
> Sai cosa penso in realtà...nella mia testa bacata?
> George Sand con Chopin, la Wittgenstain con Liszt...
> ...


Matra Ti AMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Buscopann

PS. Che mi succede adesso?! Faccio testamento?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Matra Ti AMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Che mi succede adesso?! Faccio testamento?


Busco:
Soffri e non sfidare la fortuna
Vedo di intercedere per te...
[video=youtube;sMo24b2KPAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMo24b2KPAI[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Busco:
> Soffri e non sfidare la fortuna
> Vedo di intercedere per te...
> [video=youtube;sMo24b2KPAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMo24b2KPAI[/video]


Con quello che ho fatto e sta musica mi manca solo il cilicio.
Dici che se vado in parrocchia me lo noleggiano? 

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con quello che ho fatto e sta musica mi manca solo il cilicio.
> Dici che se vado in parrocchia me lo noleggiano?
> 
> Buscopann


Devi sconfiggere la maledizione delle tre Maestre e i loro malefici...
Lo troverai qui:
[video=youtube;kXD7ksZ5x8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXD7ksZ5x8w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2011)

Busco io fossi in te mi tirerei fuori da sta discussione! 
ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho recuperato!!!
> 
> E' stato bellissimo!!!
> 
> ...


Invece ti capisco benissimo 

La tua felicità ha elettricizzato il mondo!


----------



## aristocat (10 Settembre 2011)

.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Settembre 2011)

Vorrei ringraziare tutti per aver condiviso con me questo bel momento e per le belle parole 

Grazie a Minerva per il mazzo di fiori

Io sono molto felice e molto ottimista per il futuro

Mio marito non e' un pallido fantasma. Forse lui non sa che abbiamo rischiato grosso, ma anche lui sta contribuendo alla ricostruzione...

Consiglio a tutti quelli che hanno problemi in famiglia di non arrendersi subito e di lottare per ritrovare equilibrio e serenità, perché non c'è niente di più bello di una famiglia unita e serena


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Vorrei ringraziare tutti per aver condiviso con me questo bel momento e per le belle parole
> 
> Grazie a Minerva per il mazzo di fiori
> 
> ...


Bel post Quinty. E' bello leggerti così serena.....
:bacio:


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2011)

è uno dei post più belli che abbia mai letto per gli sviluppi che comporta.
segnatelo questo giorno, quinty: sarà l'anniversario del tuo matrimonio ritrovato.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Vorrei ringraziare tutti per aver condiviso con me questo bel momento e per le belle parole
> 
> Grazie a Minerva per il mazzo di fiori
> 
> ...


continua cosi! ti auguro di cuore ogni bene!


----------



## Buscopann (11 Settembre 2011)

Credo che da qui in avanti leggeremo Quintina molto più raramente. Sarà impegnata in attività ricreative che porteranno via molto del suo tempo libero :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Buscopann


----------



## Nordica (11 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Vorrei ringraziare tutti per aver condiviso con me questo bel momento e per le belle parole
> 
> Grazie a Minerva per il mazzo di fiori
> 
> ...


guarda la tua ultima frase sembra che lo abbia scritta io! mitica!

ciao, 

Nordica


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Vorrei ringraziare tutti per aver condiviso con me questo bel momento e per le belle parole
> 
> Grazie a Minerva per il mazzo di fiori
> 
> ...


 Vi auguro tanti allegri zum zum! XD


----------



## Daniele (11 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho recuperato!!!
> 
> E' stato bellissimo!!!
> 
> ...


Sono felice per te!!! Dai su che la vita può essere  bella (per gli altri).
Ciao ciao.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono felice per te!!! Dai su che la vita può essere  bella (per gli altri).
> Ciao ciao.


Può essere bella anche per te, Daniele.

Devi volerlo davvero, però.


----------



## Daniele (11 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Può essere bella anche per te, Daniele.
> 
> Devi volerlo davvero, però.


Quintina, in fin dei conti  ti ho dato contro parecchio, ma non sai quanto sono felice per te, quello che facevi era un sintomo di un vero disagio e non altro, spero per te  che questo disagio se ne vada via e tu possa avere la tua vita come quando ti sei sposata. Del resto, io invece porto dentro di me troppe ferite aperte, mi hanno fatto davero male e non ho più la voglia di combattere, predo tutto come un dato di fatto, sto male, starò male e l'unica cosa che posso fare e accettare la croce e portarmela dietro, ho provato da troppo tempo di ribellarmi e sono stato rimesso in riga a lungo, quindi so che non potrò mai essere felice, conscio di questo vivo al meglio il resto che rimane.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, in fin dei conti  ti ho dato contro parecchio, ma non sai quanto sono felice per te, quello che facevi era un sintomo di un vero disagio e non altro, spero per te  che questo disagio se ne vada via e tu possa avere la tua vita come quando ti sei sposata. Del resto, io invece porto dentro di me troppe ferite aperte, mi hanno fatto davero male e non ho più la voglia di combattere, predo tutto come un dato di fatto, sto male, starò male e l'unica cosa che posso fare e accettare la croce e portarmela dietro, ho provato da troppo tempo di ribellarmi e sono stato rimesso in riga a lungo, quindi so che non potrò mai essere felice, conscio di questo vivo al meglio il resto che rimane.


Dani tu sei depresso. Ma la depressione è una malattia da cui si può guarire. Non è facile, ma bisogna provare e non arrendersi e soprattutto affidarsi a chi conosce i mezzi giusti per farci guarire. Hai provato, ma magari non hai trovato le persone giuste. Ma non devi smettere di provare


----------



## Daniele (11 Settembre 2011)

No Quintina, sono solo realista, nella mia vita c'è stato solo molto letame su ogni cosa, ho pagato sempre a carissimo prezzo ogni attimo felice con tanto di quel letame da sporcarlo ben benino ed ora sono disilluso, è stato, è e sarà sempre così, perchè la mia statistica personale parla chiaro, ogni istante felice lo pago con anni di dolore, quindi onestamente, preferisco non essere più felice, neppure un giorno.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No Quintina, sono solo realista, nella mia vita c'è stato solo molto letame su ogni cosa, ho pagato sempre a carissimo prezzo ogni attimo felice con tanto di quel letame da sporcarlo ben benino ed ora sono disilluso, è stato, è e sarà sempre così, perchè la mia statistica personale parla chiaro, ogni istante felice lo pago con anni di dolore, quindi onestamente, preferisco non essere più felice, neppure un giorno.


Finché la penserai così, continuerà ad essere così


----------



## Andy (11 Settembre 2011)

Lui dice semplicemente una cosa: è meglio essere pessimisti che ottimisti, perchè alla fine un bicchiere mezzo vuoto lo vedi come un successo e non come una sconfitta. E sono d'accordo.
Uno subisce una, due, tre, quattro esperienze negative, alla fine dice, ma andatevene a fanculo, faccio le mie cose, penso a me, sì sto solo, a volte mi sento triste, ma meglio che stare a pendere dalle labbra della quinta stronza. E sono d'accordo.
Io sto sempre qui, non faccio il sorrisino di circostanza alla vita, sono me stesso, con le mie ferite, e ve lo dico anche, così sapete che sono uno stronzo. E sono d'accordo

Quindi, ehi, tu la in fondo se mi ami, hai capito, altrimenti a casa tua, da quell'altro che ti sorride e ti fa ridere, solo per portarti a letto... E sono d'accordo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lui dice semplicemente una cosa: è meglio essere pessimisti che ottimisti, perchè alla fine un bicchiere mezzo vuoto lo vedi come un successo e non come una sconfitta. E sono d'accordo.
> Uno subisce una, due, tre, quattro esperienze negative, alla fine dice, ma andatevene a fanculo, faccio le mie cose, penso a me, sì sto solo, a volte mi sento triste, ma meglio che stare a pendere dalle labbra della quinta stronza. E sono d'accordo.
> Io sto sempre qui, non faccio il sorrisino di circostanza alla vita, sono me stesso, con le mie ferite, e ve lo dico anche, così sapete che sono uno stronzo. E sono d'accordo
> 
> Quindi, ehi, tu la in fondo se mi ami, hai capito, altrimenti a casa tua, da quell'altro che ti sorride e ti fa ridere, solo per portarti a letto... E sono d'accordo


La mentalità di Daniele non è esattamente questa


----------



## Andy (11 Settembre 2011)

Essere realisti significa essere pessimisti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Essere realisti significa essere pessimisti


amore significa non dover mai chieder scusa









next?


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> amore significa non dover mai chieder scusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NO Quinti questa no ... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Andy (11 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> amore significa non dover mai chieder scusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amor, che a nullo amato amar perdona


----------



## Nordica (11 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> amore significa non dover mai chieder scusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amore significa poter chiedere scusa ed essere perdonati!

punti di vista!

Nordica***


----------



## Andy (11 Settembre 2011)

Nell'amore si chiede scusa anche quando non si è fatto nulla. Solo per amore.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Settembre 2011)

L'amore è eterno finché dura


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2011)

ao ma che avete deciso? aahhaahahahahhhahaahha non vi seguo!


----------



## Andy (11 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> L'amore è eterno finché dura


E' la definizione di infatuazione non di amore


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2011)

*L'amore non deve implorare e nemmeno pretendere, l'amore deve avere la forza di diventare certezza dentro di sé. Allora non è più trascinato, ma trascina.* 
( H. Hesse )


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' la definizione di infatuazione non di amore



Scusa, credevo che fosse un film di Verdone


----------



## contepinceton (11 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lui dice semplicemente una cosa: è meglio essere pessimisti che ottimisti, perchè alla fine un bicchiere mezzo vuoto lo vedi come un successo e non come una sconfitta. E sono d'accordo.
> Uno subisce una, due, tre, quattro esperienze negative, alla fine dice, ma andatevene a fanculo, faccio le mie cose, penso a me, sì sto solo, a volte mi sento triste, ma meglio che stare a pendere dalle labbra della quinta stronza. E sono d'accordo.
> Io sto sempre qui, non faccio il sorrisino di circostanza alla vita, sono me stesso, con le mie ferite, e ve lo dico anche, così sapete che sono uno stronzo. E sono d'accordo
> 
> Quindi, ehi, tu la in fondo se mi ami, hai capito, altrimenti a casa tua, da quell'altro che ti sorride e ti fa ridere, solo per portarti a letto... E sono d'accordo


Amico mio, il mondo è pieno di stronze.
Ma sai come vanno certe cose no?
Ti vengono in mano un sacco di scartini, perdi mano a nastro...
Ma che fai se ti viene in mano il full d'assi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Essere realisti significa essere pessimisti


Non la penso così. Anzi: Essere realisti significa essere ottimisti


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2011)

La causa del divorzio e' il matrimonio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio, il mondo è pieno di stronze.
> Ma sai come vanno certe cose no?
> Ti vengono in mano un sacco di scartini, perdi mano a nastro...
> Ma che fai se ti viene in mano il full d'assi?


Infatti a Poker, sapere quando lasciare è fondamentale quanto rilanciare. Un fold al punto giusto equivale ad un piatto preso.

Fra un full d'assi e l'altro, comunque, è fondamentale rubare i vari blind ogni tanto


----------



## Buscopann (12 Settembre 2011)

La visione della vita di Daniele è la seguente:

"la vita è una malattia ereditaria e mortale, che si contrae attraverso il rapporto sessuale"

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La visione della vita di Daniele è la seguente:
> 
> "la vita è una malattia ereditaria e mortale, che si contrae attraverso il rapporto sessuale"
> 
> Buscopann


bellissima definizione! me la posso rivendere o c'è il copy-right?


----------



## Mari' (12 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bellissima definizione! me la posso rivendere o c'è il copy-right?


... e' di Gino Patroni :mrgreen: fa parte di una sua pubblicazione:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gino_Patroni


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' di Gino Patroni :mrgreen: fa parte di una sua pubblicazione:
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gino_Patroni


Grazie cara!


----------



## Daniele (12 Settembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La visione della vita di Daniele è la seguente:
> 
> "la vita è una malattia ereditaria e mortale, che si contrae attraverso il rapporto sessuale"
> 
> Buscopann


In effetti è la visione che più si accosta alla mia!!!


----------



## Buscopann (12 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bellissima definizione! me la posso rivendere o *c'è il copy-right*?


ci sarà sicuramente, ma non sono io il titolare dei diritti. L'ho presa in prstito pure io:carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Vorrei ringraziare tutti per aver condiviso con me questo bel momento e per le belle parole
> 
> Grazie a Minerva per il mazzo di fiori
> 
> ...


Mi fa molto piacere che non lo sia!
Io non lo conosco, quindi non posso sapere com'è.
Il mio era più un elogio alle donne che non si arrendono e sanno far rinascere l'entusiasmo in uomini che per i più svariati motivi
attraversano momenti di apatia, di smemoratezza, di timore.....(tutte cose molto umane, peraltro).

Per cui un elogio a te, Quintina.


----------



## ROSSI (28 Settembre 2011)

*avevate ragioneeeeeeeeee*

sta finendo, è fintia nella amniera peggiore
io ho iniziato a pretednere qualche carineria in + lui è ès taccato anche s enon è onestisismo enon lo dice in faccia
io sono nauseata loc rdevo diverso, inr ealtà ha tanti casini x la testa
guardo mio amrito emis ento male
non vorrei finisse con mio marito
semplicemtne volevo dalla'lto quello che non mi dava piu il mio ma davanti ad una fuga con entrambia vrei scelo mio marito

cmq ho preteso, avevod elle aspettative non di storia ma di attenzioni

e la'tro così preso così carino che mi cercava sempre lui alla prima  rottura di palle..sparito


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Settembre 2011)

rossi ha detto:


> sono uan donna di 38 anni con 3bimbi
> 
> marito in carriera
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> ...


breve ma sincero:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

altra pratica archiviata con "Pensavo fosse amore invece era un calesse"...

legenda:

calesse=voja d'escobar...

avanti un'altra...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> breve ma sincero:mrgreen:


No. Avevo scritto un papiro citando il primo messaggio......l'ho postato e solo dopo mi sono accorto che era una storia vecchia.

Quindi non sincero.....rimbambito.


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> altra pratica archiviata con "Pensavo fosse amore invece era un calesse"...
> 
> legenda:
> 
> ...


una tua spiccata peculiarità è l'approfondimento:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> sta finendo, è fintia nella amniera peggiore
> io ho iniziato a pretednere qualche carineria in + lui è ès taccato anche s enon è onestisismo enon lo dice in faccia
> io sono nauseata loc rdevo diverso, inr ealtà ha tanti casini x la testa
> guardo mio amrito emis ento male
> ...


cara Rossi per sbaglio ho letto la prima pagina,''vecchia''di 20gg e ora l'ultima.
Non ho per fortuna tempo per leggere 24 pagine,quindi quello che scrivo magari e sorpassato.
Ma possibile un marito che per due anni fa'solo il..papa'????

L'amante non cerca grane,non avresti dovuto dargliele,io alla mia amante non le chiedo,quelle le ho gia'a lavorare e a casa....
Per questo e'scappato,l'amante e'ben divesro dal marito,si prende il meglio,il resto tocca al coniuge...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> una tua spiccata peculiarità è l'approfondimento:mrgreen:


prendi le paginate di altre storie gia' scritte e sovrapponile...

poi fai il giochino...scopri le differenze....

consiglio gratisse...

nun perde tempo...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Rossi per sbaglio ho letto la prima pagina,''vecchia''di 20gg e ora l'ultima.
> Non ho per fortuna tempo per leggere 24 pagine,quindi quello che scrivo magari e sorpassato.
> Ma possibile un marito che per due anni fa'solo il..papa'????
> 
> ...


Nel precedente messaggio, quello che ho cancellato, mi sorgeva il dubbio sull'efficienza "meccanica" del marito di Rossi.

Effettivamente non cercare sesso al di fuori, come nella coppia, mi è sembrato strano. Può essere solo pigrizia? Come diceva Rossi.


----------



## ROSSI (28 Settembre 2011)

mio marito funziona, dice che si è reso conto di aver fatto delle  gran cazzate a trascurami ma che io dal canot mioe ro una iena inavvicinabile (vero), ma credetemi avesse avuto storie fuori amen eravamo talmente distrutti lontani ringhiosi rabbiosi uno con altro
...
all'amante non ho creato rotture
solo mi facevos crupoli lo scocciavo se qsta cose fosse giusta 
poichè la moglie è malata ma sul serio bi-polare con grandi casini lui me  ne  parlava..anche con toni di pena, e che cavolo ogni volta che mi descriveva sta poveraccia a me magone appalla 
poi uno che va dalla'nalista x recuperare con la moglie e mir acconta di qnt sia difficile
ma tienitelo x te
da li mi mandava in dubbio
io avevo già mie grane non doveva essere una cosa divertente x entrambi?

lui dice che io avevo delle aspettative

sarà
cmq sparire così è da vili, poteva dirlo e amen


----------



## ROSSI (28 Settembre 2011)

AH ULTIMA COSA
2 settimane fa gli ho scritto basta sta cosa non mi rende felice smettiamola, dopo telefonata ambigua tenerezza per sua moglie ecc
il giorno dopo lui mi scrive no non è cambiato nulla

settimana dopo mi dice ci sentiremo sono tanto preso dal lavoro viaggio stor sichiando il posto (è vero) come dirigente da un momento all'altro posso saltare

e..sparito
indi x cui non gliene fregava una cippa


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> AH ULTIMA COSA
> 2 settimane fa gli ho scritto basta sta cosa non mi rende felice smettiamola, dopo telefonata ambigua tenerezza per sua moglie ecc
> il giorno dopo lui mi scrive no non è cambiato nulla
> 
> ...


1)ovvio che ieri iena........anch'io lo divento se stoì'un po'senza farlo..noprmalissimo
2)fesso lui a raccontare della moglie a te,e tu a permetterlo.La mia amante in tre mesi ha nominato mia moglie una volta,per un secondo.

Avevi un'amante invornito meglio averlo perso....domanda finale...sesso con il marito adesso si',vero??lo spero..


----------



## ROSSI (28 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 1)ovvio che ieri iena........anch'io lo divento se stoì'un po'senza farlo..noprmalissimo
> 2)fesso lui a raccontare della moglie a te,e tu a permetterlo.La mia amante in tre mesi ha nominato mia moglie una volta,per un secondo.
> 
> Avevi un'amante invornito meglio averlo perso....domanda finale...sesso con il marito adesso si',vero??lo spero..


INVORNITO SIGNIFICA?

ma io non lo xmettevo tant'è che glid cievo se vuoi finirla finiamola cosa mi parli di tua moglie
e lui giù a dire hai aspettative ecc


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> INVORNITO SIGNIFICA?
> 
> ma io non lo xmettevo tant'è che glid cievo se vuoi finirla finiamola cosa mi parli di tua moglie
> e lui giù a dire hai aspettative ecc


significa stupidotto,sempliciotto,a MILano e'pirla,dal Conte e'mona...
dai che la vita continua......


----------



## ROSSI (28 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> significa stupidotto,sempliciotto,a MILano e'pirla,dal Conte e'mona...
> dai che la vita continua......


SI LO SO

però sto male
sparire dopo avermi detto cose stupende
può essere?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> significa stupidotto,sempliciotto,a MILano e'pirla,dal Conte e'mona...
> dai che la vita continua......


 EH NO!!!!  al nord l'hanno copiata INVORNITO: termine dialettale tipicamente ROMAGNOLO che significa rincitrullisto, instupidito, deriva dal latino ebrionia, ovvero sbornia. A ravenna non per niente c'è anche l'accademia. Scusate l'orgoglio campanilistico.


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2011)

*Adesso ho capito finalmente*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> EH NO!!!!  al nord l'hanno copiata INVORNITO: termine dialettale tipicamente ROMAGNOLO che significa rincitrullisto, instupidito, deriva dal latino ebrionia, ovvero sbornia. A ravenna non per niente c'è anche l'accademia. Scusate l'orgoglio campanilistico.



In Campania diciamo:








    :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> In Campania diciamo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a Bari abbiamo diverse opzioni, potendo dire:...

a) si' na' ciol' (sei una ciola);

b) si' nu' trmon' (sei un trimone);

c) si' du' iun (sei dell'uno);

semo troooppo avanti...

ahahahahah


----------



## stellanuova (28 Settembre 2011)

_Quel che piace agli uomini nelle loro amanti è la loro provvisorietà; 
quel che dispiace ai mariti nelle loro mogli è che sono definitive.
Maurice Houber_


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a Bari abbiamo diverse opzioni, potendo dire:...
> 
> a) si' na' ciol' (sei una ciola);
> 
> ...



Si, ma "strunz" rende meglio l'idea


----------



## ROSSI (28 Settembre 2011)

OK mi sono fatta fregare da un grandissimo stronzo che credevo diverso


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> OK mi sono fatta fregare da un grandissimo stronzo che credevo diverso


Consolati ... capita a tutti/e e, non solo nell'ambito dei sentimenti :mrgreen: non dimentichiamoci gli/le "ammici"


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> OK mi sono fatta fregare da un grandissimo stronzo che credevo diverso


va la' che hai anche avuto culo nel non essere scoperta....

mo' concentrati in casa sull'oggettino in rianimazione...

ahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> va la' che hai anche avuto culo nel non essere scoperta....
> 
> mo' concentrati in casa sull'*oggettino in rianimazione...
> *
> ahahahahah



L'Attrezzo?  

Lo chiamava cosi SOS in DOL :mrgreen: ricordi? :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'Attrezzo?
> 
> Lo chiamava cosi SOS in DOL :mrgreen: ricordi? :rotfl:


boh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si, ma "strunz" rende meglio l'idea


 strunz è un vocabolo formidabile, una sola sillaba e hai già detto tutto, ma ha una connotazione negativa. Invornito invece ha una valenza positiva, rappresenta quello che, per una causa qualunque, è in uno stato temporaneo di stupore. E' detto comunemente degli innamorati. Lothar l'ha usato in modo ironico, ma non preciso.Mi scuso ancora se sono pedante, ma ci tengo


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Consolati ... capita a tutti/e e, non solo nell'ambito dei sentimenti :mrgreen: *non dimentichiamoci gli/le "ammici"*


lasciamo stare gli "ammici" che sti giorni per me non è proprio aria.....


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> strunz è un vocabolo formidabile, una sola sillaba e hai già detto tutto, ma ha una connotazione negativa. Invornito invece ha una valenza positiva, rappresenta quello che, per una causa qualunque, è in uno stato temporaneo di stupore. E' detto comunemente degli innamorati. Lothar l'ha usato *in modo ironico*, ma non preciso.Mi scuso ancora se sono pedante, ma ci tengo


La forma  E' la dose che fa il veleno :up: Giusto?


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lasciamo stare gli "ammici" che sti giorni per me non è proprio aria.....



Non dirlo a me  le fregature piu' profonde le ho prese proprio da persone che ritevo "ammici", e non imparo mai, ci casco sempre piu' spesso ... ci sarebbe molto da raccontare nel 3d sulla "fiducia" ... pero' io parto dall'idea che quando cala "La Maschera" per me e' "Chiuso" non mi fido piu' e li lascio al loro misero destino ... e' l'Ammico che perde me, io non perdo nulla.


----------



## Simy (28 Settembre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non dirlo a me  le fregature piu' profonde le ho prese proprio da persone che ritevo "ammici", e non imparo mai, ci casco sempre piu' spesso ... ci sarebbe molto da raccontare nel 3d sulla "fiducia" ... pero' io parto dall'idea che quando cala "La Maschera" per me e' "Chiuso" non mi fido piu' e li lascio al loro misero destino ... e' l'Ammico che perde me, io non perdo nulla.


Quoto!
l'ultima fregatura me l'ha data domenica una che credevo fosse "mia amica".....lasciamo perdere che è meglio!


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> mio marito funziona, dice che si è reso conto di aver fatto delle  gran cazzate a trascurami ma che io dal canot mioe ro una iena inavvicinabile (vero), ma credetemi avesse avuto storie fuori amen eravamo talmente distrutti lontani ringhiosi rabbiosi uno con altro
> ...
> all'amante non ho creato rotture
> solo mi facevos crupoli lo scocciavo se qsta cose fosse giusta
> ...


Rossi, ma tu ti aspetti ancora qualcosa da lui?

Non ho capito bene se, in cuor tuo, ti senti ancora coinvolta o meno da questa storia.


----------



## ROSSI (28 Settembre 2011)

NO
MA CREDEVO CI TENESSE
CHE FOSSE UNA COSA speciale
ultima tel mi ha detto sei una cosa bellissima per me ma ho troppe responsabilità qui a casa
sincero


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> NO
> MA CREDEVO CI TENESSE
> CHE FOSSE UNA COSA speciale
> ultima tel mi ha detto sei una cosa bellissima per me ma ho troppe responsabilità qui a casa
> sincero


Guarda che lui si sta comportando bene. Nonostante sia combattuto, perchè tra voi comunque qualcosa c'è, fa la scelta migliore per entrambi.

Vuoi dire che sei rimasta delusa.....anche come amica?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> EH NO!!!!  al nord l'hanno copiata INVORNITO: termine dialettale tipicamente ROMAGNOLO che significa rincitrullisto, instupidito, deriva dal latino ebrionia, ovvero sbornia. A ravenna non per niente c'è anche l'accademia. Scusate l'orgoglio campanilistico.


certo che e'romagnolo,come patacca,o altro,poi e'arrivato qua',portato da me..infatti l'ho sentito a tavola detto da una veneta...
vedi???esporto romagnolita'...e voi che vorreste separarvi da noi....ahahahhaha


----------



## ROSSI (28 Settembre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Guarda che lui si sta comportando bene. Nonostante sia combattuto, perchè tra voi comunque qualcosa c'è, fa la scelta migliore per entrambi.
> 
> Vuoi dire che sei rimasta delusa.....anche come amica?


OK SI, MA SINO A DUN GIORNO PRIMA DICEVA QUANDO CI VEDIAMO
POI IO HO UN PO' ROTTO LE BALLE DICENDO SE ERA CASO DI CONTINAURE
POI GLI HO DETTO CHE SI HO PRESO UNA BELLA SBANDATA CHE CERCHERo' DI FAR FINIRE

E LUI ..CI SIAMO SENTITI...MI DICE CHE SONO UN BEL EPNSIERO NELLA SUA VITA

MA COME S ENON VOLESSE PIU' ANDARE AVANTI
SOLO 2 GIORNI PRIMA MI CHIEDEVA QUANDO VI INCONTRAVAMO

VOI DA ESTERNI CHE CI CAPITE?


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> OK SI, MA SINO A DUN GIORNO PRIMA DICEVA QUANDO CI VEDIAMO
> POI IO HO UN PO' ROTTO LE BALLE DICENDO SE ERA CASO DI CONTINAURE
> POI GLI HO DETTO CHE SI HO PRESO UNA BELLA SBANDATA CHE CERCHERo' DI FAR FINIRE
> 
> ...


Io ho capito che TU non hai risolto la cosa e che siete entrambi attratti l'uno dall'altra.

Secondo me, se lo vuoi e insisti, probabilmente capitolerà.


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Settembre 2011)

Secondo me tu sei la parte debole, perchè sembri più cotta di lui.


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Secondo me tu sei la parte debole, perchè sembri più cotta di lui.



Concordo :up:


----------



## kay76 (28 Settembre 2011)

A me sembra però che anche lui sia combattuto. Magari col cuore vorrebbe vederti, ma con la ragione capisce che sarebbe un errore andare troppo "avanti"nella vostra storia e tenta di chiuderla.  Non è quello che volevi anche tu?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Settembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo che e'romagnolo,come patacca,o altro,poi e'arrivato qua',portato da me..infatti l'ho sentito a tavola detto da una veneta...
> vedi???esporto romagnolita'...e voi che vorreste separarvi da noi....ahahahhaha


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Settembre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Io ho capito che TU non hai risolto la cosa e che siete entrambi attratti l'uno dall'altra.
> 
> Secondo me, se lo vuoi e insisti, probabilmente capitolerà.




ma certo egregio Doctor si capisce di lontano un miglio ,da come scrive ,al primo sms che il tipo mandera'.volera'da lui.Il grave e'che per me si e'innamorata,e sappiamo che dell'amante non bisogna,poi che deve essere un tipo eccitante e frizzante  che mette allegria....tipo sentire un discorso di Prodi per tv....contenta lei.......


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

*Mha... giochini sporchi...*

Siamo sicuri che questo uomo dica il vero?

Non stara'  giocando sporco con la psiche di questa donna...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Settembre 2011)

*mi dimentico spesso*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che questo uomo dica il vero?
> 
> Non stara'  giocando sporco con la psiche di questa donna...



Ciao blu


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao blu



Ma "ciao blu" è un messaggio subliminale per manipolare le nostre menti?


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma "ciao blu" è un messaggio subliminale per manipolare le nostre menti?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2011)

*Me lo chiedo da giorni*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao blu




Blu  ma perche' non ti iscrivi?

Personalmente mi farebbe picere, cosi e' tutto molto confuso  .


----------



## ROSSI (29 Settembre 2011)

Non credo volero...sto pensando che alla fine si era strano e pretendeva da me serenita dandomi pero' paranoie sue.......solo pensavo finisse parlandone e rimanesse rispetto..non dire ci sentiamo, perchè di fatto non ha chiuso e qnd ho provato io mi dice no...e poi appunto da scrivere ogni giorno..sparire..ma voi..amanti..li sentite ogni giorno?..cmq forse si ha così casini di ogni sorta che io meglio mi defili





lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo egregio Doctor si capisce di lontano un miglio ,da come scrive ,al primo sms che il tipo mandera'.volera'da lui.Il grave e'che per me si e'innamorata,e sappiamo che dell'amante non bisogna,poi che deve essere un tipo eccitante e frizzante  che mette allegria....tipo sentire un discorso di Prodi per tv....contenta lei.......


----------



## ROSSI (29 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> Non credo volero...sto pensando che alla fine si era strano e pretendeva da me serenita dandomi pero' paranoie sue.......solo pensavo finisse parlandone e rimanesse rispetto..non dire ci sentiamo, perchè di fatto non ha chiuso e qnd ho provato io mi dice no...e poi appunto da scrivere ogni giorno..sparire..ma voi..amanti..li sentite ogni giorno?..cmq forse si ha così casini di ogni sorta che io meglio mi defili


Si non è che fosse il massimo cioè alternava allegria a situazione davvero pesanti

cmq voi sparireste così senza dire nulla? cos'è far decantare? non è meglio diretti ?
sbaglio vero a cercarlo x avere spiegazioni?
ditemi di si così non faccio sta minkiata


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> Si non è che fosse il massimo cioè alternava allegria a situazione davvero pesanti
> 
> cmq voi sparireste così senza dire nulla? cos'è far decantare? non è meglio diretti ?
> sbaglio vero a cercarlo x avere spiegazioni?
> ditemi di si così non faccio sta minkiata


Sì sbagli.

Che spiegazioni vuoi? Ha voluto e avuto una storia di passione, e l'ha chiusa. I motivi possono essere tanti, e sono suoi. Anche se tu glielo chiedessi mille volte, ti dirà solo quello che vuole che tu creda.
In fin dei conti, non hai incontrato un gentiluomo, e devi semplicemente... mettertela via...

Alcune persone non sono sincere. Dicono cose meravigliose alle amanti e poi le allontanano appena colgono il minimo segno di pericolo, o noia, o disagio di alcun tipo. 
Capisco che ti faccia sentire ferita... umiliata... ma in fin dei conti, Rossi, lui era un amante clandestino, non tuo marito...

E approfittare di questa parentesi che hai avuto per cercare con rinnovate forze di dialogare con tuo marito? Come va con lui adesso?

Insomma... cerca di non pensare all'"altro"... non ne vale la pena... da quello che scrivi sei una candidata ideale per essere presa lungamente per i fondelli (nel senso che tendi a credere a quello che ti dice e non ti capaciti che si possa comportare male). Cerca di evitare, anche tu di casini ne hai più che a sufficienza, no?


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì sbagli.
> 
> Che spiegazioni vuoi? Ha voluto e avuto una storia di passione, e l'ha chiusa. I motivi possono essere tanti, e sono suoi. Anche se tu glielo chiedessi mille volte, ti dirà solo quello che vuole che tu creda.
> In fin dei conti, non hai incontrato un gentiluomo, e devi semplicemente... mettertela via...
> ...


Quoto in tutto,
anche perchè andandolo a cercare fai solo la figura della persona.. "opprimente?" non mi viene in mente un altro termine adesso.


----------



## ROSSI (29 Settembre 2011)

si, poteva solo essere sincero, dirmelo, guarda meglio non vedersi più
che male c'è?
ci sis ente più fighi a sparire?

mio marito stiamo recuperando, ora ho senso di colpa per tantissime cose ma tantissime..e eprchè non si meritava quello che ho fatto





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì sbagli.
> 
> Che spiegazioni vuoi? Ha voluto e avuto una storia di passione, e l'ha chiusa. I motivi possono essere tanti, e sono suoi. Anche se tu glielo chiedessi mille volte, ti dirà solo quello che vuole che tu creda.
> In fin dei conti, non hai incontrato un gentiluomo, e devi semplicemente... mettertela via...
> ...


----------



## xfactor (29 Settembre 2011)

rossi ha detto:


> sono uan donna di 38 anni con 3bimbi
> 
> marito in carriera
> 
> ...


la parte piccolina........( non trovo ancora i colori) ma sei rimasta incinta?

mah..... che dire, godi di questo rapporto extraconiugale e usa il preservativo!( NON TU ....LUI) BACI CECI E ABBRACCI!


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Settembre 2011)

ROSSI ha detto:


> si, *poteva solo essere sincero, dirmelo, guarda meglio non vedersi più
> che male c'è?
> ci sis ente più fighi a sparire*?
> 
> mio marito stiamo recuperando, ora ho senso di colpa per tantissime cose ma tantissime..e eprchè non si meritava quello che ho fatto


A dire le cose come stanno serve fegato, coraggio, palle, dillo come vuoi.
Lui questo coraggio non l'ha avuto.
Purtroppo molte persone si rifugiano dietro spiegazioni fumose invece di dire la verità. E' sintomo di pochezza. Smettila di dartene pensiero...


----------



## ROSSI (29 Settembre 2011)

Si certo
lo so mi direte te lo avevamo detto 
ma davvero credevo fosse sincero quando diceva io ho rispetto per te te ne parlerei
che poi diciamocela tutta io MAI avrei lasciato la famiglia per lui e ogni incontro la menavo per chiuderla che sentivo essere una cazzata
invece così anchje l'orgoglio ne risente di brutto, pensavot ra noi fosse speciale esarebbe continuata come amicizia to
addirittura avendo problemi lavorativi ha chiuso la telefonata dicendo te ne parlo quando ci vediamo...5 giorni di silenzio totale






Nausicaa ha detto:


> A dire le cose come stanno serve fegato, coraggio, palle, dillo come vuoi.
> Lui questo coraggio non l'ha avuto.
> Purtroppo molte persone si rifugiano dietro spiegazioni fumose invece di dire la verità. E' sintomo di pochezza. Smettila di dartene pensiero...


----------



## Daniele (29 Settembre 2011)

Forse vuole davvero recuperare con la moglie e l'unico modo serio è darci un taglio netto senza neppure parole, in fondo non eravate nulla per l'altro. 
Ed ora smettila di piangere come una bambina viziata visto che di bimbi ne hai 3 ed anche un cornutazzo di marito e tenta di essere un pochino donna, almeno come una ragazza di 18 anni, va!


----------

